# The Loewe Puzzle



## SunkistSunkiss

Loewe is probably not as popular in some countries. ...which is why it doesn't even have a dedicated club in this forum....&#128529;
But I'm quite loving this, do you think this bag looks good on me? 
But for the price of about USD2700, should I just get a more recognisable brand, say LV, or just get this for something unique? What say you??


----------



## peachylv

I love Loewe.  I think the puzzle bag is cool.  Although there is no Loewe subforum, there is a long (60 something page) thread here dedicated to Loewe.


----------



## Swanky

I don't love it personally.  Not because it's not recognizable but because that price is VERY high and the bag looks trendy to me.


----------



## remainsilly

I like the puzzle style--fun, yet workable.
Saw suede version irl, close to your choice. 
Very nice, in photo.

For me, current loewe bags do not seem as durable.
Or as suitable for wide variety of looks/clothing styles.
Rather edgy modern. Which I enjoy in small doses.
So, prices are not attractive.
Curbed my enthusiasm to wee animales coin purses. 
Just my opinion. Hope helps.

In Barcelona, loewe destroyed facade of famous, historic building.
To install its store windows, etc.
So, remains unpopular there. 
http://www.barcelonas.com/casa-lleo-morera.html


----------



## vink

I think it's a nice bag. If you like it, get it. Why get LV just because of the name? If you prefer this puzzle bag, get the puzzle bag.


----------



## gr8onteej

Like the bag, dislike the price.  If you love it, get it!


----------



## catsinthebag

I think it looks great on you, although I agree with the others who said it's a lot of money for a style that may be a trend. I tried one on in black recently -- while I appreciated the design, I couldn't get past the small opening. It was NOT an easy bag to get in and out of, which was surprising given how much thought was given to the design.


----------



## lulilu

I think it's getting a lot of attention on fashion blogs etc.  I think it's priced too high, but I do like (not love) it.  Looks very good on you.


----------



## Glorioushb

I think it's a great looking bag since it's trending color block, but how many season you think you would get use out of the bag?


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

Thank you all, for all your inputs. Really appreciate your comments which have helped cleared my head a lot. I was a little heady and on the verge of getting it on the spot in the boutique but the sensible side of me was like..."wait a minute....." I love this forum, where I can get honest feedback and perspectives on this kind of issues (and many more)&#10084;
Actually many designer brands jack up their prices when selling in Asia.... (I hate that)! The puzzle bag (single colour) is listed as 1800 (US$2000) on the Europe website but selling at USD2500 in the boutiques here.  Ok, this particular one is limited edition with its colour blocking so slightly more expensive and according to the SA, the ONLY piece available here (my heart skipped a beat). I could get the single colour ones at a cheaper price ... but this is the one that tug at my heart &#128543;

The sensible side of me was like.... "you will regret the minute you swipe that card"......"get some other brands which you can easily resell when the time comes"..... 

The impulsive side of me is saying "You will regret if u let it go and will keep thinking about it for a long time...." 

I'm still on the fence but leaning towards the sensible side&#128529;.... I still have 2 days to think about it......

Thank you all for helping me clear my head! Much appreciate your time and thoughts! &#128522;


Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

remainsilly said:


> In Barcelona, loewe destroyed facade of famous, historic building.
> To install its store windows, etc.
> So, remains unpopular there.
> http://www.barcelonas.com/casa-lleo-morera.html



I just read the article in your link.... and feeling quite indignant [emoji34] 
I love the architecture in Barcelona, it was one my my favourite places in Europe! I hope there can be laws to protect/conserve the architectural  legacy !


----------



## Sparkletastic

The Loewe Puzzle is a bag I've wanted for a while but I've never pulled the trigger because I black at the price even on the resale market. 

I worry that it's too trendy for the price. And, I'm not crazy about the color block.  I would pass if I were you. I think there are better bags at that price point.


----------



## Binkysmom

I love Loewe leather. I tried on this bag and found it hard to get in and out of


----------



## Maary

I love unusual bags and I love this. Looks amazing on you.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Binkysmom said:


> I love Loewe leather. I tried on this bag and found it hard to get in and out of


I think the bag idea/style is really cool, unique....you don't see it often, that's for sure. But I agree w/Binkysmom and others, I was wondering how functional the opening would be. And I think it's hella expensive for the size.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

I think this bag is my current obsession! 
but the price is pretty high to me. I buy Chanel and Celine and some other designer bags for price more than this but those brands hold their value really well 

what do you think about this puzzle bag? is the price worth it?

anyone have this beautiful bag? please post yours and I love to see the modeling pics 
also would be great if you can state the model, size and price where you bought it

meanwhile I'm posting some photos I found online


----------



## vink

I like it. If I don't have as many Bal Cities as I have, I'd get it. I find the style kind of similar, although different vibe. 
Loewe is a great brand and offer great quality. If you like it enough, it's a nice bag to get.


----------



## gr8onteej

OMG I want this bag too, but...
I think I just need to see it IRL.


----------



## lilgirl

I own this bag and I love it for it's versatility. It is comfortable to wear and the craftsmanship is beautiful! I have the small size I I bought it in Paris for $1600 euro last year.


----------



## simply_c

Absolutely love this bag!


----------



## Happy Luppy

it's unique, when i first saw it, it almost looks like an updated version of the givenchy pandora


----------



## catsinthebag

I love this design, the way it looks, the multiple carry options. I was all set to add it to my wish list, but when I saw it in person, I was disappointed because the opening seems really small. I knew it would be a problem for me and I'd be scratching my hand on the zipper all the time, so I regretfully put it down and walked away.


----------



## HotRedBag

I love the blue one!


----------



## FortySomething

Hi all

How has your bag held up over the years? Do you still use it? Any issues? I tried on the bag at Nordstrom yesterday. There is a lot to love about the bag. Questions:
- The bag came unclipped (I had heard only the PS1 having this issue). Is this an issue with Loewe bags? It was unnerving - one moment the bag was in my hands, the next it had slipped out!
- One of the line edges was sort of poking out. I am not describing this well (sorry!).  I don't know if this is how it was supposed to be, or maybe it was just that particular bag.
- Does the leather get scratched easily (I am thinking of the saddle color)
- How is  the after market service? Their website said 2 years limited warranty (which seemed a little short for a high end brand?)

My Nordstrom had only the one piece (which was the display piece). I don't want to buy that piece. I looked on Nordies website - the color was back ordered and likely to ship after 6 months!! I prefer to buy from Nordies because of their fantastic CS  

Thanks
Rupa


----------



## KBT39

You may get more responses if you ask this on the Loewe thread. Mine hasn't arrived yet and I've only handled one once for about 20mins in Barney's so I can't be of much help sorry!


----------



## JoeyLouis

I don't have one but I was looking into getting one. Leaning towards not. However FYI you can buy on Selfridges U.K. Site ship to US, for less. Of course you don't get the piece of mind you get buying locally though.


----------



## KBT39

JoeyLouis said:


> I don't have one but I was looking into getting one. Leaning towards not. However FYI you can buy on Selfridges U.K. Site ship to US, for less. Of course you don't get the piece of mind you get buying locally though.


May I ask why you are leaning towards not? I know it's definitely not for everyone but the leather was so divine and it's such a well made bag. 
Selfridges is exactly where I ordered mine! Got a nice discount too!


----------



## JoeyLouis

KBT39 said:


> May I ask why you are leaning towards not? I know it's definitely not for everyone but the leather was so divine and it's such a well made bag.
> Selfridges is exactly where I ordered mine! Got a nice discount too!



I wasn't sure how often I would use it. And the bag seems harder to access inside. What color did you end up getting? Let me know what you think when you receive yours!


----------



## KBT39

JoeyLouis said:


> I wasn't sure how often I would use it. And the bag seems harder to access inside. What color did you end up getting? Let me know what you think when you receive yours!


I ordered the coral one! Yea I played with it a good bit while on vacay in San Fran, put all of the things I usually carry in it and out of it. Played with the different ways it can be worn. For me it's the perfect "Boston" like bag but with an edgier architectural appeal that's perfect for my esthetic!


----------



## FortySomething

KBT39 said:


> May I ask why you are leaning towards not? I know it's definitely not for everyone but the leather was so divine and it's such a well made bag.
> Selfridges is exactly where I ordered mine! Got a nice discount too!


Is this the one for 1575 GBP? Will I be charged shipping? Taxes? Sorry - never ordered from any international site before. 


KBT39 said:


> I ordered the coral one! Yea I played with it a good bit while on vacay in San Fran, put all of the things I usually carry in it and out of it. Played with the different ways it can be worn. For me it's the perfect "Boston" like bag but with an edgier architectural appeal that's perfect for my esthetic!


This is EXACTLY the reason I want the bag - I love the Speedy but this seems edgier. However, I want a tan one - don't see that on Selfridges. I don't think Coral will go well with my wardrobe  

I am debating between this and the LV Petite Noe in Epi leather. What do you all think? I am so confused. Have been looking at bags FOR EVER....


----------



## KBT39

FortySomething said:


> Is this the one for 1575 GBP? Will I be charged shipping? Taxes? Sorry - never ordered from any international site before.
> 
> This is EXACTLY the reason I want the bag - I love the Speedy but this seems edgier. However, I want a tan one - don't see that on Selfridges. I don't think Coral will go well with my wardrobe
> 
> I am debating between this and the LV Petite Noe in Epi leather. What do you all think? I am so confused. Have been looking at bags FOR EVER....


It's $1785 USD not sure what the GBP conversion is but it retails for $2350 USD here in the states. This is the regular or medium size.
You can see what the fees are if you put one in your cart, you get VAT savings so that's a bonus as well! 
I wasn't sure about coral either but it really does play as a strong neutral! I love it! I considered the tan too but when I saw it in person it played just an it flat to me, I wanted a richer brown if that makes sense. If you love the tan keep checking back as they may very well restock it. 
I personally prefer this to Noe, but then Noe is just not my jam at all. Good luck deciding! Stalk instagram and Pinterest for more pics of  Loewe Puzzle!


----------



## FortySomething

KBT39 said:


> It's $1785 USD not sure what the GBP conversion is but it retails for $2350 USD here in the states. This is the regular or medium size.
> You can see what the fees are if you put one in your cart, you get VAT savings so that's a bonus as well!
> I wasn't sure about coral either but it really does play as a strong neutral! I love it! I considered the tan too but when I saw it in person it played just an it flat to me, I wanted a richer brown if that makes sense. If you love the tan keep checking back as they may very well restock it.
> I personally prefer this to Noe, but then Noe is just not my jam at all. Good luck deciding! Stalk instagram and Pinterest for more pics of  Loewe Puzzle!


Thanks! Please please please post pics when you receive your bag!


----------



## KBT39

FortySomething said:


> Thanks! Please please please post pics when you receive your bag!


Most definitely


----------



## JoeyLouis

I was considering coral too! Tho I haven't had a chance to play with it yet, which also contributes to the "no buy". I like the top handle! Seems easy to use.


----------



## KBT39

JoeyLouis said:


> I was considering coral too! Tho I haven't had a chance to play with it yet, which also contributes to the "no buy". I like the top handle! Seems easy to use.


Totally understand that! At this price point for anything I very much need to see it & handle it first. Especially since there are so few reviews on it. Thankfully I was in San Fran for a work meeting and was able to make time to hit up Barney's and see it there. They didn't have Coral in stock, only the light tan suede, tan leather, and navy. Oh and black too but I really love the pop of coral. I alread yfreel certain this won't be my only puzzle, they had the zipper puzzle in store too and I absolutely loved it! I would totally grab that in black! But let's see how I fair with coral first!


----------



## FortySomething

Hi all

I got my Puzzle in medium (tan color) a couple months ago. I love it to bits but just noticed that the top left corner has a cut in the leather. I THINK this is part of the construction but I can't find any pictures online to validate my assumption. Can you take a quick peek at your bags, and look at the top left front corner under the flap to see if you see this "cut" on your bags too? Here is a picture attached with a green arrow pointing to the cut. 

Thanks so much!
FS


----------



## FortySomething

Anyone? Does your bag have the same "cut" or do I have a defective piece?

Thanks
FS


FortySomething said:


> Hi all
> 
> I got my Puzzle in medium (tan color) a couple months ago. I love it to bits but just noticed that the top left corner has a cut in the leather. I THINK this is part of the construction but I can't find any pictures online to validate my assumption. Can you take a quick peek at your bags, and look at the top left front corner under the flap to see if you see this "cut" on your bags too? Here is a picture attached with a green arrow pointing to the cut.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> FS


----------



## lenie

FortySomething said:


> Anyone? Does your bag have the same "cut" or do I have a defective piece?
> 
> Thanks
> FS



I have a black medium puzzle bag. Just checked mine and I do not have the same "cut" as you have shown.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

i have that cut on my small puzzle
and i checked on loewe website and this puzzle have the same cut on the right and left

http://www.loewe.com/us_en/puzzle-small-bag-yellow-classic-calf-322-30-k79.html


----------



## FortySomething

seahorseinstripes said:


> i have that cut on my small puzzle
> and i checked on loewe website and this puzzle have the same cut on the right and left
> 
> http://www.loewe.com/us_en/puzzle-small-bag-yellow-classic-calf-322-30-k79.html


Thank you. The website does show the cut clearly (it's a lot neater in the stock picture on the website than it is on my bag, of course ) Thank you for taking the time to check - I do appreciate it! 

Wear your bag in good health!

Thanks
FS


----------



## FortySomething

lenie said:


> I have a black medium puzzle bag. Just checked mine and I do not have the same "cut" as you have shown.


Thank you for taking the time to check - I appreciate it! 

Thanks
FS


----------



## someonelikeyou

I know this is an old thread, but I'm still thinking about this bag. How are the puzzle owners feeling about the bag now? Is the leather hard wearing? Does it scratch easily? Ever caught in rain? Does it feel too trendy?


----------



## Christofle

someonelikeyou said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I'm still thinking about this bag. How are the puzzle owners feeling about the bag now? Is the leather hard wearing? Does it scratch easily? Ever caught in rain? Does it feel too trendy?



Way too hard to get in and out of it. I'm not a fan of how narrow the zipper is since it tends to scratch watches and bracelets as you try to squeeze in and out of the opening. The leather is quite delicate but worth it for the buttery finish. I have to say that the puzzle is my least favourite of Loewe's current bags.


----------



## KBT39

someonelikeyou said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I'm still thinking about this bag. How are the puzzle owners feeling about the bag now? Is the leather hard wearing? Does it scratch easily? Ever caught in rain? Does it feel too trendy?



I personally think it's an amazing bag! I absolutely love mine in coral medium and it's my most carried & complimented bag in my collection. I don't find it hard to get in and out of, nor do I feel that the zipper scratches my hand or nicks my jewelry. I find the leather hard wearing yet buttery soft. I don't abuse my bags but I don't baby them either. Mine still looks pristine nearly a year later. I've been caught in the rain with it but I had another tote so I threw it in there plus I treat all of my leather bags immediately but I wouldn't risk a full down pour without an umbrella or someway to shield not only the bag but myself. I also don't feel that it's trendy, for me it's a modern take on a Boston bag which I just can't get in to. The shape is classic with a twist! I guess as you see I love it! I'm carrying it today in fact! If you love it buy it! That's kept me from buying things I later regret!


----------



## Christofle

KBT39 said:


> I personally think it's an amazing bag! I absolutely love mine in coral medium and it's my most carried & complimented bag in my collection. I don't find it hard to get in and out of, nor do I feel that the zipper scratches my hand or nicks my jewelry. I find the leather hard wearing yet buttery soft. I don't abuse my bags but I don't baby them either. Mine still looks pristine nearly a year later. I've been caught in the rain with it but I had another tote so I threw it in there plus I treat all of my leather bags immediately but I wouldn't risk a full down pour without an umbrella or someway to shield not only the bag but myself. I also don't feel that it's trendy, for me it's a modern take on a Boston bag which I just can't get in to. The shape is classic with a twist! I guess as you see I love it! I'm carrying it today in fact! If you love it buy it! That's kept me from buying things I later regret!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636422



I wonder if its an issue with only the puzzle xl stripes due to the nature of the fabric which doesn't stretch as easily as leather. I guess I'll have to give a full leather puzzle a try.


----------



## someonelikeyou

KBT39 said:


> I personally think it's an amazing bag! I absolutely love mine in coral medium and it's my most carried & complimented bag in my collection. I don't find it hard to get in and out of, nor do I feel that the zipper scratches my hand or nicks my jewelry. I find the leather hard wearing yet buttery soft. I don't abuse my bags but I don't baby them either. Mine still looks pristine nearly a year later. I've been caught in the rain with it but I had another tote so I threw it in there plus I treat all of my leather bags immediately but I wouldn't risk a full down pour without an umbrella or someway to shield not only the bag but myself. I also don't feel that it's trendy, for me it's a modern take on a Boston bag which I just can't get in to. The shape is classic with a twist! I guess as you see I love it! I'm carrying it today in fact! If you love it buy it! That's kept me from buying things I later regret!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636422


Hey thanks for your in depth thoughts, it was so helpful and it helped me make my decision - it is love [emoji173][emoji173]
What spray did you treat yours with? Collonil? Apple? I might do the same just in case..


----------



## lulukerberlu

Just bought the large tan  puzzle bag in Madrid. 2200 euros minus 300 euros from the tax free incentive. I bought it for style, vibe and versatility. I was pitting this against an hermes jypsiere, but ultimately chose the Loewe since i already have a birkin and waiting on my special order kelly. What drew me to this is that it's unrecognizable to the common. It really does make you look twice.


----------



## katya123

Brand new just got it yesterday, can you see that the stitch on the handle is almost worn off

What would you do ?

bare in mind this is a $2400 bag....


----------



## bobochu

Because the bag is defective, I would return it.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I wouldn't have noticed it


----------



## Pessie

It's a very tiny imperfection, and I probably wouldnt have noticed it either.  I'd just get on with enjoying the bag


----------



## poopsie

bobochu said:


> Because the bag is defective, I would return it.


The bag is defective because of  _one stitch_?


----------



## bobochu

poopsie said:


> The bag is defective because of  _one stitch_?



Well personally, I would return the bag if I wasn't satisfied with it, but I understand that some people may have different opinions.


----------



## katya123

returned it to the loewe store, the SA was super nice with no attitude, 
they offered me a brand new one without me even asking.

I love this brand so much the leather is amazing. 
would definitely shop there again in the future after this great after sales experience!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

katya123 said:


> returned it to the loewe store, the SA was super nice with no attitude,
> they offered me a brand new one without me even asking.
> 
> I love this brand so much the leather is amazing.
> would definitely shop there again in the future after this great after sales experience!


I would have returned the bag, just like you did. I'm glad Loewe were so helpful.


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

i would of returned it also!! so glad it worked out for u


----------



## Good Friday

That's good to hear that they stood by their brand and replaced it. Let us know how it wears.


----------



## alisonanna

I got the small Puzzle bag last month - I love it!
Of course I want the tan medium now too - why do I need 2 of everything!?


----------



## Crocodile

I got the tan puzzle bag today! Went with the medium size. As someone else stated, if you ever loved balenciaga, this will give you that same vibe but still a bit different. The leather is gorgeous, the colors are vibrant.


----------



## Sferics

I love it, I want it. It's a question of time as I buy mostly second hand and enjoy the chace


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Crocodile said:


> [...] As someone else stated, if you ever loved balenciaga, this will give you that same vibe but still a bit different. The leather is gorgeous, the colors are vibrant.[...]


You may be on to something here  This bag is catching my eye more and more...


----------



## Crocodile

I now used mine for a week straight, and I'm still in love with it! When used cross body I feel it's more of a left-side-bag because of the back zipper and the small dying on the back. Does anyone else think that?


----------



## alisonanna

Does anyone have more than one puzzle bag?
As I mentioned in an earlier post, I have pink and would like another. Is that crazy?
It's so unique, one is probably enough, but I really like using this bag and pink doesn't work with everything.  I'm still trying to justify a second one.


----------



## lenie

I have  a black and a burgundy puzzle.


----------



## Crocodile

I'm really looking into buying a second one as well.. Maybe the lighter blue one. Or black.


----------



## antwerp

I have Hermes, Gucci, Delvaux and Chanel bags. But it’s the Loewe bags I love and use the most. The leather is so good and the quality is incredible. I also love that most people here in Belgium don’t know anything about the brand.


----------



## Keline

alisonanna said:


> Does anyone have more than one puzzle bag?
> As I mentioned in an earlier post, I have pink and would like another. Is that crazy?
> It's so unique, one is probably enough, but I really like using this bag and pink doesn't work with everything.  I'm still trying to justify a second one.


I know that kind of dilemma!  haha . I wanted a small one in red or blue , but ended up with a medium tan one ! I still love my medium tan puzzle, it goes with almost any outfit but I am contemplating buying another one !


----------



## Luna

Hi girls

I'm reaching out because I am starting to notice wear and tear on my puzzle bag and I am super gentle on my bags - they're my babies.

but I'm noticing that on the leather tab that holds the strap rings to the bag, that it's stretching and causing the black edge ink to crack - 

Nothing sort of bothers me more (other than worn corners) than cracked edge ink.

I'm not sure if Loewe offers repairs.. or if this even repair worthy and i'm just being a weirdo, but I did spend a lot of money on this bag and wanted to know if any of you other ladies are noticing this wear on your puzzle bag.


thanks!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

I'm really interested in this as well. I'm looking at the small Puzzle in red, but have read here there are issues with the edge coating.

Luna, maybe you'll get more replies if you post on this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-loewe-thread-share-your-love-here.487069/page-122 .


----------



## Luna

Thank you for the help!


----------



## Dannadrew

Glazing can crack on any bag! Ur local cobbler can easily fix


----------



## ChristieHK_chanel

I wonder if it would fit an iPad Pro 11’?


----------



## vanillacherry

Hi! I know this thread was from a while back, but I wanted to ask, did you end up treating your bag? And what product did you use? And how did it hold up? Thank you!!! 


someonelikeyou said:


> Hey thanks for your in depth thoughts, it was so helpful and it helped me make my decision - it is love [emoji173][emoji173]
> What spray did you treat yours with? Collonil? Apple? I might do the same just in case..
> 
> View attachment 3692669


----------



## Easyeve

Hi! Can you share your feedback on the large? I want this bag desperately in the large but have no  stores near me to see it in real life. How has the bag aged? Is it really heavy when filled? Looking for a day to day bag and this is my top pick. Your feedback is appreciated!


----------



## Raerae0518

Hello!
I have decided I'm going to purchase a Loewe puzzle in tan size small. Now I'm trying to decided whether or not I should buy brand new new and forego the metal feet/larger strap/ring or look on the pre loved market for a version with these features? Anyone with this bag that can help me out on whether they warrant buying pre loved for ?


----------



## lilone

I have the newer version and have not had any issues at all.  Whether you go pre-loved or new, you will really love the bag.  I love how understated but fashionable it is.  Personally , if the prices are not very different, I would purchase new.


----------



## bluegirl_123

The metal feet and D ring aren’t particular important to the design and use of the bag. Depends if you like the look of the extra hardware to be honest


----------



## Lillianlm

The strap is also different on the newer bags. It’s narrower. Some people have noted that the narrow strap doesn’t distribute the weight (pressure) as well on the shoulder as the wide band.

I’m a person who wants feet on my bag. I don’t like to sling my bag over the back of a chair in a restaurant if my seat is not against the wall. (Growing up in NYC in the 70’s will ALWAYS make you mindful of theft), so I tend to place my bag on the floor. Feet certainly help.

I’ve never used the D ring.


----------



## DAMER

I have a small Puzzle in a new version and I prefer the bag that size without the d ring and the feet. If anything - I found them too busy looking on such a small size bag (totally personal taste of course). The hardware also makes the bag heavier and to be honest - I have never used the D ring on my medium Puzzle (my medium came with feet and D ring). Same goes for the newer/narrower strap - I personally find small size looking “cleaner” with the narrower strap. Again - totally depends on your personal preference.


----------



## mi.kay

Agree with DAMER above, a few years ago I looked at the small puzzle with the metal feet/D ring, but felt like the bag was "too busy" with all the asymmetric pieces of leather + hardware. 

The newer version is more simple, and with minimal hardware, the main focus becomes the smoooooth tan leather which i am loving!


----------



## antreyes03

Hi there!

I am fairly new to starting a luxury bag collection and I have been eyeing the Loewe puzzle bag for what feels like forever. I was just curious where (which stores) other puzzle bag owners got their bags. Also, are there any stores that have offered sales on the puzzle bag before?  If so, when do those sales tend to happen? Thanks a lot! Appreciate it


----------



## MrsSlocomb

I got mine at Saks, but I've never seen the puzzle on sale.  Even so, the $2k was absolutely worth it


----------



## jennlt

antreyes03 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I am fairly new to starting a luxury bag collection and I have been eyeing the Loewe puzzle bag for what feels like forever. I was just curious where (which stores) other puzzle bag owners got their bags. Also, are there any stores that have offered sales on the puzzle bag before?  If so, when do those sales tend to happen? Thanks a lot! Appreciate it



I have been lucky enough to find Puzzle bags on sale at Nordstrom, Selfridge's and the Loewe outlet. I purchased them online or over the phone. At Nordstrom, I found my dark taupe Puzzle 30% off last summer. The Selfridge's Puzzle was purchased during Thanksgiving weekend a couple years ago and the Loewe Outlet bag was bought during the fall. My tan Puzzle was full price but Saks was offering triple points, which made me happy. As the Puzzle grows in popularity, it's becoming more difficult to find bargains but you will if you persevere. G/L!


----------



## chrissiewong

I have a small tan puzzle which I got from the store. I think it’s better to get from stores directly as they are a lot of good Loewe fakes.

otherwise, I know frwd, hbx and jomashop do have quite a bit of discounts on the bag. However, I also saw rumors saying that they sell fakes too.

for the peace of mind, I would just pay a little more for an authentic bag, with warranty and life-time leather conditioning service.


----------



## sharcee

I'm not sure where you're located. I'm in Canada and I found 24S to be several hundred dollars cheaper than the website. I got mine in the tan medium. 24S is a subsidiary of LVMH so they are legit. The price you pay includes everything so there are no surprises when you receive the bag (which came very quickly).That said, the selection is a little bit more limited than other department stores or the boutiques.


----------



## earthygirl

I bought my small tan puzzle at Saks.  I bought it online in Jan or Feb 2019 when Saks had a promo (for every $250 spent get $50 off or some deal like that).  I also went through rakuten and saved an additional 10%.  I think I paid around $1950 including tax.  I’m in the US but the price I paid was equivalent to buying it in Europe.  Neiman Marcus runs similar promotions but usually saks has the better deal.  

I have seen the tan color on sale on ssense before thanksgiving. The best sales were before Black Friday and cyber Monday when I was looking for this bag, but I hesitated and they sold out in the tan. I’ve noticed that small puzzle bag prices in neutral colors are now priced higher on fashionphile than they were a few years ago.  I bought a stone blue small puzzle for $1650 from fashionphile before they were required to charge tax and I recently sold it on eBay for $1850+ tax.  The bag is definitely becoming more sought after, but there are deals to be had. You just have to be patient and keep looking.


----------



## totally

I bought a small tan puzzle from SSENSE when it was on sale for about $2k CAD, and then bought a small stone blue puzzle pre-loved from an Instagram seller. I agree that puzzle fakes are very good these days, so I would advise getting your first one from a reputable online retailer so you have reference point for the details.


----------



## earthygirl

totally said:


> I bought a small tan puzzle from SSENSE when it was on sale for about $2k CAD, and then bought a small stone blue puzzle pre-loved from an Instagram seller. I agree that puzzle fakes are very good these days, so I would advise getting your first one from a reputable online retailer so you have reference point for the details.


I agree and if you do purchase from an individual seller at least make sure the seller has proof of purchase.


----------



## chrissiewong

earthygirl said:


> I agree and if you do purchase from an individual seller at least make sure the seller has proof of purchase.



I wouldn’t rely on proof of purchase. The receipts are probably one of the easiest part to replicate if they want to sell a super fake. In fact, I heard stories that people purchased from online department stores and return it with a fake bag. After watching a video on Loewe super fake, I dare not buy it from any online sellers...


----------



## bagolicious

I bought mine on Fashionphile at the very end of 2019 as I refused to pay retail. I bought it in fuchsia and it was in mint condition, like new. It was $905. before the sales tax. Plus, I was able to get one with the metal feet on the bottom as the new ones don't have the metal feet. Right before getting the fuchsia one, I had bought one in stone blue for $1,815 (before sales tax) on Fashionphile, but when it arrived I didn't really like the color although it was one of the really popular colors. It was one of the newer ones as there were no metal feet on the bottom. I sent it back and then bought the fuchsia one which is gorgeous.

Karenbritchick reviewed the Loewe-Puzzle in two different videos of hers. She also has the stone blue one. Mine was supposedly the same color, but when it arrived the blue looked as if it had a bit more gray in it although it was the same bag that she reviewed. It might have just been the lighting when she made the video. By the way, I have the small one in fuchsia.


----------



## earthygirl

bagolicious said:


> I bought mine on Fashionphile at the very end of 2019 as I refused to pay retail. I bought it in fuchsia and it was in mint condition, like new. It was $905. before the sales tax. Plus, I was able to get one with the metal feet on the bottom as the new ones don't have the metal feet. Right before getting the fuchsia one, I had bought one in stone blue for $1,815 (before sales tax) on Fashionphile, but when it arrived I didn't really like the color although it was one of the really popular colors. It was one of the newer ones as there were no metal feet on the bottom. I sent it back and then bought the fuchsia one which is gorgeous.
> 
> Karenbritchick reviewed the Loewe-Puzzle in two different videos of hers. She also has the stone blue one. Mine was supposedly the same color, but when it arrived the blue looked as if it had a bit more gray in it although it was the same bag that she reviewed. It might have just been the lighting when she made the video. By the way, I have the small one in fuchsia.



Yes... I recently sold the stone blue one also and it did have grayish undertones.    I used it a lot but I sold it because I have the tan puzzle also and reached for it more often. Now I’m selling the tan because I want to buy a multicolored puzzle!


----------



## doni

antreyes03 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I am fairly new to starting a luxury bag collection and I have been eyeing the Loewe puzzle bag for what feels like forever. I was just curious where (which stores) other puzzle bag owners got their bags. Also, are there any stores that have offered sales on the puzzle bag before?  If so, when do those sales tend to happen? Thanks a lot! Appreciate it


I don’t know where you are but in Europe, Fashionette tends to offer discounts on Loewe bags throughout the year. You can also find good seasonal sales in MyTheresa and Matches. And Loewe itself also has seasonal sales also online. This year they had a few of Puzzles in stock. Of course seasonal pieces, not the classic colors.


----------



## totally

The strap is more comfortable on the old version but I prefer the aesthetics of the new version. Another difference is that the old version has two interior pockets which are quite tight even to fit a card holder, while the new version has one gaping interior pocket.


----------



## Greentea

I don’t mind the strap on the new Puzzle at all and also don’t miss the feet. I stuff mine and it’s still one of the lightest and most comfortable bags I own


----------



## rosewang924

I have the medium puzzle, I like the feet and d ring, haven't used the ring but I think the feet are important for a bag in case you need put it down somewhere, just my thoughts.


----------



## Lillianlm

I have a medium puzzle and I have used the D ring when my husband and I have gone hiking. I’ve worn the bag as a backpack (basically cross body, with the body of the bag flush against my back). 

I just love the versatility of this gorgeous bag. 

I’d like to add a stone blue small puzzle to my collection, but I’m looking for an older, pre-loved version with the wider strap, feet and D ring. 



rosewang924 said:


> I have the medium puzzle, I like the feet and d ring, haven't used the ring but I think the feet are important for a bag in case you need put it down somewhere, just my thoughts.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

doni said:


> I don’t know where you are but in Europe, Fashionette tends to offer discounts on Loewe bags throughout the year. You can also find good seasonal sales in MyTheresa and Matches. And Loewe itself also has seasonal sales also online. This year they had a few of Puzzles in stock. Of course seasonal pieces, not the classic colors.



Do you happen to remember when the sales take place in Europe?


----------



## pursekitten

This time of year there aren't as many big discounts on the tan puzzle, so I went pre-loved and got the tan mini puzzle with GHW pre-loved in excellent condition from Fashionphile. I still got 16% off retail (so basically 2019 prices lol) after not paying import duties to the US and credit card cash back.

*New*
Selfridges is known for a few discounts on classic and trendy colors, but you'll be paying import duties if you're in the United States. (e.g., Easter, Spring, July Summer Sale, Boxing Day) Loewe.com did a summer sale last year with up to 30% but it was mostly on seasonal color combos. SSense, 24S, Luisa Via Roma, Matchessfashion, and Farfetch all sell new Loewe bags with discounts, but their selections skew toward seasonal colors. Luisa Via Roma especially likes doing flash sales every week for 1 hour here or there. Farfetch sometimes releases 10% promo codes via influencer collabs on YouTube. Canadian department stores like Holt Renfrew may do occasional duty-free/tax-free with free shipping sales to the United States, which works out to retail prices in Spain before import fees.

*Pre-loved*
The Real Real sometimes has a USD 30 credit for new users and a 20% discount but selection is limited. 1st Dibs doesn't usually carry the puzzle. Fashionphile is sometimes overpriced and discount codes are rare. Poshmark and Tradesy seem overpriced, have no discounts, and quality control is iffy. Japanese pre-loved stores like Brand-Off and Amore Vintage mostly Loewe styles other than the puzzle but do steep discounts. (e.g., USD 300 off for Chinese New Year) Rebag is running a sale right now with promo GETNOW (USD 60 off puzzles).

Happy puzzle hunting!


----------



## Veronica20042

sharcee said:


> I'm not sure where you're located. I'm in Canada and I found 24S to be several hundred dollars cheaper than the website. I got mine in the tan medium. 24S is a subsidiary of LVMH so they are legit. The price you pay includes everything so there are no surprises when you receive the bag (which came very quickly).That said, the selection is a little bit more limited than other department stores or the boutiques.


I also bought my bag off of 24S and I live in Canada as well. The bag was at least 400 dollars cheaper (I got the tan small).The bag came within 4 business days and no extra duties to be paid. I will definitely be shopping with 24S again!


----------



## WendiBoo

I got mine from the Loewe store here in Sweden as the loewe small puzzle bag in tan on the preloved market was not that much cheaper in price than new.. So happy that I did as it's one of my favourite bags!


----------



## muggles

I bought my electric blue on FASHIONPHILE and it is a medium. Gently worn in!


----------



## Lady Zhuge

I purchased my puzzle bag directly from Loewe.com after trying out both the small and medium at Saks. They only had the small in the sand/mink color I liked at Saks, but I preferred the medium size.


----------



## Red Barchetta

I bought mine from Fashionphile. The pricing varied wildly but I have seen bags in very good to great condition for under 2K US every once in awhile.  They go tend to go quickly.  Mine was listed as very good with only scratches on the hardware.  I was extremely happy with the condition when I got the bag and I specifically wanted an older model tan small with the feet.  I saw a couple pop up the other day under 2k that looked good but they sold quickly. 

It is one of my favorite bags and is so carefree and easy to use.  I would highly recommend.


----------



## gmcnm19

luisaviaroma.com has it on sale sometimes, not every colour though.


----------



## muggles

Got a black zipper puzzle from TRR, it’s like Megs! I love it!


----------



## Pennycal

Hi  

I am looking at a preloved puzzle bag which is listed as orange.
I am wondering if anyone has this in orange and how versatile you think the colour is? The bag is against a white background so hard to say how orange it is I have googled some images but wanted to see if any of the Loewe lovers on here perhaps had this in this colour?

thanks


----------



## muggles

A pic would help


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Like this one? I don’t have a puzzle bag in orange, but I do have a couple of orange bags similar to this hue. IMO, it’s a nice fall color and looks good with neutrals like black, beige or brown.


----------



## Pennycal

Apologies a pic would make a lot of sense

it seems two different shades in the below pics from the same liating

@Lady Zhuge it doesn’t look that brightbut it could be age or the light in the pics?

its listed as orange but seems more tan?


----------



## muggles

Looks tan, not orange!


----------



## muggles

This is my orange hammock


----------



## Pennycal

Thanks I agree definitely looks more tan might ask the question or ask for a pic alongside a white or black bag for comparison


----------



## earthygirl

I just purchased my new small puzzle in warm desert from Bergdorf Goodman. After going through rakuten (10% cash back) and signing Up for emails ( code for 15% off first purchase), I’m happy with the price I paid. The code did not work when I entered it at checkout but I called and a customer service rep was happy to apply it to my order after I placed it online so I could get the cash back from rakuten.  If Begdorf Goodman has a loewe bag you like, maybe you could do the same...I believe it’s still 10% cash back from rakuten as of right now. 

Also , fyi I just learned recently that, unfortunately, Loewe handbags are now excluded from Saks fifth avenue promo events.


----------



## Bagfangirl

I just received a La Palme Loewe bag and I’m not gonna lie it seemed a little worn ( someone probably returned it and then it was sent to me). But what was more weird to me was that two patches in the back of the bag seems to be grained calf skin instead of smooth. Does any one know if the La Palme small puzzle is supposed to be all smooth calf skin or grained? Thanks.


----------



## Greentea

To me it doesn't look as grainy as the grained leather, but some of the patches have less grain than others. The top flap and the flap with the palm look smoother, as if they kind of mixed grains on this piece. I think it's beautiful, though


----------



## Bagfangirl

Greentea said:


> To me it doesn't look as grainy as the grained leather, but some of the patches have less grain than others. The top flap and the flap with the palm look smoother, as if they kind of mixed grains on this piece. I think it's beautiful, though



Thanks  Yea I just got a reply from the Loewe customer support that it’s supposed to be classic calf!


----------



## bagolicious

Pennycal said:


> Hi
> 
> I am looking at a preloved puzzle bag which is listed as orange.
> I am wondering if anyone has this in orange and how versatile you think the colour is? The bag is against a white background so hard to say how orange it is I have googled some images but wanted to see if any of the Loewe lovers on here perhaps had this in this colour?
> 
> thanks


Loewe has different shades of orange in the Puzzle. I just posted my orange Puzzle on the Loewe Sub thread. I recently bought it pre-owned and it's a true shade of orange, like the fruit.


----------



## Dannadrew

I’m on the hunt for the classic tan or soft caramel. I’m curious as to the difference. Which version keeps shape better? Also do they ever go on sale? I hear mixed experiences!


----------



## manpursefan

They never go on sale, at least where I'm from.

EDIT: The seasonal colors go on sale, but not the core colors


----------



## pursekitten

Seconded. Only seasonal colors go on sale. That said, you can probably stack department store and store credit card or AMEX rewards from places like Holt Renfrew (CAD to USD exchange rate is pretty good), Saks 5th Avenue, etc. if you're buying new. Secondhand market's not that much better regarding price.

As for difference between the tan and soft caramel—I don't think there are any structural differences and will maintain their shape the same way. I just keep my tan mini lightly stuffed with its dust bag when not in use. I've also tucked it into its dust bag and smooshed it into my Longchamp Le Pliage during trips and it just pops right back like new. Calfskin puzzles are extremely hardwearing bags.


----------



## earthygirl

I agree with pursekitten that calfskin puzzles are extremely durable bags.  I would make your decision based on the color you prefer and the type of leather-smooth versus pebbled. The hardware color doesn’t make much difference on this bag imo.  I compared both the tan and the light caramel a couple years ago and preferred the smooth tan color over the pebbled, slightly orangey light caramel color.

  A couple years ago I saw the tan puzzle on sale on Ssense.com during blackfriday but it sold out fast.  I have bought puzzle bags from Neiman and from Saks during their promotional events and have purchased through rakuten to save an additional 10%.  Lately, FP prices have been high for the tan puzzle. It is better to purchase new.  The last puzzle I purchased was from bergdorf Goodman. I got 15% off for email sign up and then an additional 10% cash back from rakuten.com.  There are ways to save money on these bags.  You just have to search a little and sometimes wait a little. Having said that I would pay full price for the puzzle, if I had to, as it is one of my most used bags!  It always feels great to get a deal and with the holidays approaching, it’s likely you’ll score a deal. Good luck!


----------



## onceinawhile

Hi all
Please may I ask those who own a supposedly single coloured puzzle whether there is a difference in colour of the ‘base’ piece ie the piece of leather where all the triangles are stuck on top? I am a bit concerned as to why the base piece is a lot lighter than the rest of the bag.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lillianlm

No. My tan and Atlantic blue puzzle bags have the same base color as the pieces.


----------



## ajde.adam

onceinawhile said:


> Hi all
> Please may I ask those who own a supposedly single coloured puzzle whether there is a difference in colour of the ‘base’ piece ie the piece of leather where all the triangles are stuck on top? I am a bit concerned as to why the base piece is a lot lighter than the rest of the bag.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5290446



The color on mine doesn’t match the pebbled leather that’s used throughout the body of the bag, but it does match the handle, side pull tabs and zipper tabs.


----------



## onceinawhile

ajde.adam said:


> The color on mine doesn’t match the pebbled leather that’s used throughout the body of the bag, but it does match the handle, side pull tabs and zipper tabs.


Thanks! My handle and side tabs are made with pebbled leather so the base piece doesn’t match them either…


----------



## ajde.adam

onceinawhile said:


> Thanks! My handle and side tabs are made with pebbled leather so the base piece doesn’t match them either…



What size and color puzzle do you have? I love the shade of brown it is. I thought all their handles were in the smoother leather from what I’ve seen in pics and videos.


----------



## onceinawhile

ajde.adam said:


> What size and color puzzle do you have? I love the shade of brown it is. I thought all their handles were in the smoother leather from what I’ve seen in pics and videos.


The colour is light caramel in small size, I have been told that the smooth handles are now replaced with pebbled leather! But I am still concerned why the base piece is a shade lighter


----------



## ajde.adam

onceinawhile said:


> The colour is light caramel in small size, I have been told that the smooth handles are now replaced with pebbled leather! But I am still concerned why the base piece is a shade lighter



Sorry I can’t be of help to you. Somebody with a newer model might be able to help you better since mine is from 2019.


----------



## Greentea

For those with white or pastel colored puzzles, how are you doing with that handle and color transfer?


----------



## atoizzard5

Has anyone seen the new mini puzzle edge in store?


----------



## atoizzard5

onceinawhile said:


> The colour is light caramel in small size, I have been told that the smooth handles are now replaced with pebbled leather! But I am still concerned why the base piece is a shade lighter



Have you checked YouTube? I’ve seen many videos of the caramel puzzle which may help. Also you can always email Loewe with some photos attached and asked them about the colour differences.

I have a sand/mink and that piece of leather is a different shade than the grained part similar to @ajde.adam ‘s picture.

Where did you purchase your bag? Maybe you can exchange if you unsure.


----------



## Greentea

atoizzard5 said:


> Has anyone seen the new mini puzzle edge in store?


I want to see it too. I love goatskin


----------



## onceinawhile

atoizzard5 said:


> Have you checked YouTube? I’ve seen many videos of the caramel puzzle which may help. Also you can always email Loewe with some photos attached and asked them about the colour differences.
> 
> I have a sand/mink and that piece of leather is a different shade than the grained part similar to @ajde.adam ‘s picture.
> 
> Where did you purchase your bag? Maybe you can exchange if you unsure.


Emailed Loewe and they said sometimes the tone of the leather can be different…
The bag was discounted and purchased from Harrods!


----------



## atoizzard5

Greentea said:


> I want to see it too. I love goatskin


 
yes I’m hoping someone near a boutique can show us!  I didn’t like how the small edge sat on me crossbody so perhaps the mini is the right size.


----------



## atoizzard5

onceinawhile said:


> Emailed Loewe and they said sometimes the tone of the leather can be different…
> The bag was discounted and purchased from Harrods!



Glad it was resolved and so great you got a discount! Enjoy your new puzzle


----------



## viewwing

atoizzard5 said:


> yes I’m hoping someone near a boutique can show us!  I didn’t like how the small edge sat on me crossbody so perhaps the mini is the right size.


It’s definitely more structured.i saw one at the store today. I wouldbt taken a pic for you if I’d known you were interested!


----------



## atoizzard5

viewwing said:


> It’s definitely more structured.i saw one at the store today. I wouldbt taken a pic for you if I’d known you were interested!



Oh that’s so kind of you, thank you!  did you see anything you liked today?


----------



## Greentea

atoizzard5 said:


> yes I’m hoping someone near a boutique can show us!  I didn’t like how the small edge sat on me crossbody so perhaps the mini is the right size.


Yes totally


----------



## viewwing

atoizzard5 said:


> Oh that’s so kind of you, thank you!  did you see anything you liked today?


I went to collect the blue puzzle I ordered! Was trying not to like anything else...at least for now.


----------



## atoizzard5

viewwing said:


> I went to collect the blue puzzle I ordered! Was trying not to like anything else...at least for now.



amazing!!! I hope it’s perfect for you! Please share pics if you can


----------



## gloomfilter

I just got the new soot sprite mini puzzle and it’s so cute!! But the strap is a bit long and I wish it was adjustable! Has anyone gotten it shortened or any replacement straps for their mini puzzle? Appreciate any tips


----------



## fsadeli

atoizzard5 said:


> Has anyone seen the new mini puzzle edge in store?


would love to see the white mini puzzle edge! Anyone can show me any pics? The Stores that carries Loewe products here is not up to date, they dont even have any Spirited Away collab which is a bummer. Interested hetting the white mini puzzle edge!


----------



## Kkeely30

fsadeli said:


> would love to see the white mini puzzle edge! Anyone can show me any pics? The Stores that carries Loewe products here is not up to date, they dont even have any Spirited Away collab which is a bummer. Interested hetting the white mini puzzle edge!



I ordered the mini Angora Puzzle Edge on Sunday! Patiently waiting for it to ship and I’ll update when I receive it! It’s interesting because the strap is listed as “adjustable” but I don’t see a difference in pictures between that strap and regular mini puzzle.


----------



## atoizzard5

Kkeely30 said:


> I ordered the mini Angora Puzzle Edge on Sunday! Patiently waiting for it to ship and I’ll update when I receive it! It’s interesting because the strap is listed as “adjustable” but I don’t see a difference in pictures between that strap and regular mini puzzle.



Hope it gets to you soon! That’s so interesting it says the strap is adjustable.. it doesn’t look that way based on the website photo. I checked the listing for the regular mini puzzles and it doesn’t say adjustable. So curious now, thanks for updating us!


----------



## Kkeely30

atoizzard5 said:


> Hope it gets to you soon! That’s so interesting it says the strap is adjustable.. it doesn’t look that way based on the website photo. I checked the listing for the regular mini puzzles and it doesn’t say adjustable. So curious now, thanks for updating us!
> View attachment 5293780


Thank you! I’m hoping it ships soon! They probably are still getting through the Sprited Away.

The website also lists the Angora has gold hardware, so maybe just discrepancies. I could not see a difference in strap either, but it would be a wonderful surprise to be adjustable!! I will not get my hopes up though.


----------



## fsadeli

Kkeely30 said:


> Thank you! I’m hoping it ships soon! They probably are still getting through the Sprited Away.
> 
> The website also lists the Angora has gold hardware, so maybe just discrepancies. I could not see a difference in strap either, but it would be a wonderful surprise to be adjustable!! I will not get my hopes up though.


The small edge puzzle has gold hardware though, I really like this! I think it will be good for spring summer


----------



## viewwing

Kkeely30 said:


> Thank you! I’m hoping it ships soon! They probably are still getting through the Sprited Away.
> 
> The website also lists the Angora has gold hardware, so maybe just discrepancies. I could not see a difference in strap either, but it would be a wonderful surprise to be adjustable!! I will not get my hopes up though.


I saw it in store and if I rem correctly it had gold hardware and strap was not adjustable. The leather was stiffer and the bag more structured than the smooth leather ones. I hope you like it when it arrives. Do post pics and your review! So exciting!


----------



## viewwing

atoizzard5 said:


> amazing!!! I hope it’s perfect for you! Please share pics if you can


It’s slouching already! I love it!!!


----------



## atoizzard5

viewwing said:


> It’s slouching already! I love it!!!



Just gorgeous! Thank you for sharing and enjoy your new puzzle!!


----------



## viewwing

atoizzard5 said:


> Just gorgeous! Thank you for sharing and enjoy your new puzzle!!


Do post a pic of yours too! I’d love to see the color.


----------



## despair

So we were at the boutique again (don't ask) and I took a couple of photos of the small puzzle edge but forgot to ask about the strap:





They put quite a lot of stuffing in it but my thought is that it's too structured for a puzzle bag. There's very little pliability and virtually no slouch because the edge design is essentially one big piece of leather versus the multiple panels of a typical puzzle. On the larger sizes it still allows for some slouching but on this size it feels a little more like a cube pouch. The lack of a panel at the top also seemed to make the flap "flare" a bit more as you can see in the pic. We were on the way out of the store when I saw these in the window display so didn't really explore the bag properly and take out the stuffing etc, so actual use of the bag may be slightly different. Hope that helps!


----------



## Greentea

gloomfilter said:


> I just got the new soot sprite mini puzzle and it’s so cute!! But the strap is a bit long and I wish it was adjustable! Has anyone gotten it shortened or any replacement straps for their mini puzzle? Appreciate any tips


Yes look on YouTube for ways to shorten the strap. My god that bag is adorable and my pick from the collaboration!! Congrats


----------



## Greentea

despair said:


> So we were at the boutique again (don't ask) and I took a couple of photos of the small puzzle edge but forgot to ask about the strap:
> View attachment 5294673
> 
> View attachment 5294674
> 
> 
> They put quite a lot of stuffing in it but my thought is that it's too structured for a puzzle bag. There's very little pliability and virtually no slouch because the edge design is essentially one big piece of leather versus the multiple panels of a typical puzzle. On the larger sizes it still allows for some slouching but on this size it feels a little more like a cube pouch. The lack of a panel at the top also seemed to make the flap "flare" a bit more as you can see in the pic. We were on the way out of the store when I saw these in the window display so didn't really explore the bag properly and take out the stuffing etc, so actual use of the bag may be slightly different. Hope that helps!


Also goat can have a stiffer hand at first but will relax. I have this leather in a Balenciaga


----------



## gloomfilter

Greentea said:


> Yes look on YouTube for ways to shorten the strap. My god that bag is adorable and my pick from the collaboration!! Congrats



Thank you so much! It's really is so cute and sparks so much joy!  Yes, I found that video with the knot! but I'm not sure if I like it aesthetically. I'm thinking about getting a scarf or twilly to cover the knot if that's the route I end up going, but also thinking about taking it to get it shortened, or even buying another strap to use instead. I'm not sure if someone has found a perfect replacement strap for their mini puzzle, and if so, would appreciate any advice on this!


----------



## Greentea

gloomfilter said:


> Thank you so much! It's really is so cute and sparks so much joy!  Yes, I found that video with the knot! but I'm not sure if I like it aesthetically. I'm thinking about getting a scarf or twilly to cover the knot if that's the route I end up going, but also thinking about taking it to get it shortened, or even buying another strap to use instead. I'm not sure if someone has found a perfect replacement strap for their mini puzzle, and if so, would appreciate any advice on this!


Etsy has a lot of strap makers


----------



## fsadeli

Has anyone seen the dark blush colour? Would like to see how it looks like IRL


----------



## viewwing

fsadeli said:


> Has anyone seen the dark blush colour? Would like to see how it looks like IRL


I have. It’s like a muted spam color.    I can’t think of how else to explain it. It’s a neutral color to me.


----------



## viewwing

fsadeli said:


> Has anyone seen the dark blush colour? Would like to see how it looks like IRL


Ok here’s my dark blush flamenco. I don’t have a pic of the puzzle in this color but I remember it being slightly lighter due to the way it’s translated on the grained leather.


----------



## fsadeli

viewwing said:


> Ok here’s my dark blush flamenco. I don’t have a pic of the puzzle in this color but I remember it being slightly lighter due to the way it’s translated on the grained leather.


so pretty! I think it's a true mauve colour?


----------



## Greentea

I'm looking at Argyle in the goat and mink, both in the mini


----------



## viewwing

fsadeli said:


> so pretty! I think it's a true mauve colour?


Yes! You could call it that. Mauve like a lipstick.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hello,all, I was wondering if anyone has the puzzle soft? Is it as slouchy and lovely as the original versions? Any pics . TIA








						Puzzle Soft bag in nappa calfskin Warm Desert - LOEWE
					

The Puzzle bag is the debut bag for LOEWE by Creative Director Jonathan Anderson. A cuboid shape and precise cutting technique create Puzzles distinctive geometric lines. This version is in a soft construction with contrast stitching. *Shoulder, crossbody, top handle or clutch carry *Detachable...



					www.loewe.com


----------



## Kkeely30

My puzzle edge finally arrived. It’s a beautiful bag but as other have said rather stiff. The leather is also a little shiny. The strap is not adjustable (I didn’t think it would be, but it does say it is on the website). Sadly, I think I’ll be sending her back to Spain due to stiff and rather shiny leather.


----------



## viewwing

Kkeely30 said:


> My puzzle edge finally arrived. It’s a beautiful bag but as other have said rather stiff. The leather is also a little shiny. The strap is not adjustable (I didn’t think it would be, but it does say it is on the website). Sadly, I think I’ll be sending her back to Spain due to stiff and rather shiny leather.


Too bad you didn’t like it. Maybe look at the classic leather ones? Or soft trained one in sand? They are softer and not shiny.


----------



## Kkeely30

viewwing said:


> Too bad you didn’t like it. Maybe look at the classic leather ones? Or soft trained one in sand? They are softer and not shiny.


Yes, I have a small puzzle in Sand/Mink that I absolutely love!


----------



## Greentea

Hmm I see what you mean about the structure. I think I'll stilck to the calfskin mini. 
I think I'm a Puzzle purist. I don't care for the edge, or soft puzzles or shoulder puzzles for myself. Even though I'm sure they're perfect for others. I love just the original. Mine is so good and just so lovely to use I just want a smaller version.


----------



## Kkeely30

Greentea said:


> Hmm I see what you mean about the structure. I think I'll stilck to the calfskin mini.
> I think I'm a Puzzle purist. I don't care for the edge, or soft puzzles or shoulder puzzles for myself. Even though I'm sure they're perfect for others. I love just the original. Mine is so good and just so lovely to use I just want a smaller version.


Yes, I agree I enjoy the original puzzle. I really loved this Angora color though and hope they will make it in the mini puzzle original style one day.


----------



## Rani

Mini Puzzles in Selfridges London today


----------



## miriam0392

I love the puzzle bag! I am starting my luxury bag collections and I will definitely add a puzzle bag in the small size. Still deciding which colour to get!!!


----------



## viewwing

miriam0392 said:


> Still deciding which colour to get!!!



this is the absolute hardest decision, believe me!


----------



## ajde.adam

miriam0392 said:


> I love the puzzle bag! I am starting my luxury bag collections and I will definitely add a puzzle bag in the small size. Still deciding which colour to get!!!



I bought my only Puzzle preloved and wasn’t even sure about the color at first but members of this forum helped me decide to keep it. Do let us know what colors you’re deciding between, and of course share it with us once you’ve made your purchase


----------



## fsadeli

Anyone has this hobo puzzle? Pros and Cons?


----------



## Greentea

fsadeli said:


> Anyone has this hobo puzzle? Pros and Cons?


I like it but won't be purchasing


----------



## viewwing

fsadeli said:


> Anyone has this hobo puzzle? Pros and Cons?


I’ve seen it at the store. It’s soft and thick leather. It’s also an armpit bag that sticks out too much for me. So it’s quite uncomfortable. Your arm squishes it and the puzzle shape cannot really be seen. Maybe not ideal as shoulder bag. This is just my opinion.


----------



## AbbytheBT

I am in love with this green/oat color combination 
https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/product/loewe-small-puzzle-leather-satchel-bag-14612923.html


----------



## rosewang924

AbbytheBT said:


> I am in love with this green/oat color combination
> https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/product/loewe-small-puzzle-leather-satchel-bag-14612923.html
> 
> View attachment 5311878



This is a nice color combo.


----------



## pamsid

Hi all, I am trying to decide which Puzzle bag to go to for my first Loewe purchase. I know I want the mini size - but can't decide b/w the sand & tan colours in the grained leather. My style is more on the casual side and this wouldn't be my everyday bag. I would like to take it for a day/night out or on vacation as a handheld. Would love your thoughts!


----------



## Minie26

I cant decide between small puzzle in smooth leather tan tan or small puzzle in grained leather light caramel.
i prefer the grained caramel with ghw but now im unsure coz i saw many people prefer the smooth leather instead. please help....


----------



## ajde.adam

Minie26 said:


> I cant decide between small puzzle in smooth leather tan tan or small puzzle in grained leather light caramel.
> i prefer the grained caramel with ghw but now im unsure coz i saw many people prefer the smooth leather instead. please help....



I was contemplating between those two colors at one point and the one I would’ve gone with is the tan with silver hardware. I didn’t like the light caramel because it just has a tad too much of an orange undertone for my liking. I do love it’s gold hardware though.


----------



## sqnsea21

pamsid said:


> Hi all, I am trying to decide which Puzzle bag to go to for my first Loewe purchase. I know I want the mini size - but can't decide b/w the sand & tan colours in the grained leather. My style is more on the casual side and this wouldn't be my everyday bag. I would like to take it for a day/night out or on vacation as a handheld. Would love your thoughts!


I would go for the sand..it seems more versatile to me!


----------



## middaytune

Minie26 said:


> I cant decide between small puzzle in smooth leather tan tan or small puzzle in grained leather light caramel.
> i prefer the grained caramel with ghw but now im unsure coz i saw many people prefer the smooth leather instead. please help....


having seen the caramel up close, caramel caramel caramel. The leather is so nice.


----------



## pamsid

Help pls - Top is mini in white w/ shw & bottom is sand w/ ghw. Let me know your thoughts b/w the two! Def seems like cream is harder to come by & stands out more but not sure if I could keep it clean!!


----------



## Greentea

pamsid said:


> Help pls - Top is mini in white w/ shw & bottom is sand w/ ghw. Let me know your thoughts b/w the two! Def seems like cream is harder to come by & stands out more but not sure if I could keep it clean!!
> 
> View attachment 5327478
> 
> 
> View attachment 5327479


I want to know too. Both of these are on my radar. I keep looking at the blue, too


----------



## viewwing

pamsid said:


> Help pls - Top is mini in white w/ shw & bottom is sand w/ ghw. Let me know your thoughts b/w the two! Def seems like cream is harder to come by & stands out more but not sure if I could keep it clean!!
> 
> View attachment 5327478
> 
> 
> View attachment 5327479


I’d go for the sand...definitely lower maintenance And I’m not sure if the cream one is goat leather?if it is, it’s a stiffer leather. I also prefer gold hardware so it’s a no brainer for me.


----------



## Greentea

viewwing said:


> I’d go for the sand...definitely lower maintenance And I’m not sure if the cream one is goat leather?if it is, it’s a stiffer leather. I also prefer gold hardware so it’s a no brainer for me.


This cream is textured calfskin but there is another in the goat edge version


----------



## dubigrandes

After reading this entire thread I’m even more confused lol. I’m looking at a mini - this will be my first Loewe and I’m looking for something I can wear casually cross body and with a cute summer dress.
I’m trying to decide between black and dark blush. Only thing holding me back from the blush is that I have a medium Marcie (Chloe) in almost the same colour.
Thoughts? Description of “pink like spam” made me unsure haha.


----------



## viewwing

dubigrandes said:


> After reading this entire thread I’m even more confused lol. I’m looking at a mini - this will be my first Loewe and I’m looking for something I can wear casually cross body and with a cute summer dress.
> I’m trying to decide between black and dark blush. Only thing holding me back from the blush is that I have a medium Marcie (Chloe) in almost the same colour.
> Thoughts? Description of “pink like spam” made me unsure haha.


Haha I think it was me who compared the pink to spam. on the puzzle,the dark blush is slightly lighter than on the flamenco. I have pics of the dark blush puzzle in this thread.





						February 2022 Purchases
					

Couldn’t get her outta my head since the first time I laid eyes on her. Now she’s mine!  Ooh, I looove this color! Congrats!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## dubigrandes

viewwing said:


> Haha I think it was me who compared the pink to spam. on the puzzle,the dark blush is slightly lighter than on the flamenco. I have pics of the dark blush puzzle in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> February 2022 Purchases
> 
> 
> Couldn’t get her outta my head since the first time I laid eyes on her. Now she’s mine!  Ooh, I looove this color! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thanks! I’m struggling with colour choice. I think the black is out because I find it really plain with the silver hardware.
Any thoughts on the black/angora colourblocked version?



			https://www.nordstrom.ca/s/loewe-mini-puzzle-colorblock-leather-bag/6292433
		


It looks quite blue to me but I believe it is blue, black, and creamy white.


----------



## Greentea

dubigrandes said:


> Thanks! I’m struggling with colour choice. I think the black is out because I find it really plain with the silver hardware.
> Any thoughts on the black/angora colourblocked version?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.ca/s/loewe-mini-puzzle-colorblock-leather-bag/6292433
> 
> 
> 
> It looks quite blue to me but I believe it is blue, black, and creamy white.


I will never personally buy a bi or tricolored bag because it’s just not my vibe but I do think that’s one of the better combos. I have the black and silver because I wanted something understated that would work in many scenarios (it works with dresser outfits than a tan does) and the smooth leather elevates it in this shade.


----------



## dubigrandes

Greentea said:


> I will never personally buy a bi or tricolored bag because it’s just not my vibe but I do think that’s one of the better combos. I have the black and silver because I wanted something understated that would work in many scenarios (it works with dresser outfits than a tan does) and the smooth leather elevates it in this shade.


Thanks for your input! I have hardly seen anyone with black - do you have any pics? I agree re the tan. I'd love to have one (as well!) but I'm specifically looking for one that I can wear both casually and slightly dressier (like going out for a nice dinner with a nice outfit dressier...).


----------



## viewwing

dubigrandes said:


> Thanks for your input! I have hardly seen anyone with black - do you have any pics? I agree re the tan. I'd love to have one (as well!) but I'm specifically looking for one that I can wear both casually and slightly dressier (like going out for a nice dinner with a nice outfit dressier...).


I kinda agree with @Greentea with the black choice. Tricolor will be harder to match and definitely more sporty n casual. I think black mini is really cute although you can’t really see the puzzle details as clearly but it’ll go with more formal outfits. If I’m in your position, I’d get the dark blush. It will go with casual summer dresses as well as shorts n tees. I’ll remove the strap n carry it by hand for More formal events.


----------



## Greentea

I have the small which has the added detail of the back zipper but I’m obsessed with her


----------



## Quelbelle

Greentea said:


> I will never personally buy a bi or tricolored bag because it’s just not my vibe but I do think that’s one of the better combos. I have the black and silver because I wanted something understated that would work in many scenarios (it works with dresser outfits than a tan does) and the smooth leather elevates it in this shade.


100% agree with you on the black puzzle; I'm probably biased because I have the same bag. It's a rich, deep black that cannot be captured in photos for the beauty that it is in person! The soft sheen is like nothing I've seen on a bag. Just looks incredibly luxurious.

I'm crazy about my tan medium and still think it's the most gorgeous thing... but I've been so surprised to discover that this little black bag has every bit as much appeal. I literally could not pick one over the other which is why I have both.


----------



## Greentea

Quelbelle said:


> 100% agree with you on the black puzzle; I'm probably biased because I have the same bag. It's a rich, deep black that cannot be captured in photos for the beauty that it is in person! The soft sheen is like nothing I've seen on a bag. Just looks incredibly luxurious.
> 
> I'm crazy about my tan medium and still think it's the most gorgeous thing... but I've been so surprised to discover that this little black bag has every bit as much appeal. I literally could not pick one over the other which is why I have both.


THIS


----------



## atrackbrown

I'm also trying to decide between the mini and small puzzles.  I'm 5'3" and have started trending towards smaller bags, but I still want something big enough to hold essentials. I purchased the Chloé Kiss last year, and while I love the design, it's just too small. 

I'm also not looking for anything in tan or beige; I love color, so I'm torn between the Jungle Green mini and the Red Orange small. 

Does anyone have input on the capacities of both bags?


----------



## viewwing

atrackbrown said:


> I'm also trying to decide between the mini and small puzzles.  I'm 5'3" and have started trending towards smaller bags, but I still want something big enough to hold essentials. I purchased the Chloé Kiss last year, and while I love the design, it's just too small.
> 
> I'm also not looking for anything in tan or beige; I love color, so I'm torn between the Jungle Green mini and the Red Orange small.
> 
> Does anyone have input on the capacities of both bags?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336063
> View attachment 5336064


The mini is strictly for essentials. Small wallet or card case, key holder, hand sanitizer, car keys and phone with one lipstick is about max. Small puzzle holds much more.


----------



## despair

The sizing between the mini and small is quite a big jump honestly. Agree that the mini is purely an essentials only bag whereas the small leans closer to being like a speedy when it comes to storage. I very often have quite a bit more space in my small puzzle after loading out the essentials, and it can even accommodate a small umbrella or water flask/bottle. This would not be possible with the mini.


----------



## Greentea

atrackbrown said:


> I'm also trying to decide between the mini and small puzzles.  I'm 5'3" and have started trending towards smaller bags, but I still want something big enough to hold essentials. I purchased the Chloé Kiss last year, and while I love the design, it's just too small.
> 
> I'm also not looking for anything in tan or beige; I love color, so I'm torn between the Jungle Green mini and the Red Orange small.
> 
> Does anyone have input on the capacities of both bags?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336063
> View attachment 5336064


The jungle green is amazing


----------



## despair

https://www.farfetch.com/style-guide/how-to/loewe-puzzle-bag-size-guide-and-review/ this may help but the photos don't necessarily reflect 100% the load the small and medium puzzles can take - for example I disagree that the small puzzle can take an iPad pro 11" - it probably can but it will take quite a bit of squeezing and finagling. I'd say it definitely fits an iPad mini with ease.


----------



## atrackbrown

Thanks, everyone.  I think I'll go with the small, though I wish there were a size between the two and that the small came in the fun mini colors.


----------



## fettfleck

despair said:


> https://www.farfetch.com/style-guide/how-to/loewe-puzzle-bag-size-guide-and-review/ this may help but the photos don't necessarily reflect 100% the load the small and medium puzzles can take - for example I disagree that the small puzzle can take an iPad pro 11" - it probably can but it will take quite a bit of squeezing and finagling. I'd say it definitely fits an iPad mini with ease.



I agree, iPad 11 Pro definetely does not go into a small puzzle. That is my iPad 11 Pro and the opening of the small puzzle.


----------



## atoizzard5

New puzzle style from the recent FW 2022 show!


----------



## Greentea

Wow!!! I want a chain strap for mine! I hope they sell them separately


----------



## Greentea

Thick strap too


----------



## fettfleck

Uhhh, love the pink!


----------



## viewwing

Loewe is soooo good at creating straps I want!


----------



## despair

That strap is so pretty!!!!


----------



## Greentea

Hmmm will these be in mini too because I will have to rethink my life choices


----------



## xmochi80s

I was debating on the mini in sand or dark blush. Can’t decided on which one to get.


----------



## Greentea

xmochi80s said:


> I was debating on the mini in sand or dark blush. Can’t decided on which one to get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5345492
> View attachment 5345493


I vote sand but I’m not the biggest pink girl


----------



## Addy

xmochi80s said:


> I was debating on the mini in sand or dark blush. Can’t decided on which one to get.



The Dark Blush is lovely, nice and soft, and I don't normally like pink!


----------



## rosewang924

xmochi80s said:


> I was debating on the mini in sand or dark blush. Can’t decided on which one to get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5345492
> View attachment 5345493



Pink, but I love pink.


----------



## katawaredoki

Addy said:


> The Dark Blush is lovely, nice and soft, and I don't normally like pink!



Agree! That dark blush is gorgeous.


----------



## hijulisa

xmochi80s said:


> I was debating on the mini in sand or dark blush. Can’t decided on which one to get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5345492
> View attachment 5345493



i was debating between the two and ultimately went for the sand color. The blush was beautiful but at the end of the day I’m more of a neutrals person. Here’s a side by side comparison of the two.


----------



## xmochi80s

hijulisa said:


> i was debating between the two and ultimately went for the sand color. The blush was beautiful but at the end of the day I’m more of a neutrals person. Here’s a side by side comparison of the two.
> View attachment 5346883


Wow I love both of them on you. I was leaning towards sand too. It does looks more


hijulisa said:


> i was debating between the two and ultimately went for the sand color. The blush was beautiful but at the end of the day I’m more of a neutrals person. Here’s a side by side comparison of the two.
> View attachment 5346883


thank you, I think I’ll go with the sand too.


----------



## 880

hijulisa said:


> i was debating between the two and ultimately went for the sand color. The blush was beautiful but at the end of the day I’m more of a neutrals person. Here’s a side by side comparison of the two.
> View attachment 5346883


Sand is perfect on you! Love this


----------



## xmochi80s

fsadeli said:


> would love to see the white mini puzzle edge! Anyone can show me any pics? The Stores that carries Loewe products here is not up to date, they dont even have any Spirited Away collab which is a bummer. Interested hetting the white mini puzzle edge!


I ordered the mini edge in white and had to return it. The goat leather seems more stiff than the calf leather and it didn’t have that natural slouch to the bag.


----------



## Greentea

xmochi80s said:


> I ordered the mini edge in white and had to return it. The goat leather seems more stiff than the calf leather and it didn’t have that natural slouch to the bag.


Goat will relax over time but it will be like this for a bit. I love it because it’s so durable. I would kill for a goat Goya


----------



## Quelbelle

hijulisa said:


> i was debating between the two and ultimately went for the sand color. The blush was beautiful but at the end of the day I’m more of a neutrals person. Here’s a side by side comparison of the two.
> View attachment 5346883


Both are lovely. I was leaning toward the blush bag in reply to your earlier post, but seeing this photo makes an easy vote for sand. So pretty.


----------



## hijulisa

Quelbelle said:


> Both are lovely. I was leaning toward the blush bag in reply to your earlier post, but seeing this photo makes an easy vote for sand. So pretty.


Thank you!! the sand is really versatile neutral and such a chameleon. photographs a bit lighter than it is in person.


----------



## jblended

hijulisa said:


> i was debating between the two and ultimately went for the sand color. The blush was beautiful but at the end of the day I’m more of a neutrals person. Here’s a side by side comparison of the two.


Great choice in the Sand, but I also want to say your entire look is great! Chic but still comfortable! I would totally steal your outfit if I could!


----------



## hijulisa

jblended said:


> Great choice in the Sand, but I also want to say your entire look is great! Chic but still comfortable! I would totally steal your outfit if I could!



Thank you!!


----------



## pinkrose398

Guys, I honestly feel like my relationship with the Puzzle bag is cursed. I originally bought a preloved one that turned out to be fake (thankfully I got my money back from Paypal), then I tried to place two orders on Neiman Marcus, both of which were canceled because the bag went on backorder with no estimated delivery date, then I placed an order on 24S for it but they sent me the large one instead of the medium.

At this point, do I even still want the bag?? It's been beyond annoying.

Updated to add: This was the listing from 24S that I ordered. There was a 20% off code last week that I used and worked on this bag. At first I was skeptical because the listing says large puzzle bag, but the dimensions were for the medium. I did a live chat to confirm which size and they confirmed it was the medium, and then today it arrived and it was large...


----------



## fettfleck

pinkrose398 said:


> Guys, I honestly feel like my relationship with the Puzzle bag is cursed. I originally bought a preloved one that turned out to be fake (thankfully I got my money back from Paypal), then I tried to place two orders on Neiman Marcus, both of which were canceled because the bag went on backorder with no estimated delivery date, then I placed an order on 24S for it but they sent me the large one instead of the medium.
> 
> At this point, do I even still want the bag?? It's been beyond annoying.
> 
> Updated to add: This was the listing from 24S that I ordered. There was a 20% off code last week that I used and worked on this bag. At first I was skeptical because the listing says large puzzle bag, but the dimensions were for the medium. I did a live chat to confirm which size and they confirmed it was the medium, and then today it arrived and it was large...



Wow, is it really as huge as on the stock photo…? So sorry, that really is an unnerving experience. I would probably still go for it, if I love that bag. If it happens, it will be a very special on…!


----------



## Greentea

pinkrose398 said:


> Guys, I honestly feel like my relationship with the Puzzle bag is cursed. I originally bought a preloved one that turned out to be fake (thankfully I got my money back from Paypal), then I tried to place two orders on Neiman Marcus, both of which were canceled because the bag went on backorder with no estimated delivery date, then I placed an order on 24S for it but they sent me the large one instead of the medium.
> 
> At this point, do I even still want the bag?? It's been beyond annoying.
> 
> Updated to add: This was the listing from 24S that I ordered. There was a 20% off code last week that I used and worked on this bag. At first I was skeptical because the listing says large puzzle bag, but the dimensions were for the medium. I did a live chat to confirm which size and they confirmed it was the medium, and then today it arrived and it was large...


Wow, this is so frustrating. I really think you need to find and try out either a small or medium that's perfect in color/hw and then decide. I can't tell you how much a love mine. it's my favorite by far and I want more and more.


----------



## Emma1420

Can anyone share when Loewe typically releases the next seasons colors?  I think I’d like a seasonal color (i have too many tan and black bags as it is), but I’m finding I’m either underwhelmed with what is available or the colors I like are out of stock. So I’m wondering if perhaps I’m just looking at the wrong time of the year?

i wish the small puzzle was available in the ash gray that the hobo bag is available in.  The hobo colors are so pretty,


----------



## pinkrose398

fettfleck said:


> Wow, is it really as huge as on the stock photo…? So sorry, that really is an unnerving experience. I would probably still go for it, if I love that bag. If it happens, it will be a very special on…!



Yes it's huge!! I thought the stock photo was wrong. I've tried the bag on in the medium and I really like that size. The leather is so beautiful and soft to the touch, so I love the bag, but just the ordering process has been extremely annoying.


----------



## bolobao

pinkrose398 said:


> Guys, I honestly feel like my relationship with the Puzzle bag is cursed. I originally bought a preloved one that turned out to be fake (thankfully I got my money back from Paypal), then I tried to place two orders on Neiman Marcus, both of which were canceled because the bag went on backorder with no estimated delivery date, then I placed an order on 24S for it but they sent me the large one instead of the medium.
> 
> At this point, do I even still want the bag?? It's been beyond annoying.
> 
> Updated to add: This was the listing from 24S that I ordered. There was a 20% off code last week that I used and worked on this bag. At first I was skeptical because the listing says large puzzle bag, but the dimensions were for the medium. I did a live chat to confirm which size and they confirmed it was the medium, and then today it arrived and it was large...


My Neiman Marcus backordered puzzle bag also got cancelled  After close to a 2 month wait... nooo...


----------



## pinkrose398

bolobao said:


> My Neiman Marcus backordered puzzle bag also got cancelled  After close to a 2 month wait... nooo...


Oh no! That sucks, I'm so sorry. When did you order it? That's so frustrating.


----------



## bolobao

pinkrose398 said:


> Oh no! That sucks, I'm so sorry. When did you order it? That's so frustrating.


I ordered mid-January. Hopefully we'll have better luck soon!


----------



## Greentea

Emma1420 said:


> Can anyone share when Loewe typically releases the next seasons colors?  I think I’d like a seasonal color (i have too many tan and black bags as it is), but I’m finding I’m either underwhelmed with what is available or the colors I like are out of stock. So I’m wondering if perhaps I’m just looking at the wrong time of the year?
> 
> i wish the small puzzle was available in the ash gray that the hobo bag is available in.  The hobo colors are so pretty,


I want to say sept and Feb? This is what memory is telling me


----------



## apspt

Hi everyone! I just bought a new Puzzle bag with palladium hardware. I noticed that the hardware scratches and dents pretty easily. Just wanted to ask if this is expected? This is my first bag with palladium hardware. Thanks!


----------



## despair

apspt said:


> Hi everyone! I just bought a new Puzzle bag with palladium hardware. I noticed that the hardware scratches and dents pretty easily. Just wanted to ask if this is expected? This is my first bag with palladium hardware. Thanks!


I think scratches are unavoidable, but I have not seen any dents on any of my Loewe hardware. Would you be able to share pics?


----------



## Greentea

apspt said:


> Hi everyone! I just bought a new Puzzle bag with palladium hardware. I noticed that the hardware scratches and dents pretty easily. Just wanted to ask if this is expected? This is my first bag with palladium hardware. Thanks!


Hmmm I have the palladium and have used my bag extensively for more than a year and the hw looks good as new


----------



## ManyMoons

Greentea said:


> Hmmm I have the palladium and have used my bag extensively for more than a year and the hw looks good as new


Same here. A year old/ used all the time black with palladium.. brand new looking hardware.


----------



## despair

Yes all my Loewe bags with hardware have held up really well. I almost want to ask where you purchased the puzzle from, because dented hardware doesn't sound to be quite legit...


----------



## apspt

Greentea said:


> Hmmm I have the palladium and have used my bag extensively for more than a year and the hw looks good as new






ManyMoons said:


> Same here. A year old/ used all the time black with palladium.. brand new looking hardware.






despair said:


> Yes all my Loewe bags with hardware have held up really well. I almost want to ask where you purchased the puzzle from, because dented hardware doesn't sound to be quite legit...



Hi all, thanks for your replies! I bought my puzzle from the Loewe store last month. I’ve attached an image here. There’s a small dent in the left picture and scratches in the right picture. Would you suggest that I reach out to Loewe customer service?


----------



## ManyMoons

apspt said:


> Hi all, thanks for your replies! I bought my puzzle from the Loewe store last month. I’ve attached an image here. There’s a small dent in the left picture and scratches in the right picture. Would you suggest that I reach out to Loewe customer service?
> 
> View attachment 5362212


It looks the hardware was banged pretty well ( dropped ) which resulted in the little chip/dent. It can happen but it wasn’t LOEWE who caused it. Whoever wears this bag did that to the hardware. I think our perception of “ hardware is easily scratched “ is unique to our own subjective perceptions. My 1.5 year old black palladium puzzle slipped off my shoulder twice while i was chasing my toddler at the zoo. One fall on the concrete resulted in the very similar tiny ding like yours. But I caused that wear. I don’t feel like Loewe owes me anything on that. I also strongly believe my Chanels, for example, would have been dead (scratched or chipped a lot worse). That tiny ding never rusted or continued any deterioration months after. That is a testimony of the solid quality palladium hardware LOEWE put it unlike current “cheaper” LV handbags ( bags like discontinued Vivienne or Capuccines have higher quality hardware ) or all of the Chanel handbags.


----------



## lalame

How has the wear and tear on everyone's puzzle been? I just got a mini puzzle in the classic tan color/leather and wondering whether it will be fragile... the leather is suuuuuuper soft. Even with a new bag, I see some marks on it that are fine since they're small but make me scared about long-term wear. See example below. And fyi Neiman Marcus gave me $100 off for the wear which is why I'm OK overlooking it.


----------



## pinkrose398

Has anyone heard anything about a price increase? The medium puzzle tan is on FWRD for $3,150 USD right now but I'm not sure if that's a glitch. It was still $2,990 last night, which is thankfully when I ordered (5th times a charm? wish me luck).


----------



## Greentea

lalame said:


> How has the wear and tear on everyone's puzzle been? I just got a mini puzzle in the classic tan color/leather and wondering whether it will be fragile... the leather is suuuuuuper soft. Even with a new bag, I see some marks on it that are fine since they're small but make me scared about long-term wear. See example below. And fyi Neiman Marcus gave me $100 off for the wear which is why I'm OK overlooking it.
> 
> View attachment 5363220


The bag will patina and scuffs that don't rub out will blend in. I have the black smooth and finding that to be true. It gets a nice sheen


----------



## Greentea

pinkrose398 said:


> Has anyone heard anything about a price increase? The medium puzzle tan is on FWRD for $3,150 USD right now but I'm not sure if that's a glitch. It was still $2,990 last night, which is thankfully when I ordered (5th times a charm? wish me luck).
> 
> View attachment 5363240


IDK what FWRD is doing because they are all 2990 on the Loewe site. They recently increased all puzzles but I'm not sure of any more impending increases.


----------



## pinkrose398

Greentea said:


> IDK what FWRD is doing because they are all 2990 on the Loewe site. They recently increased all puzzles but I'm not sure of any more impending increases.


Oh when was the price increase? I’ve been looking at the prices since December and I don’t remember seeing an increase. What was it before?


----------



## Greentea

pinkrose398 said:


> Oh when was the price increase? I’ve been looking at the prices since December and I don’t remember seeing an increase. What was it before?


All the puzzles went up a bit a few months ago. The mini used to be 1850 now it's 1950


----------



## viewwing

Another price increase coming soon!


----------



## pinkrose398

viewwing said:


> Another price increase coming soon!


whattt?? what's the source of this info? I feel like there hasn't been a lot of stock available recently, so it's unfortunate that they're planning a price increase at this time


----------



## viewwing

pinkrose398 said:


> whattt?? what's the source of this info? I feel like there hasn't been a lot of stock available recently, so it's unfortunate that they're planning a price increase at this time


Most brands increase prices twice a year. The next one should be soon.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

viewwing said:


> Another price increase coming soon!



When was the previous one? 

The tan medium puzzle (smooth leather) I bought in October still costs the same 2.350€ today. I'm based in Europe, maybe there was none here recently.


----------



## 880

pinkrose398 said:


> Guys, I honestly feel like my relationship with the Puzzle bag is cursed. I originally bought a preloved one that turned out to be fake (thankfully I got my money back from Paypal), then I tried to place two orders on Neiman Marcus, both of which were canceled because the bag went on backorder with no estimated delivery date, then I placed an order on 24S for it but they sent me the large one instead of the medium.
> 
> At this point, do I even still want the bag?? It's been beyond annoying.
> 
> Updated to add: This was the listing from 24S that I ordered. There was a 20% off code last week that I used and worked on this bag. At first I was skeptical because the listing says large puzzle bag, but the dimensions were for the medium. I did a live chat to confirm which size and they confirmed it was the medium, and then today it arrived and it was large...


So sorry this happened to you. I would still try to find one. My mini is one of my favorite bags and holds a ton of stuff


----------



## 880

apspt said:


> Hi everyone! I just bought a new Puzzle bag with palladium hardware. I noticed that the hardware scratches and dents pretty easily. Just wanted to ask if this is expected? This is my first bag with palladium hardware. Thanks!


That’s terrible! 
i mistreat mine by traveling with it
No dents or scratches


----------



## marvelyngarasi

In the U.S. the price increase per my SA will be April 01, 2022.


----------



## sqnsea21

marvelyngarasi said:


> In the U.S. the price increase per my SA will be April 01, 2022.


Any word on what the new pricing will be?


----------



## ajde.adam

sqnsea21 said:


> Any word on what the new pricing will be?



I actually looked on the website a few hours ago and already see the price increase. The small puzzle bag I’ve been eyeing in tan has gone from 2650 to 2850, so that’s a 200 increase. I also could’ve sworn that the mini puzzles were around 1900 and they now start at 2100, so another 200 increase. Pretty sure the price went up too for the puzzle bumbag so I’m thinking the Puzzle line definitely saw a lot of the increases.

I guess my Loewe collection will stay at just 3 bags for now, HAHA.


----------



## despair

The PI for APAC/Singapore is apparently in a couple of weeks and we were told the puzzle edge in large (which my partner was eyeing) would be going up by S$200 from $5,150.


----------



## Greentea

The mini edge did not go up and neither did the nano


----------



## pinkrose398

ajde.adam said:


> I actually looked on the website a few hours ago and already see the price increase. The small puzzle bag I’ve been eyeing in tan has gone from 2650 to 2850, so that’s a 200 increase. I also could’ve sworn that the mini puzzles were around 1900 and they now start at 2100, so another 200 increase. Pretty sure the price went up too for the puzzle bumbag so I’m thinking the Puzzle line definitely saw a lot of the increases.
> 
> I guess my Loewe collection will stay at just 3 bags for now, HAHA.



It looks like the medium tan is $3,150 now, which was the price that FWRD had last week. Damn


----------



## earthygirl

ajde.adam said:


> I actually looked on the website a few hours ago and already see the price increase. The small puzzle bag I’ve been eyeing in tan has gone from 2650 to 2850, so that’s a 200 increase. I also could’ve sworn that the mini puzzles were around 1900 and they now start at 2100, so another 200 increase. Pretty sure the price went up too for the puzzle bumbag so I’m thinking the Puzzle line definitely saw a lot of the increases.
> 
> I guess my Loewe collection will stay at just 3 bags for now, HAHA.


Thank you for posting this! I just panic bought another small puzzle in black from bergdorf goodman at a discount!!! Hopefully, this will help someone else looking to purchase a puzzle bag.

The price of the small puzzle bag is still $2600 on BG’s website. If you sign up with a NEW email, they send you a 15% off promo code almost immediately. (I had previously purchased another puzzle bag from BG so I just used my husband’s email.)  I also went through Rakuten.com which currently is offering 10% cash back.  (If you do this remember to enter the same email address as your rakuten account when checking out...so that you can get the cash back) I paid $2392 and will get $260 cash back from rakuten. It’s not the best price I’ve gotten for a puzzle but with the impending price increase, I’m happy.

i forgot to add that shipping to US and also returns are free so if you change your mind, no biggie


----------



## earthygirl

lalame said:


> How has the wear and tear on everyone's puzzle been? I just got a mini puzzle in the classic tan color/leather and wondering whether it will be fragile... the leather is suuuuuuper soft. Even with a new bag, I see some marks on it that are fine since they're small but make me scared about long-term wear. See example below. And fyi Neiman Marcus gave me $100 off for the wear which is why I'm OK overlooking it.
> 
> View attachment 5363220


Try using a leather conditioner or lotion. Those faint marks will probably go away. When my son was a baby he scratched my puzzle, a little leather lotion did the trick


----------



## pinkrose398

earthygirl said:


> Thank you for posting this! I just panic bought another small puzzle in black from bergdorf goodman at a discount!!! Hopefully, this will help someone else looking to purchase a puzzle bag.
> 
> The price of the small puzzle bag is still $2600 on BG’s website. If you sign up with a NEW email, they send you a 15% off promo code almost immediately. (I had previously purchased another puzzle bag from BG so I just used my husband’s email.)  I also went through Rakuten.com which currently is offering 10% cash back.  (If you do this remember to enter the same email address as your rakuten account when checking out...so that you can get the cash back) I paid $2392 and will get $260 cash back from rakuten. It’s not the best price I’ve gotten for a puzzle but with the impending price increase, I’m happy.
> 
> i forgot to add that shipping to US and also returns are free so if you change your mind, no biggie


That's such a good price!

I tried to order the medium tan from NM twice with the same promo (15% off + 10% cashback) but they canceled my order both times because the bag is on backorder with no estimated date of arrival.


----------



## lalame

Well I had decided to return my Mini Puzzle but now that the price has increased it feels so wrong to let it go. :/ I got the 15% off at Neimans, plus 10% Rakuten, and Neiman gave me $100 to compensate for some of the wear... I'll probably never find it at this price again.

ETA: Neiman's still has the mini puzzles at the old $1950 price fyi.


----------



## chicsylvie

For the more experienced shoppers, is it likely that small or mini Puzzle in dark blush will go on sale?


----------



## lalame

chicsylvie said:


> For the more experienced shoppers, is it likely that small or mini Puzzle in dark blush will go on sale?



Saks had a pink mini puzzle on sale for $1200 or so just a few months ago. I think it's possible to find seasonal colors on sale but hard to predict.


----------



## Greentea

chicsylvie said:


> For the more experienced shoppers, is it likely that small or mini Puzzle in dark blush will go on sale?


I am thinking no. It’s a hot color and I usually see the multi color versions go on sale


----------



## Toto23

Hi! I’m looking to purchase either a small puzzle edge in warm dessert or a small puzzle in warm dessert and oat(?) - see pics; and I couldn’t decide which one…. Views appreciated!


----------



## Quelbelle

earthygirl said:


> Thank you for posting this! I just panic bought another small puzzle in black from bergdorf goodman at a discount!!! Hopefully, this will help someone else looking to purchase a puzzle bag.
> 
> The price of the small puzzle bag is still $2600 on BG’s website. If you sign up with a NEW email, they send you a 15% off promo code almost immediately. (I had previously purchased another puzzle bag from BG so I just used my husband’s email.)  I also went through Rakuten.com which currently is offering 10% cash back.  (If you do this remember to enter the same email address as your rakuten account when checking out...so that you can get the cash back) I paid $2392 and will get $260 cash back from rakuten. It’s not the best price I’ve gotten for a puzzle but with the impending price increase, I’m happy.
> 
> i forgot to add that shipping to US and also returns are free so if you change your mind, no biggie


Oh, you made such a good choice! I’m a bit sleepy now so the right words escape me to describe just how perfect that bag is!

I was initially put off imagining a black puzzle. I thought some of the beauty of the design would be lost. I couldn’t have been more wrong. It’s perfection, and I am every bit as crazy about it as I am about my tan medium.

Soft, sleek, smooth, subtle sheen…

Come back after it arrives and tell us how much you love it.


----------



## earthygirl

pinkrose398 said:


> That's such a good price!
> 
> I tried to order the medium tan from NM twice with the same promo (15% off + 10% cashback) but they canceled my order both times because the bag is on backorder with no estimated date of arrival.


Try BG If they have the specific bag you want. Shipping and returns are free. Good luck!


----------



## earthygirl

Quelbelle said:


> Oh, you made such a good choice! I’m a bit sleepy now so the right words escape me to describe just how perfect that bag is!
> 
> I was initially put off imagining a black puzzle. I thought some of the beauty of the design would be lost. I couldn’t have been more wrong. It’s perfection, and I am every bit as crazy about it as I am about my tan medium.
> 
> Soft, sleek, smooth, subtle sheen…
> 
> Come back after it arrives and tell us how much you love it.


I felt the same way you did about the puzzle in black also.  I’ve actually owned and sold the puzzle in stone blue and tan and purchased the warm desert combo last year. I miss the tan because it goes with literally everything, but the warm desert has varying brown tones which kind of “lift“ my solid color, plain outfits.  Purchasing another brown puzzle would be redundant and the black just looks so sleek with the smooth leather and palladium hardware. I’m excited to get it! The puzzle is my most practical and carefree bag!  I’ll share pics of both puzzles once my new baby arrives!


----------



## Greentea

earthygirl said:


> I felt the same way you did about the puzzle in black also.  I’ve actually owned and sold the puzzle in stone blue and tan and purchased the warm desert combo last year. I miss the tan because it goes with literally everything, but the warm desert has varying brown tones which kind of “lift“ my solid color, plain outfits.  Purchasing another brown puzzle would be redundant and the black just looks so sleek with the smooth leather and palladium hardware. I’m excited to get it! The puzzle is my most practical and carefree bag!  I’ll share pics of both puzzles once my new baby arrives!


Yes, I have it too and the puzzle pieces are really not the part of the bag I love the most, so I don't care if they blend in. My favorite part is the comfy handle and the slouch! And how easy it is to get in and out of too. The best bag. I want a mini in warm desert, I think


----------



## dubigrandes

I just recently picked up the mini in Dark Blush and I'm obsessed. It is my first Loewe and I can't get over how stunning it is. I also love how light it is - almost feels like nothing when I have it on!

Thanks for everyone posting their suggestions and reviews - certainly helped with my purchase!


----------



## Rani

I have just purchased a small, black Puzzle after researching here and watching YouTube reviews. Can’t wait for it to arrive. I would also love to buy a mini in sand or blush, maybe in the future.


----------



## Greentea

Rani said:


> I have just purchased a small, black Puzzle after researching here and watching YouTube reviews. Can’t wait for it to arrive. I would also love to buy a mini in sand or blush, maybe in the future.


Same as me!


----------



## balthus

Contemplating dipping my toe in the puzzle bag waters but really turn between mini and small with the $-k price difference. Would do black or the caramel tan.  I like options of how you can use the bag but mostly crossbody. Looking for alternative to Hermes Evelyn that’s not too heavy.  Like the price and look of mini but worry I will be too limited on what fits. Thanks for insights.


----------



## Addy

dubigrandes said:


> I just recently picked up the mini in Dark Blush and I'm obsessed. It is my first Loewe and I can't get over how stunning it is. I also love how light it is - almost feels like nothing when I have it on!
> 
> Thanks for everyone posting their suggestions and reviews - certainly helped with my purchase!


Congrats! Please post pics!


----------



## Addy

balthus said:


> Contemplating dipping my toe in the puzzle bag waters but really turn between mini and small with the $-k price difference. Would do black or the caramel tan.  I like options of how you can use the bag but mostly crossbody. Looking for alternative to Hermes Evelyn that’s not too heavy.  Like the price and look of mini but worry I will be too limited on what fits. Thanks for insights.


I'll post some capacity comparison pics shortly. But my advice is to always buy one of each size.


----------



## balthus

Wow such a big difference between the mini and small - like someone said said I wish there was a size in between the 2!


----------



## WingNut

I should not have come onto this thread. I should not have come onto this thread. I should not.....

*this might just be the under-the-radar bag I've been looking for*


----------



## balthus

WingNut said:


> I should not have come onto this thread. I should not have come onto this thread. I should not.....
> 
> *this might just be the under-the-radar bag I've been looking for*


I know what you mean!


----------



## balthus

balthus said:


> Wow such a big difference between the mini and small - like someone said said I wish there was a size in between the 2!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5371415


I could not pick between the 2.  The mini was way too small for me even just for running errands.  Once I put my sunglass case and phone (iPhone 12 max pr0) it was full.  But I also felt the small was too large for my running errands and too bulky.  I also felt the straps were too narrow for comfortable crossbody use.  If I bought the small I would have looked for a wider canvas strap,  They are beautiful, understated elegant bags and so well made but I knew they'd likely sit in my closet justify and maybe if I snag one on sale something I will be tempted.  Oh well.  I tried but not meant for me.


----------



## Gringach

Hello everyone!
I would like to buy my first Loewe bag and it will be the Puzzle 
I am debating between the Tan and the Black, knowing that I will carry this bag in winter as well. And we have long winters in Switzerland!
Do you think the Tan one could handle bad weather? Like rain or snow from time to time? Or am I safer with the black version? 
I think Tan is a more appropriate color for an all season bag but I am afraid it will mark easily.. 
By the way, the ones I am looking for are in the calf leather with Loewe sign embossed in white.
Thanks very much for your opinion!


----------



## despair

balthus said:


> I could not pick between the 2.  The mini was way too small for me even just for running errands.  Once I put my sunglass case and phone (iPhone 12 max pr0) it was full.  But I also felt the small was too large for my running errands and too bulky.  I also felt the straps were too narrow for comfortable crossbody use.  If I bought the small I would have looked for a wider canvas strap,  They are beautiful, understated elegant bags and so well made but I knew they'd likely sit in my closet justify and maybe if I snag one on sale something I will be tempted.  Oh well.  I tried but not meant for me.


While it's definitely down to individual preferences, I can safely say that the narrow strap on the small puzzles are really fine for crossbody use. I exclusively use my small puzzle as a crossbody and even when almost fully loaded (including a water flask) the bag has never felt uncomfortable crossbody. It does hold a lot more than the mini and may not be suited for a quick errand run though - I've regularly used the small puzzle for all-day use on a weekend.


----------



## earthygirl

I used to own the tan puzzle and carried it without worry. The smooth leather is very durable. I even got caught in the rain a few times and just wiped the water droplets off. No issues.  It also is a dark enough color so I never had any color transfer. I agree that the tan is the perfect color for an all season bag...looks great with pretty much any wardrobe.  I sold the tan when I decided to buy a tri color puzzle (warm desert).  I just ordered the black and while the puzzle lines will be less visible, I think it’s a very sleek looking/edgy combo with the smooth black leather and palladium hardware.  I found that hardware was less obvious/noticeable on the tan bag. I would wear gold or white gold jewelry with it.  I think when styling the black I will likely stick to white gold jewelry.  If 8 could only choose between the tan and the black, I’d get the tan!  Hope this helps!




Gringach said:


> Hello everyone!
> I would like to buy my first Loewe bag and it will be the Puzzle
> I am debating between the Tan and the Black, knowing that I will carry this bag in winter as well. And we have long winters in Switzerland!
> Do you think the Tan one could handle bad weather? Like rain or snow from time to time? Or am I safer with the black version?
> I think Tan is a more appropriate color for an all season bag but I am afraid it will mark easily..
> By the way, the ones I am looking for are in the calf leather with Loewe sign embossed in white.
> Thanks very much for your opinion!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Gringach said:


> Hello everyone!
> I would like to buy my first Loewe bag and it will be the Puzzle
> I am debating between the Tan and the Black, knowing that I will carry this bag in winter as well. And we have long winters in Switzerland!
> Do you think the Tan one could handle bad weather? Like rain or snow from time to time? Or am I safer with the black version?
> I think Tan is a more appropriate color for an all season bag but I am afraid it will mark easily..
> By the way, the ones I am looking for are in the calf leather with Loewe sign embossed in white.
> Thanks very much for your opinion!



I would recommend the Tan. Have had mine for half a year now and I used it in light rain occasionally. More heavy rain led to visible stains forming when wet (kind of greenish), but they totally disappeared after I got home and the bag dried.

I wouldn't worry too much about it in light rain or some snow. Although I tend to use coated canvas bags (LV, Goyard) when it's really raining a lot. Leather shouldn't be soaked after all.


----------



## Greentea

balthus said:


> Contemplating dipping my toe in the puzzle bag waters but really turn between mini and small with the $-k price difference. Would do black or the caramel tan.  I like options of how you can use the bag but mostly crossbody. Looking for alternative to Hermes Evelyn that’s not too heavy.  Like the price and look of mini but worry I will be too limited on what fits. Thanks for insights.


Okay, you are me. I have an Evelyn Pm and like it but I love the puzzle 10x more. I have the small puzzle and it does everything the Evelyne does with only slightly less capacity. It's just a different structure. but the difference is the small puzzle can dress up more for dinners out if you're traveling and only want one bag. I recommend the small and the back pocket is so handy for your keys, mask, or card holder.
I love the mini if you want an alternative to something like the chanel mini flap (more casual) or the LV nano Speedy. It hold essentials and if you barely carry anything, might work for days out too. But for an Evelyn swap, the small puzzle is perfection. Half the weight


----------



## Greentea

Addy said:


> I'll post some capacity comparison pics shortly. But my advice is to always buy one of each size.


This is what I'm doing too. Getting a mini soon


----------



## Greentea

WingNut said:


> I should not have come onto this thread. I should not have come onto this thread. I should not.....
> 
> *this might just be the under-the-radar bag I've been looking for*


I did not expect to become obsessed. it's easier to use than all my Hermes bags


----------



## Greentea

Gringach said:


> Hello everyone!
> I would like to buy my first Loewe bag and it will be the Puzzle
> I am debating between the Tan and the Black, knowing that I will carry this bag in winter as well. And we have long winters in Switzerland!
> Do you think the Tan one could handle bad weather? Like rain or snow from time to time? Or am I safer with the black version?
> I think Tan is a more appropriate color for an all season bag but I am afraid it will mark easily..
> By the way, the ones I am looking for are in the calf leather with Loewe sign embossed in white.
> Thanks very much for your opinion!


You can treat the leather and I've found the smooth calf to be really weather-durable on its own anyway


----------



## ManyMoons

earthygirl said:


> I used to own the tan puzzle and carried it without worry. The smooth leather is very durable. I even got caught in the rain a few times and just wiped the water droplets off. No issues.  It also is a dark enough color so I never had any color transfer. I agree that the tan is the perfect color for an all season bag...looks great with pretty much any wardrobe.  I sold the tan when I decided to buy a tri color puzzle (warm desert).  I just ordered the black and while the puzzle lines will be less visible, I think it’s a very sleek looking/edgy combo with the smooth black leather and palladium hardware.  I found that hardware was less obvious/noticeable on the tan bag. I would wear gold or white gold jewelry with it.  I think when styling the black I will likely stick to white gold jewelry.  If 8 could only choose between the tan and the black, I’d get the tan!  Hope this helps!


Congrats on the black one! Such a simple puzzle yet chic and versatile. I’ve loved mine since 2020. Fantastic yet a simple bag.

I’ve been drooling over that dune/warm desert puzzle since Dec 2021 when I first saw it. IMHO it’s the most beautiful tri color Loewe has ever ever done. Yet I went with the all SAND grained small and happy to say it was a right choice for me as this neutral will be worn easily all seasons. SAND doesn’t photograph well - it’s a lot better in real life.

The top color of your new puzzle -“DUNE” is a stunning color. If/when LOEWE come out with an all DUNE  ( the most beautiful light brown/beige ) puzzle I know I’ll be buying a third small puzzle to satisfy that Chanel “caramel” void. LOL.

Given how our lives are getting simplified puzzles are a perfect example of luxury that is any life context/everyday friendly bags. I look forward to wearing my puzzles. Every day.


----------



## balthus

Greentea said:


> Okay, you are me. I have an Evelyn Pm and like it but I love the puzzle 10x more. I have the small puzzle and it does everything the Evelyne does with only slightly less capacity. It's just a different structure. but the difference is the small puzzle can dress up more for dinners out if you're traveling and only want one bag. I recommend the small and the back pocket is so handy for your keys, mask, or card holder.
> I love the mini if you want an alternative to something like the chanel mini flap (more casual) or the LV nano Speedy. It hold essentials and if you barely carry anything, might work for days out too. But for an Evelyn swap, the small puzzle is perfection. Half the weight


Even though I did not pull the trigger I agree.  I have an Evelyn PM as well and they are very different bags.  The Puzzle is far more versatile and can go form day to night.


----------



## pinkrose398

Greentea said:


> You can treat the leather and I've found the smooth calf to be really weather-durable on its own anyway



What do you treat the tan leather with? I'm picking up my tan medium soon but I live in Vancouver where it rains all the time. I'd love to wear it out as my every day bag but I'm concerned about water marks too. Thanks!


----------



## Addy

balthus said:


> Contemplating dipping my toe in the puzzle bag waters but really turn between mini and small with the $-k price difference. Would do black or the caramel tan.  I like options of how you can use the bag but mostly crossbody. Looking for alternative to Hermes Evelyn that’s not too heavy.  Like the price and look of mini but worry I will be too limited on what fits. Thanks for insights.



Comparison pics of Small Puzzle versus Mini Puzzle

No way is the LV Poche Toilette 15 fitting in the Mini, but there was room for my iPhone 13 and another small accessory.
Also, the Small strap is adjustable and obviously wider; I have it on the longest setting to wear it crossbody which is coincidentally about the same length as the Mini strap which is a perfect crossbody length for me (I am just under 5' tall).
Note that I prefer thinner straps and the Small is about as thick as I want.


----------



## Greentea

pinkrose398 said:


> What do you treat the tan leather with? I'm picking up my tan medium soon but I live in Vancouver where it rains all the time. I'd love to wear it out as my every day bag but I'm concerned about water marks too. Thanks!




Info here on treating the leather. Her black one is the same leather as the tan


----------



## phoebe_chen

pinkrose398 said:


> What do you treat the tan leather with? I'm picking up my tan medium soon but I live in Vancouver where it rains all the time. I'd love to wear it out as my every day bag but I'm concerned about water marks too. Thanks!



I have the puzzle in stone blue color and it has been rained out on several occasion since I live in Vancouver as well. No water marks at all!


----------



## Greentea

phoebe_chen said:


> I have the puzzle in stone blue color and it has been rained out on several occasion since I live in Vancouver as well. No water marks at all!


I wish they made stone blue a permanent color


----------



## pinkrose398

phoebe_chen said:


> I have the puzzle in stone blue color and it has been rained out on several occasion since I live in Vancouver as well. No water marks at all!



Oh amazing! Thank you so much for letting me know. That makes me feel so much better about using it all the time.


----------



## viewwing

Greentea said:


> This is what I'm doing too. Getting a mini soon


Yikes! Me too! I have two small puzzles now and thinking to add a mini. But I’m wondering if I’ll still choose to use my small ones more. After all it never hurts to have more space right?  I’m confused. Also I don’t really Fancy any of the colors available now. But I kinda wanna beat the price increase. If I do get a mini, it’ll be the tan one. What do u think? Wait or buy? Or not buy at all?


----------



## Greentea

viewwing said:


> Yikes! Me too! I have two small puzzles now and thinking to add a mini. But I’m wondering if I’ll still choose to use my small ones more. After all it never hurts to have more space right?  I’m confused. Also I don’t really Fancy any of the colors available now. But I kinda wanna beat the price increase. If I do get a mini, it’ll be the tan one. What do u think? Wait or buy? Or not buy at all?


I love the tan mini and also the warm desert because of the gold HW


----------



## Gringach

earthygirl said:


> I used to own the tan puzzle and carried it without worry. The smooth leather is very durable. I even got caught in the rain a few times and just wiped the water droplets off. No issues.  It also is a dark enough color so I never had any color transfer. I agree that the tan is the perfect color for an all season bag...looks great with pretty much any wardrobe.  I sold the tan when I decided to buy a tri color puzzle (warm desert).  I just ordered the black and while the puzzle lines will be less visible, I think it’s a very sleek looking/edgy combo with the smooth black leather and palladium hardware.  I found that hardware was less obvious/noticeable on the tan bag. I would wear gold or white gold jewelry with it.  I think when styling the black I will likely stick to white gold jewelry.  If 8 could only choose between the tan and the black, I’d get the tan!  Hope this helps!





CrackBerryCream said:


> I would recommend the Tan. Have had mine for half a year now and I used it in light rain occasionally. More heavy rain led to visible stains forming when wet (kind of greenish), but they totally disappeared after I got home and the bag dried.
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much about it in light rain or some snow. Although I tend to use coated canvas bags (LV, Goyard) when it's really raining a lot. Leather shouldn't be soaked after all.





Greentea said:


> You can treat the leather and I've found the smooth calf to be really weather-durable on its own anyway


Thank you so much for your replies!
It really conforts me with my choice 
I cannot wait to get this bag and join the Loewe club 
I am trying to be brave and sell a bag before buying this one.. But I might just go ahead if it takes to long hahaha!


----------



## Rani

i love my new small black Puzzle bag. I have always loved  and still love Louis Vuitton, but love how understated this bag looks.  Also I  can tell it will be comfortable to carry and looks so chic and cool.I feel so happy with it.


----------



## bitterpeach

Finally secured a mini tan Puzzle. Excited for this one!


----------



## hiimjudi

earthygirl said:


> Thank you for posting this! I just panic bought another small puzzle in black from bergdorf goodman at a discount!!! Hopefully, this will help someone else looking to purchase a puzzle bag.
> 
> The price of the small puzzle bag is still $2600 on BG’s website. If you sign up with a NEW email, they send you a 15% off promo code almost immediately. (I had previously purchased another puzzle bag from BG so I just used my husband’s email.)  I also went through Rakuten.com which currently is offering 10% cash back.  (If you do this remember to enter the same email address as your rakuten account when checking out...so that you can get the cash back) I paid $2392 and will get $260 cash back from rakuten. It’s not the best price I’ve gotten for a puzzle but with the impending price increase, I’m happy.
> 
> i forgot to add that shipping to US and also returns are free so if you change your mind, no biggie



Have you had any issues with the condition of the puzzles you ordered from BG? I've seen some info online regarding how people will literally get sent the wrong item, etc. Makes me nervous to order it from them, but the 15% and cash back is hard to resist.  TIA!


----------



## lalame

hiimjudi said:


> Have you had any issues with the condition of the puzzles you ordered from BG? I've seen some info online regarding how people will literally get sent the wrong item, etc. Makes me nervous to order it from them, but the 15% and cash back is hard to resist.  TIA!



This works with Neiman Marcus too fyi, in case that is more convenient for you.  I try to buy from NM over BG whenever I can because I don't live near BG.


----------



## hiimjudi

lalame said:


> This works with Neiman Marcus too fyi, in case that is more convenient for you.  I try to buy from NM over BG whenever I can because I don't live near BG.



Agreed! I've done this with NM already, but it doesn't look like they have the small tan in stock currently. I guess I could keep an eye out since the price increase already happened. No need to rush the purchase now. Thanks!


----------



## Rani

Just wanted to add Matchesfashion still showing old prices in UK. Harrods and the Loewe websites are showing new prices.


----------



## sunnycanada

What kind of leather cleaner or conditioner would be best for a calfskin puzzle bag in tan? I'm not sure how to treat the leather.


----------



## Quelbelle

Rani said:


> View attachment 5375015
> 
> i love my new small black Puzzle bag. I have always loved  and still love Louis Vuitton, but love how understated this bag looks.  Also I  can tell it will be comfortable to carry and looks so chic and cool.I feel so happy with it.


You made such a great choice! I have this exact size and color, and I wholeheartedly agree with you! It is definitely chic and cool! Great descriptors  Enjoy!


----------



## Quelbelle

Addy said:


> Comparison pics of Small Puzzle versus Mini Puzzle
> 
> No way is the LV Poche Toilette 15 fitting in the Mini, but there was room for my iPhone 13 and another small accessory.
> Also, the Small strap is adjustable and obviously wider; I have it on the longest setting to wear it crossbody which is coincidentally about the same length as the Mini strap which is a perfect crossbody length for me (I am just under 5' tall).
> Note that I prefer thinner straps and the Small is about as thick as I want.
> 
> View attachment 5372297
> View attachment 5372298
> View attachment 5372299
> View attachment 5372300
> View attachment 5372301
> View attachment 5372302
> View attachment 5372303


Whoa! So, this is why I’ve so often read people’s remarks wishing for a size in between mini and small.

I have never considered a mini, so was unaware of its actual dimensions.

I am not into any mini bag….but Addy, yours is far beyond special! In fact, I’ve wanted to ask you to post new pics of it. That’s how much I love it. Do minis develop any slouch at all?


----------



## lalame

Does anyone use a different Loewe strap with their mini? I'm thinking of buying another that is a bit thicker and shorter. The strap on the mini is so thin... I get paranoid about traveling with it.  I saw a woman's purse strap get cut once and the thief easily took off with her bag... been paranoid about thin straps ever since.


----------



## hijulisa

lalame said:


> Does anyone use a different Loewe strap with their mini? I'm thinking of buying another that is a bit thicker and shorter. The strap on the mini is so thin... I get paranoid about traveling with it.  I saw a woman's purse strap get cut once and the thief easily took off with her bag... been paranoid about thin straps ever since.


I put the loewe canvas strap on my mini and I love the look (it’s shorter). I find the thin strap on the mini too long for my personal style!


----------



## earthygirl

hiimjudi said:


> Have you had any issues with the condition of the puzzles you ordered from BG? I've seen some info online regarding how people will literally get sent the wrong item, etc. Makes me nervous to order it from them, but the 15% and cash back is hard to resist.  TIA!


I haven’t had any issues.  I have ordered two puzzle bags from them.  Both were packed well and in great condition. They offer free returns and exchanges (if they have more in stock).


----------



## Addy

Quelbelle said:


> Whoa! So, this is why I’ve so often read people’s remarks wishing for a size in between mini and small.
> 
> I have never considered a mini, so was unaware of its actual dimensions.
> 
> I am not into any mini bag….but Addy, yours is far beyond special! In fact, I’ve wanted to ask you to post new pics of it. That’s how much I love it. Do minis develop any slouch at all?


As soon as I saw "The Lizard", I said to myself, I *must* have it. LOL 
No slouch at all, likely because you can't weigh it down at all with more than a few items.

As much as I love the one-color Puzzles, I really wanted to get something different for mine. They are so pricey that I don't see myself owning more than one in each size.


----------



## Addy

lalame said:


> Does anyone use a different Loewe strap with their mini? I'm thinking of buying another that is a bit thicker and shorter. The strap on the mini is so thin... I get paranoid about traveling with it.  I saw a woman's purse strap get cut once and the thief easily took off with her bag... been paranoid about thin straps ever since.



I think you could easily go with a thicker strap...

I actually prefer thin straps as they stay on my shoulder better and don't choke me off when I wear crossbody.


----------



## lalame

hijulisa said:


> I put the loewe canvas strap on my mini and I love the look (it’s shorter). I find the thin strap on the mini too long for my personal style!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5375493



omg this is perfection


----------



## hijulisa

lalame said:


> omg this is perfection


thank you!!! i hunted down this strap for a long time but couldn't find it at retail. no regrets so far though it goes perfect with the sand colorway!


----------



## thundercloud

hijulisa said:


> I put the loewe canvas strap on my mini and I love the look (it’s shorter). I find the thin strap on the mini too long for my personal style!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5375493


Love this!  The strap is perfect for it!


----------



## Annawakes

atoizzard5 said:


> New puzzle style from the recent FW 2022 show!
> View attachment 5344076
> View attachment 5344078


These are beautiful.  Do you know when they might be available?  Thanks!


----------



## 880

pamsid said:


> Help pls - Top is mini in white w/ shw & bottom is sand w/ ghw. Let me know your thoughts b/w the two! Def seems like cream is harder to come by & stands out more but not sure if I could keep it clean!!
> 
> View attachment 5327478
> 
> 
> View attachment 5327479


I have the pebbled leather cream. I travel with it. It’s gone thru some light rain and snow flurries. I smush it in my carryon.
i can fit oversized sunglasses if I use a valextra sun glass case. https://www.valextra.com/en-us/glasses-case-SGNL0064028LOCGC99GC.html

It also fits a crammed  full dior accordion card case, passports; small travel hand sanitizer; keys; mask, with some room. If you Are worried that someone may try to cut the strap, you can wear it under your jacket. I’m 5’2” and find the strap abit long

apologies if everyone has seen these pics; I have posted them on TPF but I don’t remember if I did so on this thread


----------



## thundercloud

880 said:


> I have the pebbled leather cream. I travel with it. It’s gone thru some light rain and snow flurries. I smush it in my carryon.
> i can fit oversized sunglasses if I use a valextra sun glass case. https://www.valextra.com/en-us/glasses-case-SGNL0064028LOCGC99GC.html
> 
> It also fits a crammed  full dior accordion card case, passports; small travel hand sanitizer; keys; mask, with some room. If you Are worried that someone may try to cut the strap, you can wear it under your jacket. I’m 5’2” and find the strap abit long
> 
> apologies if everyone has seen these pics; I have posted them on TPF but I don’t remember if I did so on this thread
> 
> View attachment 5376906
> View attachment 5376907
> View attachment 5376908
> View attachment 5376909
> View attachment 5376910
> View attachment 5376912
> View attachment 5376913


Thanks for the pics! Very helpful. I have 2 of the same bags as you (etain tpm & soblack chevron mini reissue), and am debating about a mini puzzle. Do you think capacity-wise it's different from the other 2? At times I want a smidge more room than the other 2...TIA for any insight you can offer!


----------



## Greentea

pinkrose398 said:


> What do you treat the tan leather with? I'm picking up my tan medium soon but I live in Vancouver where it rains all the time. I'd love to wear it out as my every day bag but I'm concerned about water marks too. Thanks!


Apple garde or Cadillac leather protectant


----------



## Greentea

sunnycanada said:


> What kind of leather cleaner or conditioner would be best for a calfskin puzzle bag in tan? I'm not sure how to treat the leather.


Scroll back- I put a wear and tear video on this from a YouTuber. Apple garde or Cadillac works well


----------



## Greentea

thundercloud said:


> Thanks for the pics! Very helpful. I have 2 of the same bags as you (etain tpm & soblack chevron mini reissue), and am debating about a mini puzzle. Do you think capacity-wise it's different from the other 2? At times I want a smidge more room than the other 2...TIA for any insight you can offer!


Mini puzzle will fit more than Evie tpm and Chanel mini


----------



## thundercloud

Greentea said:


> Mini puzzle will fit more than Evie tpm and Chanel mini


Good to know! Thank you so much!


----------



## sunnycanada

Greentea said:


> Scroll back- I put a wear and tear video on this from a YouTuber. Apple garde or Cadillac works well


Thanks! Do you know where to buy them in Canada?


----------



## 880

thundercloud said:


> Thanks for the pics! Very helpful. I have 2 of the same bags as you (etain tpm & soblack chevron mini reissue), and am debating about a mini puzzle. Do you think capacity-wise it's different from the other 2? At times I want a smidge more room than the other 2...TIA for any insight you can offer!


More room than both (I kind of pack it tightly 

ETA: +1 with @Greentea


----------



## Greentea

sunnycanada said:


> Thanks! Do you know where to buy them in Canada?


amazon


----------



## thundercloud

880 said:


> More room than both (I kind of pack it tightly
> 
> ETA: +1 with @Greentea


Thank you!


----------



## Greentea

Oh my!!!!


----------



## thundercloud

Thanks to @880 and @Greentea  for the additional insight & enablement.  Got this little cutie (mini in sand) and I love it! It's smaller in person than I expected, but fits more than it looks like it would due to the smooshy leather and width of the bag. I can fit what I need it to. It's so lightweight! Definitely a keeper!


----------



## 880

thundercloud said:


> Thanks to @880 and @Greentea  for the additional insight & enablement.  Got this little cutie (mini in sand) and I love it! It's smaller in person than I expected, but fits more than it looks like it would due to the smooshy leather and width of the bag. I can fit what I need it to. It's so lightweight! Definitely a keeper!
> 
> View attachment 5380089


Gorgeous bag! Wear in the best health and happiness!


----------



## Greentea

thundercloud said:


> Thanks to @880 and @Greentea  for the additional insight & enablement.  Got this little cutie (mini in sand) and I love it! It's smaller in person than I expected, but fits more than it looks like it would due to the smooshy leather and width of the bag. I can fit what I need it to. It's so lightweight! Definitely a keeper!
> 
> View attachment 5380089


I love it and have the same one on my list


----------



## fsadeli

Question about Loewe puzzle with white anagram embossing, does it embossed neatly or does it bleed a little? I got mine from Saks and they let me choose from all three and all of them bleed, so I guess that's normal?


----------



## Lillianlm

fsadeli said:


> Question about Loewe puzzle with white anagram embossing, does it embossed neatly or does it bleed a little? I got mine from Saks and they let me choose from all three and all of them bleed, so I guess that's normal?
> 
> View attachment 5381091



My 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
medium puzzle is almost 3 years old. The anagram embossing isn’t bleeding but it shows the cracking of the leather beneath it.


----------



## fsadeli

Lillianlm said:


> My
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5381097
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> medium puzzle is almost 3 years old. The anagram embossing isn’t bleeding but it shows the cracking of the leather beneath it.


thanks, oh 3 years and they still looks fairly good! I assume this would happen overtime? I guess I'll just have to enjoy it


----------



## Lillianlm

fsadeli said:


> thanks, oh 3 years and they still looks fairly good! I assume this would happen overtime? I guess I'll just have to enjoy it



To tell the truth, I never looked that carefully at the anagram before, so I don’t know if it came like that or developed over the years. I love my puzzles - I’ve had the medium tan one for almost 3 years and I bought a small one in Atlantic Blue this past fall.


----------



## ManyMoons

fsadeli said:


> Question about Loewe puzzle with white anagram embossing, does it embossed neatly or does it bleed a little? I got mine from Saks and they let me choose from all three and all of them bleed, so I guess that's normal?
> 
> View attachment 5381091


Congrats on your beauty! They all bleed like that. Totally normal and hand painted. The fake ones are very even looking on the contrary.


----------



## fsadeli

ManyMoons said:


> Congrats on your beauty! They all bleed like that. Totally normal and hand painted. The fake ones are very even looking on the contrary.


Thank you! wow they're hand painted? I don't even know!


----------



## sunnycanada

Question about small tan Loewe puzzle with white anagram. Is there always embossing, or can it sometimes just look handpainted with no embossing? I got mine second-hand but it is authenticated. Is this normal?


----------



## fsadeli

Can anyone confirm with me if Loewe small puzzle lining only has one inner pocket and not two? I think I saw on youtube there's two inner pocket at the back and front part of the bag.


----------



## ajde.adam

fsadeli said:


> Can anyone confirm with me if Loewe small puzzle lining only has one inner pocket and not two? I think I saw on youtube there's two inner pocket at the back and front part of the bag.



If I remember correctly, the older models had two pockets and the newer ones have only one.


----------



## ajde.adam

sunnycanada said:


> Question about small tan Loewe puzzle with white anagram. Is there always embossing, or can it sometimes just look handpainted with no embossing? I got mine second-hand but it is authenticated. Is this normal?



I’ve never seen a puzzle bag with the anagram not embossed.


----------



## Greentea

Yes the older ones with feet (small) have 2 pockets and newer models have one


----------



## fsadeli

Would like to know also if palladium hardware shows scratches on first use? I know shiny hardware usually does but since this is my first Loewe and since it's palladium, I thought it should be more long wearing?


----------



## lalame

fsadeli said:


> Would like to know also if palladium hardware shows scratches on first use? I know shiny hardware usually does but since this is my first Loewe and since it's palladium, I thought it should be more long wearing?



I just used my new mini puzzle this weekend... I see some smudges but not scratches, and I'm not sure if the smudges have always been there. It looks in new condition still.


----------



## pinkrose398

sunnycanada said:


> Question about small tan Loewe puzzle with white anagram. Is there always embossing, or can it sometimes just look handpainted with no embossing? I got mine second-hand but it is authenticated. Is this normal?


Where did you get your bag authenticated?


----------



## fsadeli

sunnycanada said:


> Question about small tan Loewe puzzle with white anagram. Is there always embossing, or can it sometimes just look handpainted with no embossing? I got mine second-hand but it is authenticated. Is this normal?


Are you sure it's not embossed? Maybe you can run your finger and feel the surface, it might still be embossed but lightly. I have a celine card holder with the made in embossing looks different from the one I saw on ebay etc, even though I got it online, mine looks lightly embossed so I guess that is the "defect" since the machine didn't put more pressure to the embossing, if you know what I mean..


----------



## Shopaholic878

ManyMoons said:


> Congrats on the black one! Such a simple puzzle yet chic and versatile. I’ve loved mine since 2020. Fantastic yet a simple bag.
> 
> I’ve been drooling over that dune/warm desert puzzle since Dec 2021 when I first saw it. IMHO it’s the most beautiful tri color Loewe has ever ever done. Yet I went with the all SAND grained small and happy to say it was a right choice for me as this neutral will be worn easily all seasons. SAND doesn’t photograph well - it’s a lot better in real life.
> 
> The top color of your new puzzle -“DUNE” is a stunning color. If/when LOEWE come out with an all DUNE  ( the most beautiful light brown/beige ) puzzle I know I’ll be buying a third small puzzle to satisfy that Chanel “caramel” void. LOL.
> 
> Given how our lives are getting simplified puzzles are a perfect example of luxury that is any life context/everyday friendly bags. I look forward to wearing my puzzles. Every day.



I bought the dune/warm desert small puzzle earlier this year. Initially wasn't sure about this colour combination but when it arrived it looked much richer in colour than the website. Very happy with my purchase and have received numerous compliments on the bag.  Now I am looking for a purse insert for the puzzle as I prefer a more structured look.  Does anyone have a suggestion for my small puzzle bag?  Thanks!


----------



## gloomfilter

Shopaholic878 said:


> I bought the dune/warm desert small puzzle earlier this year. Initially wasn't sure about this colour combination but when it arrived it looked much richer in colour than the website. Very happy with my purchase and have received numerous compliments on the bag.  Now I am looking for a purse insert for the puzzle as I prefer a more structured look.  Does anyone have a suggestion for my small puzzle bag?  Thanks!



I bought one from Samorga for my small puzzle, and then one from Etsy for my mini from a seller in China for cheaper (I could also customize the layout and color in the Etsy one). I didn’t really notice any difference in the quality, but I’m finding that I use them really for when I’m storing the bags when I’m not using them, as I prefer the slouchy look when in use. I’m also not very picky about organizers. What was nice about the Samorga one is that the height isn’t so tall, so there is some slight slouch on the top tht creates a small curve but still overall quite structured, versus making the bag a complete box. Others on this forum have also modified their organizers by cutting them in the front to create more slouch. I might have done this with my small puzzle one if I got it cheaper/ not from Samorga. Anyway, in summary, this bag is pretty popular in Asia where they make a lot of bag organizers, so you should not many problems finding one to your liking.


----------



## ajde.adam

Shopaholic878 said:


> I bought the dune/warm desert small puzzle earlier this year. Initially wasn't sure about this colour combination but when it arrived it looked much richer in colour than the website. Very happy with my purchase and have received numerous compliments on the bag.  Now I am looking for a purse insert for the puzzle as I prefer a more structured look.  Does anyone have a suggestion for my small puzzle bag?  Thanks!



The organizer I’m using for my small puzzle was from Etsy as well, from seller Senamon or something like that. The insert was originally for my Dior roller pouch, but the seller sent me two since one of them wasn’t correctly done. The correct one is in my Dior, the extra is in my puzzle and the size is still perfect for it.  Because the organizer isn’t rectangular and doesn’t go all the way up the front and back, my bag does slouch a bit more instead of being rigid.


----------



## sunnycanada

pinkrose398 said:


> Where did you get your bag authenticated?


I had it authenticated from Loewe customer service, they were able to confirm from pictures, a receipt, and serial number. I am just concerned that the anagram really doesn't look embossed.


----------



## fsadeli

Help please, just noticed this. I guess this is because I store tbe bag with the strap on top of it. The bag is not even a week old, 5 days to be exact. Any way to remove the mark?


----------



## pinkrose398

sunnycanada said:


> I had it authenticated from Loewe customer service, they were able to confirm from pictures, a receipt, and serial number. I am just concerned that the anagram really doesn't look embossed.


I don't want to be rude but you already got the bag authenticated so there's really no need to be concerned about whether a bag is embossed "enough" to be authentic or normal. In your car it does look slightly embossed. I don't think they're meant to be super deep stamps.

I feel like sometimes we're a little too obsessed over these types of details to fully enjoy the bag. Just let yourself enjoy the bag and all of its beautiful features, including the luscious leather, shiny hardware, and everything else that made you fall in love with this bag originally.


----------



## lonelyphoton

sunnycanada said:


> I had it authenticated from Loewe customer service, they were able to confirm from pictures, a receipt, and serial number. I am just concerned that the anagram really doesn't look embossed.


I purchased my small tan Puzzle from a Loewe boutique directly and my anagram does not look obviously embossed, but when I run my finger over the area I can tell there is texture (light embossing).


----------



## pinkrose398

fsadeli said:


> Help please, just noticed this. I guess this is because I store tbe bag with the strap on top of it. The bag is not even a week old, 5 days to be exact. Any way to remove the mark?


I dunno about Loewe's leather specifically but I once accidentally pressed the chain into my Chanel vintage lambskin and it left a ton of marks. I just gently rubbed at it and then let it sit for a few days, and then over time the marks just went away. It could be the same situation with Loewe since the calfskin is pretty soft.


----------



## lonelyphoton

fsadeli said:


> Help please, just noticed this. I guess this is because I store tbe bag with the strap on top of it. The bag is not even a week old, 5 days to be exact. Any way to remove the mark?


If there is a leather conditioner you are comfortable with using on this type of leather, you might try applying a little bit of that product to the area. The hydration may help smooth out the texture and make the indentation less visible.


----------



## fsadeli

lonelyphoton said:


> If there is a leather conditioner you are comfortable with using on this type of leather, you might try applying a little bit of that product to the area. The hydration may help smooth out the texture and make the indentation less visible.


I can try, is there any leather conditioner recommended for soft calfskin leather?


----------



## fsadeli

pinkrose398 said:


> I dunno about Loewe's leather specifically but I once accidentally pressed the chain into my Chanel vintage lambskin and it left a ton of marks. I just gently rubbed at it and then let it sit for a few days, and then over time the marks just went away. It could be the same situation with Loewe since the calfskin is pretty soft.


I really hope that this is the case. Maybe I should start using it daily and pray that the mark will go away on its own


----------



## lonelyphoton

fsadeli said:


> Can anyone confirm with me if Loewe small puzzle lining only has one inner pocket and not two? I think I saw on youtube there's two inner pocket at the back and front part of the bag.


Mine has two pockets (small Puzzle, with feet)


----------



## lonelyphoton

fsadeli said:


> I can try, is there any leather conditioner recommended for soft calfskin leather?


I personally use Saphir Medaille d'Or Renovateur, but I know there are many options/preferences for leather care!


----------



## phoebe_chen

fsadeli said:


> I can try, is there any leather conditioner recommended for soft calfskin leather?



I use Coach leather conditioner for my puzzle bag and so far only have good experience with it!


----------



## phoebe_chen

fsadeli said:


> I really hope that this is the case. Maybe I should start using it daily and pray that the mark will go away on its own



Ditto what @pinkrose398 said. I used to have marks on my small puzzle and it eventually disappeared just by normal use (I had also applied some leather conditioner) and yeah, it's way too pretty and too functional of a bag to not be used daily. Mine is my daily driver and I found it so carefree to use even in rainy Vancouver (it has even been snowed on).

I think with Loewe we're lucky that we don't have to be so precious about it and just enjoy using it!


----------



## fsadeli

phoebe_chen said:


> Ditto what @pinkrose398 said. I used to have marks on my small puzzle and it eventually disappeared just by normal use (I had also applied some leather conditioner) and yeah, it's way too pretty and too functional of a bag to not be used daily. Mine is my daily driver and I found it so carefree to use even in rainy Vancouver (it has even been snowed on).
> 
> I think with Loewe we're lucky that we don't have to be so precious about it and just enjoy using it!



thanks! that put my mind to ease, are yours a soft calfskin leather as well? Does Coach conditioner darker or change the texture of the leather? I also has a bad habit of handling my bags semi-wet after washing my hands (especially with covid hence the constant hand washing), now that I own this bag I worry if water will damage the leather in a long run. Here in Calgary it's not raining as much as Vancouver, but I just need to make sure my hands dry before grabbing my bag!


----------



## phoebe_chen

fsadeli said:


> thanks! that put my mind to ease, are yours a soft calfskin leather as well? Does Coach conditioner darker or change the texture of the leather? I also has a bad habit of handling my bags semi-wet after washing my hands (especially with covid hence the constant hand washing), now that I own this bag I worry if water will damage the leather in a long run. Here in Calgary it's not raining as much as Vancouver, but I just need to make sure my hands dry before grabbing my bag!



Yup! I have the soft Calfskin in Stone Blue so it's quite a light color as well. It's from year 2018/2019 without the feet so I can attest how it ages through the years (I found the one with the feet ages differently. If you checked out some on Fashionphile you'll see that the leather's quite wrinkly) it's so durable! I once got a small pen mark on the leather and only had a washroom nearby as my only resort, went on rubbing the ink mark with water and it magically disappeared! I know it sounds like a nightmare, but you'll be surprised how hardy the leather is, and at that time, being able to clean it with water which is definitely not the most ideal (bcs who carry leather cleaner out on a daily basis? ). I don't even know on what other surface could you clean ink marks with water!

You can try on small bits on the corner and it'll be darker obviously at first when it's still wet, but as it dries out it doesn't create spots/color change as far as what I experienced.

I haven't got any issue with water damage, honestly, and this comes from having owned black, tan, and stone blue Loewe bags, all in calfskin, and all of em have been rained/snowed on  Honestly the only brand I feel good having smooth calfskin for daily use. Hope this helps!


----------



## fsadeli

phoebe_chen said:


> Yup! I have the soft Calfskin in Stone Blue so it's quite a light color as well. It's from year 2018/2019 without the feet so I can attest how it ages through the years (I found the one with the feet ages differently. If you checked out some on Fashionphile you'll see that the leather's quite wrinkly) it's so durable! I once got a small pen mark on the leather and only had a washroom nearby as my only resort, went on rubbing the ink mark with water and it magically disappeared! I know it sounds like a nightmare, but you'll be surprised how hardy the leather is, and at that time, being able to clean it with water which is definitely not the most ideal (bcs who carry leather cleaner out on a daily basis? ). I don't even know on what other surface could you clean ink marks with water!
> 
> You can try on small bits on the corner and it'll be darker obviously at first when it's still wet, but as it dries out it doesn't create spots/color change as far as what I experienced.
> 
> I haven't got any issue with water damage, honestly, and this comes from having owned black, tan, and stone blue Loewe bags, all in calfskin, and all of em have been rained/snowed on  Honestly the only brand I feel good having smooth calfskin for daily use. Hope this helps!



that's really reassuring, thank you so so much!


----------



## pinkrose398

phoebe_chen said:


> Yup! I have the soft Calfskin in Stone Blue so it's quite a light color as well. It's from year 2018/2019 without the feet so I can attest how it ages through the years (I found the one with the feet ages differently. If you checked out some on Fashionphile you'll see that the leather's quite wrinkly) it's so durable! I once got a small pen mark on the leather and only had a washroom nearby as my only resort, went on rubbing the ink mark with water and it magically disappeared! I know it sounds like a nightmare, but you'll be surprised how hardy the leather is, and at that time, being able to clean it with water which is definitely not the most ideal (bcs who carry leather cleaner out on a daily basis? ). I don't even know on what other surface could you clean ink marks with water!
> 
> You can try on small bits on the corner and it'll be darker obviously at first when it's still wet, but as it dries out it doesn't create spots/color change as far as what I experienced.
> 
> I haven't got any issue with water damage, honestly, and this comes from having owned black, tan, and stone blue Loewe bags, all in calfskin, and all of em have been rained/snowed on  Honestly the only brand I feel good having smooth calfskin for daily use. Hope this helps!


Wow this sounds amazing! My medium has the feet and you're right that the leather is quite wrinkly. After I read your last post about raining on this bag, I took it to Seattle and it did get rained on, and you're right that the water just comes off with no water marks or any damage on the leather. It's so hardy!

I browsed on FP just now and there's a stone blue medium available in BEAUTIFUL condition. So tempting haha.


----------



## phoebe_chen

pinkrose398 said:


> Wow this sounds amazing! My medium has the feet and you're right that the leather is quite wrinkly. After I read your last post about raining on this bag, I took it to Seattle and it did get rained on, and you're right that the water just comes off with no water marks or any damage on the leather. It's so hardy!
> 
> I browsed on FP just now and there's a stone blue medium available in BEAUTIFUL condition. So tempting haha.



Yeah I used to have large black puzzle and it ages the same way, quite wrinkly especially on the bigger patch! It's kinda interesting and makes me wonder whether they do something differently between the old puzzle and the new. Regardless, it is still a stunning bag

Oooh that does sound tempting! If you like blue in general, go for it! To me, it's pleasantly a good neutral that goes with almost everything (probably due to it being a pastel color)


----------



## fsadeli

apspt said:


> Hi all, thanks for your replies! I bought my puzzle from the Loewe store last month. I’ve attached an image here. There’s a small dent in the left picture and scratches in the right picture. Would you suggest that I reach out to Loewe customer service?
> 
> View attachment 5362212



Could you share with me the update of this issue? I got mine brand new and has similar situation as yours too, the hardware has ding at some area, which I thought is weird for a brand new bag. My husband got this for me though and he insist on not returning lol so I'm keeping it and probably will get an extra bag strap down the road.


----------



## fsadeli

pinkrose398 said:


> Wow this sounds amazing! My medium has the feet and you're right that the leather is quite wrinkly. After I read your last post about raining on this bag, I took it to Seattle and it did get rained on, and you're right that the water just comes off with no water marks or any damage on the leather. It's so hardy!
> 
> I browsed on FP just now and there's a stone blue medium available in BEAUTIFUL condition. So tempting haha.



This is so reassuring, did you bring napkins tissue for bad weather or you just brush/wipe it off with your fingers? Does the leather needs to be fully patted dry or they can be left dried on its own?


----------



## fsadeli

fsadeli said:


> Help please, just noticed this. I guess this is because I store tbe bag with the strap on top of it. The bag is not even a week old, 5 days to be exact. Any way to remove the mark?


I'm happy to report that as for today the dent/indentation has reduced significantly. See the after at the top and before at the bottom. All I did was gently bending the leather upward and inward. I'm amazed with the leather quality. I could still see it under certain angle but it definitely look so much better than before!


----------



## pinkrose398

fsadeli said:


> This is so reassuring, did you bring napkins tissue for bad weather or you just brush/wipe it off with your fingers? Does the leather needs to be fully patted dry or they can be left dried on its own?


I just brushed off the water, didn't really do much with it, and then it dried with no marks or anything. I think it's probably not good to let the water sit on the leather but it's also fine if you just wipe it off with your hands to get the big droplets off.


----------



## pinkrose398

fsadeli said:


> I'm happy to report that as for today the dent/indentation has reduced significantly. See the after at the top and before at the bottom. All I did was gently bending the leather upward and inward. I'm amazed with the leather quality. I could still see it under certain angle but it definitely look so much better than before!
> 
> View attachment 5386464
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386465


Yay! That's great! I really feel like this leather is magic haha


----------



## pinkrose398

fsadeli said:


> Could you share with me the update of this issue? I got mine brand new and has similar situation as yours too, the hardware has ding at some area, which I thought is weird for a brand new bag. My husband got this for me though and he insist on not returning lol so I'm keeping it and probably will get an extra bag strap down the road.
> 
> View attachment 5386467



I have the same issue as you. I wouldn't even have noticed it if it wasn't for the fact that my first puzzle was a fake so when I received this one, I went a bit overboard with checking for things like this. I feel like this is really common, as someone else earlier said their hardware has a lot of dings on it too, and looked like it had been dropped. I kept mine, because I believe that there's no such thing as the perfect bag with zero flaws. I say unless it really bothers you, you could just keep and enjoy it. I don't even notice it when I'm using it.


----------



## fsadeli

pinkrose398 said:


> I just brushed off the water, didn't really do much with it, and then it dried with no marks or anything. I think it's probably not good to let the water sit on the leather but it's also fine if you just wipe it off with your hands to get the big droplets off.


That's reassuring! I also do think that droplets sit on top of the leather for too long wont be good, but at least I know now I dont have to fully pat it dry. Reading your experience makes me not so paranoid about it when I carry it on such weather.


----------



## fsadeli

pinkrose398 said:


> I have the same issue as you. I wouldn't even have noticed it if it wasn't for the fact that my first puzzle was a fake so when I received this one, I went a bit overboard with checking for things like this. I feel like this is really common, as someone else earlier said their hardware has a lot of dings on it too, and looked like it had been dropped. I kept mine, because I believe that there's no such thing as the perfect bag with zero flaws. I say unless it really bothers you, you could just keep and enjoy it. I don't even notice it when I'm using it.


Good to know! Well, I don't have the choice. My husband doesn't want me to return or exchange it lol he said he'd rather get me another bag than going through the hassle going back to the store and exchanging it. I'm not complaining! I'll just have to remind him again when I'm getting another bag. Aiming for a mini hammock soon haha.


----------



## pinkrose398

fsadeli said:


> Good to know! Well, I don't have the choice. My husband doesn't want me to return or exchange it lol he said he'd rather get me another bag than going through the hassle going back to the store and exchanging it. I'm not complaining! I'll just have to remind him again when I'm getting another bag. Aiming for a mini hammock soon haha.


hahaha that's a smart move!!


----------



## BB8

Does anyone by chance own the puzzle in both tan and caramel color and can do a side by side comparison shot please? I am trying to decide between the two. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Greentea

BB8 said:


> Does anyone by chance own the puzzle in both tan and caramel color and can do a side by side comparison shot please? I am trying to decide between the two. Thanks in advance!


There’s a couple YouTube videos on this


----------



## BB8

Greentea said:


> There’s a couple YouTube videos on this


Thank you. Will check out.


----------



## danna_b

Hello, I'm considering getting Loewe puzzle small bag in dark blush, does somebody own it in that particular color? I'm not sure about color transfer, since it is lighter color. I was originally considering getting it in tan, but I see that bag more often around, and this blush pink color looks gorgeous on pictures!
I have large classic Loewe basket with tan leather, and that leather is the most gorgeous of all on my other designer bags.


----------



## fsadeli

danna_b said:


> Hello, I'm considering getting Loewe puzzle small bag in dark blush, does somebody own it in that particular color? I'm not sure about color transfer, since it is lighter color. I was originally considering getting it in tan, but I see that bag more often around, and this blush pink color looks gorgeous on pictures!
> I have large classic Loewe basket with tan leather, and that leather is the most gorgeous of all on my other designer bags.


I saw it in store and I love it! I'm considering between tan and dark blush as well but in the end going with tan since I don't have tan bag yet. the colour is not light, it's look kinda like mauve, such a pretty colour!


----------



## viewwing

danna_b said:


> Hello, I'm considering getting Loewe puzzle small bag in dark blush, does somebody own it in that particular color? I'm not sure about color transfer, since it is lighter color. I was originally considering getting it in tan, but I see that bag more often around, and this blush pink color looks gorgeous on pictures!
> I have large classic Loewe basket with tan leather, and that leather is the most gorgeous of all on my other designer bags.


I do! It isn’t a light color at all.


----------



## Greentea

I love that new dark blush


----------



## Straight-Laced

I have a three colour Puzzle coin card case in Rust/Dark Blush/Purple combination and the Blush is stunning!

Pink toned neutrals aren’t usually to my taste but Dark Blush is a deep, rich colour that’s quite different to the more commonplace pinky blush shades.

Personally I wouldn’t buy it instead of the Tan - which I think is perfect - but it’s a gorgeous colour that would probably work better than the Tan for some people.


----------



## Metope

Hi all! I'm new to Loewe but I've been puzzle curious for a long time. I finally decided this is it, I'm going to get a medium one in tan! Typical me to make a choice right after a price increase, ha. 

I was hoping I could get some pointers about where to buy them with a small discount. Does Neiman Marcus stock them often? I can use a 15% welcome discount there, but right now they don't have the medium in tan. The other department stores don't seem to have any usable codes, do the classic colors ever go on sale anywhere? I'm in WA and our sales tax is outrageous, so I try to grab a discount wherever I can (a 10% discount barely evens out the tax). TIA!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Metope said:


> Hi all! I'm new to Loewe but I've been puzzle curious for a long time. I finally decided this is it, I'm going to get a medium one in tan! Typical me to make a choice right after a price increase, ha.
> 
> I was hoping I could get some pointers about where to buy them with a small discount. Does Neiman Marcus stock them often? I can use a 15% welcome discount there, but right now they don't have the medium in tan. The other department stores don't seem to have any usable codes, do the classic colors ever go on sale anywhere? I'm in WA and our sales tax is outrageous, so I try to grab a discount wherever I can (a 10% discount barely evens out the tax). TIA!


I bought my Tan medium Puzzle last year from Forward with a 10% discount and I read in one of the threads recently that a Tan medium was purchased from Forward with a 15% discount - might be worth checking out.


----------



## Metope

Straight-Laced said:


> I bought my Tan medium Puzzle last year from Forward with a 10% discount and I read in one of the threads recently that a Tan medium was purchased from Forward with a 15% discount - might be worth checking out.



Thank you, that’s encouraging! Not seeing any tan mediums anywhere currently, but I’m not in a rush. I’m sure one will pop up on Forward or NM eventually!


----------



## pinkrose398

Straight-Laced said:


> I bought my Tan medium Puzzle last year from Forward with a 10% discount and I read in one of the threads recently that a Tan medium was purchased from Forward with a 15% discount - might be worth checking out.





Metope said:


> Thank you, that’s encouraging! Not seeing any tan mediums anywhere currently, but I’m not in a rush. I’m sure one will pop up on Forward or NM eventually!



I got my medium tan recently from FWRD for 15% off. The code I used was SISTERSISTER15 (it wasn't published anywhere, I just randomly found it on google).

FWRD just did a 20% off code for Asia so I'm not surprised most things are sold out now. They restock pretty regularly though so you can keep an eye out.

If you see it on Neiman Marcus or Bergdorf's, don't forget to apply the 10% cashback through Rakuten too.

24S has the medium tan in stock and they do codes sometimes but Loewe is not usually included. Once in a while it'll be included so you can also subscribe to their newsletters. The items from 24S arrive in immaculate condition so you know it won't have been a return.


----------



## ajde.adam

Metope said:


> Hi all! I'm new to Loewe but I've been puzzle curious for a long time. I finally decided this is it, I'm going to get a medium one in tan! Typical me to make a choice right after a price increase, ha.
> 
> I was hoping I could get some pointers about where to buy them with a small discount. Does Neiman Marcus stock them often? I can use a 15% welcome discount there, but right now they don't have the medium in tan. The other department stores don't seem to have any usable codes, do the classic colors ever go on sale anywhere? I'm in WA and our sales tax is outrageous, so I try to grab a discount wherever I can (a 10% discount barely evens out the tax). TIA!



Just a few months back, Bergdorf had a good amount of puzzle bags, not about their current stock at the moment. At the time, you could get 10% cash back through the Rakuten app and then get another 15% off from Bergdorf for signing up to receive their emails.


----------



## Metope

Thanks, all! Sounds like I just checked at a randomly poor stock time, I’ll just wait and see where it pops up next. I haven’t shopped at any department stores besides Nordstrom (most of my bags are either from Fashionphile or bought directly from a brand), so the welcome promo codes are definitely handy.


----------



## pinkrose398

Metope said:


> Thanks, all! Sounds like I just checked at a randomly poor stock time, I’ll just wait and see where it pops up next. I haven’t shopped at any department stores besides Nordstrom (most of my bags are either from Fashionphile or bought directly from a brand), so the welcome promo codes are definitely handy.


Yes I think stock isn't great right now. Even a month ago there was more stock available, but I guess they get shipments in waves.


----------



## Yijingchan

Hi All
I just got a preloved 2019 Ibiza Medium puzzle bag.
Really loving it with the tan, blue and raffia. 
Just wondering how do you store the bag typically and how do you take care of the raffia part?


----------



## tweetie

danna_b said:


> Hello, I'm considering getting Loewe puzzle small bag in dark blush, does somebody own it in that particular color? I'm not sure about color transfer, since it is lighter color. I was originally considering getting it in tan, but I see that bag more often around, and this blush pink color looks gorgeous on pictures!
> I have large classic Loewe basket with tan leather, and that leather is the most gorgeous of all on my other designer bags.



I’ve had my dark blush for 1-2 weeks and love it! It’s a great neutral - I think it’ll work well for all 4 seasons. I love the gold hardware on it.


----------



## danna_b

tweetie said:


> I’ve had my dark blush for 1-2 weeks and love it! It’s a great neutral - I think it’ll work well for all 4 seasons. I love the gold hardware on it.


I love the gold hardware as well! I also think it could work well for all 4 seasons, dark blush goes very well (in my head) with all black outfits as well with all white outfits! 
Would you mind posting some photos of it? Some mod shots if possible? I would be very very grateful! I can't find any youtube video featuring Loewe puzzle small in dark blush, I don't know if color is not that popular or what (that makes me love it even more hehe). Also on printerest/instagram no photos of bag in this particular color.
And of course they don't have dark blush in LOEWE store in my city, also online is unavailable on LOEWE site. According to website it is not available in any physical loewe store in Europe, I hope color will not be discontinued soon...  I saw it available only on mytheresa website, but I would really like to see it in person before buying, which seems impossible...


----------



## viewwing

danna_b said:


> I love the gold hardware as well! I also think it could work well for all 4 seasons, dark blush goes very well (in my head) with all black outfits as well with all white outfits!
> Would you mind posting some photos of it? Some mod shots if possible? I would be very very grateful! I can't find any youtube video featuring Loewe puzzle small in dark blush, I don't know if color is not that popular or what (that makes me love it even more hehe). Also on printerest/instagram no photos of bag in this particular color.
> And of course they don't have dark blush in LOEWE store in my city, also online is unavailable on LOEWE site. According to website it is not available in any physical loewe store in Europe, I hope color will not be discontinued soon...  I saw it available only on mytheresa website, but I would really like to see it in person before buying, which seems impossible...


I bought my dark blush in Feb and love it. This pic was from the store when I got mine. If u do a quick search, I have many other pics of it here on the forum including mod shots and some in direct sunlight. Unfortunately it’s a seasonal color that once gone is gone. It was a pre ss22 color that had a pretty short run.


----------



## danna_b

viewwing said:


> I bought my dark blush in Feb and love it. This pic was from the store when I got mine. If u do a quick search, I have many other pics of it here on the forum including mod shots and some in direct sunlight. Unfortunately it’s a seasonal color that once gone is gone. It was a pre ss22 color that had a pretty short run.


Thanks for reply, I checked your older posts, its such a beautiful bag   
I guess I should not wait too long, otherwise I'm risking it is sold out in that color everywhere... I just recently got 2 designer bags, that I want to enjoy first, and I'm usually not getting more than 2-3 bags per year. I guess I would have to make an exception this year 

Do you have any issues with color transfers? I hope it is not requiring too much care? I have two small kids, and therefore for me it is impossible to baby the bags, I have to baby my humans haha


----------



## earthygirl

danna_b said:


> Thanks for reply, I checked your older posts, its such a beautiful bag
> I guess I should not wait too long, otherwise I'm risking it is sold out in that color everywhere... I just recently got 2 designer bags, that I want to enjoy first, and I'm usually not getting more than 2-3 bags per year. I guess I would have to make an exception this year
> 
> Do you have any issues with color transfers? I hope it is not requiring too much care? I have two small kids, and therefore for me it is impossible to baby the bags, I have to baby my humans haha


Haha...I baby my humans too. i don’t own this puzzle but have the warm desert combination from last year. Mine is three toned with the bottom of the bag being a light greyish tone and I don’t have any color transfer or wear and tear. The leather is so durable and it’s such a carefree bag. I wouldn‘t worry about it at all. It is actually the bag I reach for when out with my kids.  If you want that specific color, I would purchase before it’s gone.


----------



## viewwing

danna_b said:


> Thanks for reply, I checked your older posts, its such a beautiful bag
> I guess I should not wait too long, otherwise I'm risking it is sold out in that color everywhere... I just recently got 2 designer bags, that I want to enjoy first, and I'm usually not getting more than 2-3 bags per year. I guess I would have to make an exception this year
> 
> Do you have any issues with color transfers? I hope it is not requiring too much care? I have two small kids, and therefore for me it is impossible to baby the bags, I have to baby my humans haha


I don’t have any troubles with color transfer but I don’t wear dark denim either. I carry it three ways (Crossbody, shoulder n arm) which makes it really versatile. It’s a pink that is darker and the leather is sturdier than the classic calf. It’s been with me in the rain n still looks good as new. It takes time to slouch but when it does, it’s even more beautiful. I hope you get yours! I really love mine!


----------



## Metope

Looks like stock picked up again, I just bought a medium tan!!

I actually started looking at preloved bags, but if you consider the 15% discount from some department stores, a preloved in decent condition comes out more expensive than a new bag. Ridiculous.

Anyone know if you get Rakuten cash back if you use the 15% discount through Rakuten at Bergdorf? I bought through the Rakuten app, but there’s a blurb saying your purchase might not qualify for cash back if you use a discount code. Cash back is 15% now so it would be a decent one, hopefully I’ll get it!


----------



## earthygirl

Metope said:


> Looks like stock picked up again, I just bought a medium tan!!
> 
> I actually started looking at preloved bags, but if you consider the 15% discount from some department stores, a preloved in decent condition comes out more expensive than a new bag. Ridiculous.
> 
> Anyone know if you get Rakuten cash back if you use the 15% discount through Rakuten at Bergdorf? I bought through the Rakuten app, but there’s a blurb saying your purchase might not qualify for cash back if you use a discount code. Cash back is 15% now so it would be a decent one, hopefully I’ll get it!


I’ve purchased two puzzles from bergdorf and got the cash back from rakuten in addition to the new email sign up discount both times (used a different email).  I Also purchased a puzzle from Saks in the past and was able to get their promotional discount and cash back but I think saks changed this a while back.


----------



## Metope

earthygirl said:


> I’ve purchased two puzzles from bergdorf and got the cash back from rakuten in addition to the new email sign up discount both times (used a different email).  I Also purchased a puzzle from Saks in the past and was able to get their promotional discount and cash back but I think saks changed this a while back.


Thank you! Just got an email from Rakuten that it’s in the work, phew.


----------



## Metope

Obviously preaching to the choir here but oh my gosh. This bag is perfect! I’m blown away. 

I was worried it would be hard to access the main compartment on the go, but it really isn’t! I can see it maybe being an issue with the small, but the medium is easy. The back pocket fits my phone and card holder anyway. It’s as beautiful as it’s functional and durable.

Honestly, over $2,000 for a bag was a bridge I never thought I’d cross, but I’m so happy I did. With the discount code and cash back it didn’t end up that much over. I can’t even think of another bag I want now, it’s better to buy one expensive and amazing bag than five so-so bags that are cheaper!


----------



## danna_b

I saw dark blush puzzle back in stock on official Loewe website! They have it in stock on matchesfashion as well... I'm now tempted to get it, just not sure from which store, I never purchased anything directly from Loewe or matchesfashion website. Any experience with these two online stores? 
In case I change my mind (which I don't think so), or bag is not in perfect condition, I would really like not to have a hassle returning/exchanging.


----------



## despair

danna_b said:


> I saw dark blush puzzle back in stock on official Loewe website! They have it in stock on matchesfashion as well... I'm now tempted to get it, just not sure from which store, I never purchased anything directly from Loewe or matchesfashion website. Any experience with these two online stores?
> In case I change my mind (which I don't think so), or bag is not in perfect condition, I would really like not to have a hassle returning/exchanging.


Have ordered multiple times from Loewe online, no issues whatsoever when it comes to returns. A slight hassle would be that you would need to reach out to Customer Service for them to arrange the return pickup but it's entirely free. Return window is a bit shorter than most e-tailers at 14 days though.


----------



## viewwing

danna_b said:


> I saw dark blush puzzle back in stock on official Loewe website! They have it in stock on matchesfashion as well... I'm now tempted to get it, just not sure from which store, I never purchased anything directly from Loewe or matchesfashion website. Any experience with these two online stores?
> In case I change my mind (which I don't think so), or bag is not in perfect condition, I would really like not to have a hassle returning/exchanging.


Do update us here if you get it!


----------



## shopnaddict

I’m thinking of getting my first Loewe bag. But was wondering if this is a smooth leather used for the nappa calfskin puzzle edge. I’m worried about getting scratch’s. I want to rotate it with my speedy 25 when I need a small to medium bag.
It’s the new edge in prune. I can’t get the pic to show


----------



## earthygirl

shopnaddict said:


> I’m thinking of getting my first Loewe bag. But was wondering if this is a smooth leather used for the nappa calfskin puzzle edge. I’m worried about getting scratch’s. I want to rotate it with my speedy 25 when I need a small to medium bag.
> It’s the new edge in prune. I can’t get the pic to show


I wouldn’t worry about scratches with Loewe’s smooth calfskin. It’s pretty durable.


----------



## Greentea

shopnaddict said:


> I’m thinking of getting my first Loewe bag. But was wondering if this is a smooth leather used for the nappa calfskin puzzle edge. I’m worried about getting scratch’s. I want to rotate it with my speedy 25 when I need a small to medium bag.
> It’s the new edge in prune. I can’t get the pic to show


I thought the edge was goat? Either way the calfskin in smooth is really durable too. If it’s goat, even more so


----------



## shopnaddict

Thanks everyone. I only own Loewe shoes. So I wasn’t sure about the bag’s


----------



## ardenp

shopnaddict said:


> I’m thinking of getting my first Loewe bag. But was wondering if this is a smooth leather used for the nappa calfskin puzzle edge. I’m worried about getting scratch’s. I want to rotate it with my speedy 25 when I need a small to medium bag.
> It’s the new edge in prune. I can’t get the pic to show


Is this the bag? I've been eyeing Puzzle for a while and something about this colorway makes the bag so extra special!


----------



## viewwing

delete


----------



## shopnaddict

ardenp said:


> Is this the bag? I've been eyeing Puzzle for a while and something about this colorway makes the bag so extra special!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435784



Yes that’s the bag. It’s so beautiful.


----------



## fuschiapeony

shopnaddict said:


> Yes that’s the bag. It’s so beautiful.


This is on my radar too. And I was wondering similar- what does Nappa calfskin mean? And can someone attest to how comfortable the bag is when worn crossbody? I’m wondering if it’ll be too long on my 5’4 self.


----------



## shopnaddict

fuschiapeony said:


> This is on my radar too. And I was wondering similar- what does Nappa calfskin mean? And can someone attest to how comfortable the bag is when worn crossbody? I’m wondering if it’ll be too long on my 5’4 self.



There aren’t that many reviews on the puzzle edge on YouTube.


----------



## Greentea

fuschiapeony said:


> This is on my radar too. And I was wondering similar- what does Nappa calfskin mean? And can someone attest to how comfortable the bag is when worn crossbody? I’m wondering if it’ll be too long on my 5’4 self.


I usually see nappa refer to lamb skin so my best guess is Nappa calf is a much more supple and perhaps delicate version of the smooth calf. I have smooth calf on mine and it’s soft but also quite thick and hearty


----------



## Metope

So I’ve been using my Puzzle for a bit now and it’s amazing. Just wanted to share my husband’s take on it. He doesn’t usually care about my bags, why would he, but he actually noticed this one. He said “I really like that bag!”, which surprised me! And then “it’s really cool, looks like a basketball”. I’m dead. Never thought of it that way but… he’s not wrong! Lol.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Metope said:


> Never thought of it that way but… he’s not wrong! Lol.


I never thought of the Puzzle that way.


----------



## yah.md

Hello everyone  I recently bought a small puzzle in SAND color GHW. Can i ask if there are any issues so far regarding color transfer to those who own the same color? Im thinking of changing my wardrobe to more neutrals..since i usually wear dark colored clothings. thank you so much. Hoping someone will share their thoughts


----------



## pinkrose398

yah.md said:


> Hello everyone  I recently bought a small puzzle in SAND color GHW. Can i ask if there are any issues so far regarding color transfer to those who own the same color? Im thinking of changing my wardrobe to more neutrals..since i usually wear dark colored clothings. thank you so much. Hoping someone will share their thoughts


There's this youtuber that I watch - PiecesofCeline who has the sand combo and she said she's never had any issues with colour transfer.


----------



## viewwing

yah.md said:


> Hello everyone  I recently bought a small puzzle in SAND color GHW. Can i ask if there are any issues so far regarding color transfer to those who own the same color? Im thinking of changing my wardrobe to more neutrals..since i usually wear dark colored clothings. thank you so much. Hoping someone will share their thoughts


Should be ok, just steer clear of deep dark denim.


----------



## jen_sparro

Could anyone tell me what their opinion is of the difference between Loewe classic calfskin and soft grained calfskin? And how the edging on their puzzle has held up?

I've fallen deeply for the Small puzzle in Soft White (it has tan edging) but just wondering what the difference is between the two leathers is like- feels like? (apart from the obvious that one is more grained than the other) Also wondering how the contrasted edging will go over time... it wouldn't be an everyday bag but it would be in regular rotation. 

Unfortunately there is no place that stocks Loewe in my state so I can't check it out in person! TIA for any advice


----------



## hijulisa

jen_sparro said:


> Could anyone tell me what their opinion is of the difference between Loewe classic calfskin and soft grained calfskin? And how the edging on their puzzle has held up?
> 
> I've fallen deeply for the Small puzzle in Soft White (it has tan edging) but just wondering what the difference is between the two leathers is like- feels like? (apart from the obvious that one is more grained than the other) Also wondering how the contrasted edging will go over time... it wouldn't be an everyday bag but it would be in regular rotation.
> 
> Unfortunately there is no place that stocks Loewe in my state so I can't check it out in person! TIA for any advice



Both leathers are so beautiful, I was choosing between the smooth tan color and the grained sand color, but ultimately went with the grained sand because the hardware was gold, and the strap I was getting for it had gold clasps. (On the smooth tan calfskin the hardware was silver). I also think the size of the bag is the more important factor of how the bag will wear over time, I've seen a medium sized puzzle bag in the grained leather look extremely smushed and structureless at the airport (but I'm guessing that bag was very well loved which I like to see). 

As for the edging, there is a spot on my puzzle bag that the edge glazing was applied quite thinly..I was worried about rubbing and exposing the leather over time but so far it's held up well. 

That soft white with the tan edging is stunning! I hope you get it.


----------



## bulldoggyblues

Just received my small tan puzzle in smooth calfskin, and noticed there’s a lot of variation in the amount of graininess between the pieces. For example, the flap is quite a but grainier than the front. Can anyone tell me if this is normal? 

I’d prefer to not have to exchange, since I prefer the white anagram and that is getting harder to find since they changed it to the embossed anagram. Any input is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## fsadeli

bulldoggyblues said:


> Just received my small tan puzzle in smooth calfskin, and noticed there’s a lot of variation in the amount of graininess between the pieces. For example, the flap is quite a but grainier than the front. Can anyone tell me if this is normal?
> 
> I’d prefer to not have to exchange, since I prefer the white anagram and that is getting harder to find since they changed it to the embossed anagram. Any input is appreciated! Thanks!


normal, my puzzle bottom is also smoother than the rest of the panel  the difference on your bag is so obvious though.


----------



## ajde.adam

bulldoggyblues said:


> Just received my small tan puzzle in smooth calfskin, and noticed there’s a lot of variation in the amount of graininess between the pieces. For example, the flap is quite a but grainier than the front. Can anyone tell me if this is normal?
> 
> I’d prefer to not have to exchange, since I prefer the white anagram and that is getting harder to find since they changed it to the embossed anagram. Any input is appreciated! Thanks!



Dang, that’s a big difference in texture and that would bother me so much. The grain on the flap looks the same as the grain on my soft-grained puzzle.


----------



## dearbag

Could anyone shed me some light on where I could find the small puzzle in exactly this spec — *White one with black edging in smooth calfskin*! Do I still have my hopes since white is supposed to be a classic color? This season they seem to only have the one with tan edging. I dont mind grained leather but would prefer smooth leather more.

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## viewwing

bulldoggyblues said:


> Just received my small tan puzzle in smooth calfskin, and noticed there’s a lot of variation in the amount of graininess between the pieces. For example, the flap is quite a but grainier than the front. Can anyone tell me if this is normal?
> 
> I’d prefer to not have to exchange, since I prefer the white anagram and that is getting harder to find since they changed it to the embossed anagram. Any input is appreciated! Thanks!


Yes totally normal. In fact you’d be hard pressed to find one that is t like that. Some are more obv than others when I was choosing mine at the store.


----------



## danna_b

viewwing said:


> Do update us here if you get it!


Unfortunately it was sold out once I checked the site again (like in few hours it was gone)  
I signed up for notifications when back in stock, but no luck since then. I'm hesitant to get from multi-brand site, designer bags I usually buy only from the store directly or from brand online-store directly, but always prefer to choose the one myself in the store. I guess I'm just too paranoid haha 
I guess I will have to wait some other color they release and makes my heart sink like dark blush made me feel... In the mean time I got one very cute blush-pinkish bag from brand name polene, that I'm really happy about, but Loewe puzzle remains on my wishlist, such a timeless gorgeous piece! Enjoy yours!


----------



## ManyMoons

bulldoggyblues said:


> Just received my small tan puzzle in smooth calfskin, and noticed there’s a lot of variation in the amount of graininess between the pieces. For example, the flap is quite a but grainier than the front. Can anyone tell me if this is normal?
> 
> I’d prefer to not have to exchange, since I prefer the white anagram and that is getting harder to find since they changed it to the embossed anagram. Any input is appreciated! Thanks!


Normal for the smooth calfskin puzzles. They are often made from inconsistently put together smooth or not so smooth calfskin. The most consistent quality puzzle leather is only in Loewe’s soft grained calf.


----------



## 880

yah.md said:


> I recently bought a small puzzle in SAND color GHW. Can i ask if there are any issues so far regarding color transfer to those who own the same color? Im thinking of changing my wardrobe to more neutrals..since i usually wear dark colored clothings. thank you so much. Hoping someone will share their thoughts





jen_sparro said:


> I've fallen deeply for the Small puzzle in Soft White (it has tan edging) but just wondering what the difference is between the two leathers is like- feels like? (apart from the obvious that one is more grained than the other) Also wondering how the contrasted edging will go over time... it wouldn't be an everyday bag but it would be in regular rotation.



@jen_sparro , I have the soft white pebbled leather with contrast dark tan edging. It wears like iron. Has gone through rain; being squished in roller bags; worn against dark clothes. I have also worn it for months straight on trips. No issues re edging or color transfer. Now that people wear winter white, it’s a year round bag, and it looks great in the evenings worn as a top handle, no strap. I recently got some orange spot on it, and a dab of water got it out. It’s a workhorse. Re the feeing of pebbled leather, it is less plastic feeling than Hermes epsom, and less dry and drab looking than Hermes Togo.

@yah.md , i wear dark colors and the soft white puzzle, much lighter than sand, has picked up zero color transfer. But, my clothes are color safe and I bought the pebbled leather. I am not particularly careful with my bags either.


----------



## BB8

880 said:


> @jen_sparro , I have the soft white pebbled leather with contrast dark tan edging. It wears like iron. Has gone through rain; being squished in roller bags; worn against dark clothes. I have also worn it for months straight on trips. No issues re edging or color transfer. Now that people wear winter white, it’s a year round bag, and it looks great in the evenings worn as a top handle, no strap. I recently got some orange spot on it, and a dab of water got it out. It’s a workhorse. Re the feeing of pebbled leather, it is less plastic feeling than Hermes epsom, and less dry and drab looking than Hermes Togo.
> 
> @yah.md , i wear dark colors and the soft white puzzle, much lighter than sand, has picked up zero color transfer. But, my clothes are color safe and I bought the pebbled leather. I am not particularly careful with my bags either.
> View attachment 5516064
> View attachment 5516065


That puzzle looks wonderful on you!


----------



## viewwing

880 said:


> @jen_sparro , I have the soft white pebbled leather with contrast dark tan edging. It wears like iron. Has gone through rain; being squished in roller bags; worn against dark clothes. I have also worn it for months straight on trips. No issues re edging or color transfer. Now that people wear winter white, it’s a year round bag, and it looks great in the evenings worn as a top handle, no strap. I recently got some orange spot on it, and a dab of water got it out. It’s a workhorse. Re the feeing of pebbled leather, it is less plastic feeling than Hermes epsom, and less dry and drab looking than Hermes Togo.
> 
> @yah.md , i wear dark colors and the soft white puzzle, much lighter than sand, has picked up zero color transfer. But, my clothes are color safe and I bought the pebbled leather. I am not particularly careful with my bags either.
> View attachment 5516064
> View attachment 5516065


Now I want a white one! You got me interested.


----------



## viewwing

danna_b said:


> Unfortunately it was sold out once I checked the site again (like in few hours it was gone)
> I signed up for notifications when back in stock, but no luck since then. I'm hesitant to get from multi-brand site, designer bags I usually buy only from the store directly or from brand online-store directly, but always prefer to choose the one myself in the store. I guess I'm just too paranoid haha
> I guess I will have to wait some other color they release and makes my heart sink like dark blush made me feel... In the mean time I got one very cute blush-pinkish bag from brand name polene, that I'm really happy about, but Loewe puzzle remains on my wishlist, such a timeless gorgeous piece! Enjoy yours!


I’m sure you’ll find something else that makes your heart sing! Loewe releases so many different colors every season...we just need to be patient. Polend has a really nice blush color for their bags which I think will be beautiful too! Enjoy! Blush colored bags are soooo neutral!


----------



## jen_sparro

880 said:


> @jen_sparro , I have the soft white pebbled leather with contrast dark tan edging. It wears like iron. Has gone through rain; being squished in roller bags; worn against dark clothes. I have also worn it for months straight on trips. No issues re edging or color transfer. Now that people wear winter white, it’s a year round bag, and it looks great in the evenings worn as a top handle, no strap. I recently got some orange spot on it, and a dab of water got it out. It’s a workhorse. Re the feeing of pebbled leather, it is less plastic feeling than Hermes epsom, and less dry and drab looking than Hermes Togo.



Thank you so much @880 very helpful and gives me the push I need... ordering my first Loewe this week (thought it was going to be the basket... but!). Will post pics when I receive it. Btw the mini is so cute!


----------



## Minie26

bulldoggyblues said:


> Just received my small tan puzzle in smooth calfskin, and noticed there’s a lot of variation in the amount of graininess between the pieces. For example, the flap is quite a but grainier than the front. Can anyone tell me if this is normal?
> 
> I’d prefer to not have to exchange, since I prefer the white anagram and that is getting harder to find since they changed it to the embossed anagram. Any input is appreciated! Thanks!


hi can you let me know where did you get your bag from?
i've seen that they have changed the logo, the smooth leather is no longer with the white embossed logo.


----------



## ncch

hi - does anyone own the mini puzzle? 

i saw it in store and it's a really cute size but wondering if it's a touch too small?  what can you fit it in?  im thinking the bag itself isnt too small but the zip opening on all puzzles is smaller (unlike other bags where it just zips wide open).

let me know if you're loving or if you find it hard to use.

thanks!


----------



## viewwing

ncch said:


> hi - does anyone own the mini puzzle?
> 
> i saw it in store and it's a really cute size but wondering if it's a touch too small?  what can you fit it in?  im thinking the bag itself isnt too small but the zip opening on all puzzles is smaller (unlike other bags where it just zips wide open).
> 
> let me know if you're loving or if you find it hard to use.
> 
> thanks!


I’m loving mine! I carry the LV Rosalie wallet, a 4 key holder, an iPhone mini, a pack of disposable tissues, hand sanitizer and lipstick without any problem. I have very small hands but I do find it hard to get things in and out especially if I’m in a rush. But I still love using it Cos it’s soooooo cute!


----------



## Straight-Laced

ncch said:


> hi - does anyone own the mini puzzle?
> 
> i saw it in store and it's a really cute size but wondering if it's a touch too small?  what can you fit it in?  im thinking the bag itself isnt too small but the zip opening on all puzzles is smaller (unlike other bags where it just zips wide open).
> 
> let me know if you're loving or if you find it hard to use.
> 
> thanks!


I'm late to the mini Puzzle because generally I don't like mini bags all that much and I already own medium and small Puzzles. But I was convinced by others here so I've recently bought my first mini and am already deciding which colour I'll choose for my second one.
It's a really practical mini bag. I also bought a second shoulder strap that's adjustable to give me more options. The zip top opening is small but it makes things feel secure IMO. I carry my iPhone 12 Pro, Loewe 5 card coin case and a bunch of keys plus maybe some lipstick and small tissue pack. Sunglasses worn on face or top of head but a smaller pair would fit without a case as well.
I'm going to buy another one in a neutral colour that I want to use as my small day bag for travelling.

ETA : There are probably plenty of these "what fits" videos for the mini Puzzle around but I watched this one because I was interested in the colour


----------



## hijulisa

ncch said:


> hi - does anyone own the mini puzzle?
> 
> i saw it in store and it's a really cute size but wondering if it's a touch too small?  what can you fit it in?  im thinking the bag itself isnt too small but the zip opening on all puzzles is smaller (unlike other bags where it just zips wide open).
> 
> let me know if you're loving or if you find it hard to use.
> 
> thanks!



It's a great mini bag!
It fits my iphone pro max (with case), portable battery charger, slim card holder, hand sanitizer, airpods, kleenex pack and lipstick. It is full at this point but I prefer it this way because my items don't move around and everything is easily reachable.


----------



## katg519

Just purchased my first Loewe!  Here she is in all of her mini tan glory!


----------



## viewwing

katg519 said:


> Just purchased my first Loewe!  Here she is in all of her mini tan glory!
> 
> View attachment 5573692


Twins! You’re gonna love it!


----------



## ajde.adam

katg519 said:


> Just purchased my first Loewe!  Here she is in all of her mini tan glory!
> 
> View attachment 5573692



Congrats on the new bag! Seeing all these tan puzzles is making me envious HAHA


----------



## frenziedhandbag

katg519 said:


> Just purchased my first Loewe!  Here she is in all of her mini tan glory!


This is gorgeous. I love Loewe's tan. Just the right tone of brown. Classic and versatile.


----------



## ncch

hi everyone - probably a silly question but...

im borrowing my friends puzzle to get a feel for it before i buy one myself but where/ which rings do you attach the long strap?  trying to figure out what works best - both closer to the body?  both on the outside or diagonal ?

im thinking both closer to the body (on the inside) so that the strap is behind the handle and doesnt get in the way?

thanks!


----------



## phoebe_chen

ncch said:


> hi everyone - probably a silly question but...
> 
> im borrowing my friends puzzle to get a feel for it before i buy one myself but where/ which rings do you attach the long strap?  trying to figure out what works best - both closer to the body?  both on the outside or diagonal ?
> 
> im thinking both closer to the body (on the inside) so that the strap is behind the handle and doesnt get in the way?
> 
> thanks!


I wear mine both closer to the body and so far don't have any issue when I'm out and about carrying the bag crossbody. It's truly a comfortable everyday bag. Which color are you eyeing?


----------



## ncch

phoebe_chen said:


> I wear mine both closer to the body and so far don't have any issue when I'm out and about carrying the bag crossbody. It's truly a comfortable everyday bag. Which color are you eyeing?


thanks!

i like the ones that have the three colors - so one that has varying shades of green or gray!


----------



## viewwing

ncch said:


> thanks!
> 
> i like the ones that have the three colors - so one that has varying shades of green or gray!


I think that color is already gone...it’s a seasonal color,so if u see it, grab it, it won’t ever return. I wear my strap on the outer side of the handle, no problems with it either, but the SA told me it’s supposed to be diagonal so the bag balances better. Individual preference I guess.


----------



## Greentea

phoebe_chen said:


> I wear mine both closer to the body and so far don't have any issue when I'm out and about carrying the bag crossbody. It's truly a comfortable everyday bag. Which color are you eyeing?


Attach the strap going in from the back for it to lie flat. So back of square rings on both sides, not front


----------



## phoebe_chen

Greentea said:


> Attach the strap going in from the back for it to lie flat. So back of square rings on both sides, not front


yup, doing exactly that! (closer to the body, back of the square rings, both sides)


----------



## trixiebellle

Ok I’m so annoyed now I seriously don’t know what to do. I was eyeing this bag forever but really wanted a small tan in smooth leather with embossed logo (no white), waited for like 6 months before I gave up in February and got the white logo one and I love it but I don’t love the logo. So now I’m contemplating if it’s worth selling it and get the embossed logo one since that’s finally available, but it feels super boring to buy a basically identical bag to the one I already have.

Should I wait and hope white logo supreme condition bags will increase in demand when they get less available or is that completely unrealistic? 

And I feel kind of like a traitor if I sell her as I love her so much. If only that embossed option would go away…

Guess I just wanted to vent a little. Also while I’m at it, did anyone get the grey grained calf one?


----------



## thundercloud

ncch said:


> hi - does anyone own the mini puzzle?
> 
> i saw it in store and it's a really cute size but wondering if it's a touch too small?  what can you fit it in?  im thinking the bag itself isnt too small but the zip opening on all puzzles is smaller (unlike other bags where it just zips wide open).
> 
> let me know if you're loving or if you find it hard to use.
> 
> thanks!


Echoing what others have said, I love the mini puzzle! It's super light, easy to use and durable. I can fit my huge phone in it with my daily essentials (kleenex, cardholder, eye drops, lip balm, hand wipes, doggie poop bags, car key & house key) with some room to spare. (If I stuff the bag, then it makes it harder to get my large phone out, so I like to leave some room.) I would love another mini in a fun pop of color someday. My sand mini is the perfect neutral and goes with pretty much everything.


----------



## Greentea

trixiebellle said:


> Ok I’m so annoyed now I seriously don’t know what to do. I was eyeing this bag forever but really wanted a small tan in smooth leather with embossed logo (no white), waited for like 6 months before I gave up in February and got the white logo one and I love it but I don’t love the logo. So now I’m contemplating if it’s worth selling it and get the embossed logo one since that’s finally available, but it feels super boring to buy a basically identical bag to the one I already have.
> 
> Should I wait and hope white logo supreme condition bags will increase in demand when they get less available or is that completely unrealistic?
> 
> And I feel kind of like a traitor if I sell her as I love her so much. If only that embossed option would go away…
> 
> Guess I just wanted to vent a little. Also while I’m at it, did anyone get the grey grained calf one?


No but I love it! I am no help becuase I like the white logo, and I have a black one. So it's really noticeable. But I do like it.


----------



## lalame

ncch said:


> hi - does anyone own the mini puzzle?
> 
> i saw it in store and it's a really cute size but wondering if it's a touch too small?  what can you fit it in?  im thinking the bag itself isnt too small but the zip opening on all puzzles is smaller (unlike other bags where it just zips wide open).
> 
> let me know if you're loving or if you find it hard to use.
> 
> thanks!



It's a pretty decent size for a mini... probably a bit more capacity than a Chanel mini. It comfortably fits my Iphone XS, keys, card holder, sunglasses, mask, floss, pen, and lipstick/chapstick. I will say I do find the opening annoying and wish it were wider.


----------



## ajde.adam

Currently browsing Bergdorf right now, and I ran into these beauties! I love these new small Puzzles with their monochrome look. The thicker strap is also a plus for me as well as it suits my style better, though I’m not sure if they’re adjustable. The canvas lining is matched to the color of the bag as well. The main difference I see compared to the current puzzles is that the back pocket no longer has a zipper. The pecan color has my heart right now 

•Small Puzzles





						Loewe Puzzle Small Leather Top-Handle Bag
					

Get free shipping on Loewe Puzzle Small Leather Top-Handle Bag at Bergdorf Goodman. Shop the latest luxury fashions from top designers.



					www.bergdorfgoodman.com
				




•Mini Puzzles





						Loewe Puzzle Mini Leather Top-Handle Bag
					

Get free shipping on Loewe Puzzle Mini Leather Top-Handle Bag at Bergdorf Goodman. Shop the latest luxury fashions from top designers.



					www.bergdorfgoodman.com
				




Edit:
They have quite a bit of new items on there for preorder. The new Goya puffers can be viewed as well!


----------



## trixiebellle

ajde.adam said:


> Currently browsing Bergdorf right now, and I ran into these beauties! I love these new small Puzzles with their monochrome look. The thicker strap is also a plus for me as well as it suits my style better, though I’m not sure if they’re adjustable. The canvas lining is matched to the color of the bag as well. The main difference I see compared to the current puzzles is that the back pocket no longer has a zipper. The pecan color has my heart right now
> 
> •Small Puzzles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loewe Puzzle Small Leather Top-Handle Bag
> 
> 
> Get free shipping on Loewe Puzzle Small Leather Top-Handle Bag at Bergdorf Goodman. Shop the latest luxury fashions from top designers.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bergdorfgoodman.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> •Mini Puzzles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loewe Puzzle Mini Leather Top-Handle Bag
> 
> 
> Get free shipping on Loewe Puzzle Mini Leather Top-Handle Bag at Bergdorf Goodman. Shop the latest luxury fashions from top designers.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bergdorfgoodman.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> They have quite a bit of new items on there for preorder. The new Goya puffers can be viewed as well!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581397
> View attachment 5581398
> View attachment 5581399
> View attachment 5581400


wow! Did you touch it? Does the leather feel the same as the old one? They look more shiny and possibly softer which would be a huge pro in my book


----------



## ajde.adam

trixiebellle said:


> wow! Did you touch it? Does the leather feel the same as the old one? They look more shiny and possibly softer which would be a huge pro in my book


Sorry, should’ve clarified that I was browsing online HAHA. They definitely look softer and the leather for sure has some sheen to them.


----------



## Greentea

So curious!


----------



## bulldoggyblues

Minie26 said:


> hi can you let me know where did you get your bag from?
> i've seen that they have changed the logo, the smooth leather is no longer with the white embossed logo.


I returned the one with the more pebbled flap and ordered another from Net-a-Porter and it still has the white logo. The new one has much more uniform smooth leather.


----------



## earthygirl

jen_sparro said:


> Could anyone tell me what their opinion is of the difference between Loewe classic calfskin and soft grained calfskin? And how the edging on their puzzle has held up?
> 
> I've fallen deeply for the Small puzzle in Soft White (it has tan edging) but just wondering what the difference is between the two leathers is like- feels like? (apart from the obvious that one is more grained than the other) Also wondering how the contrasted edging will go over time... it wouldn't be an everyday bag but it would be in regular rotation.
> 
> Unfortunately there is no place that stocks Loewe in my state so I can't check it out in person! TIA for any advice



did you end up buying the soft white puzzle?  I am considering it in the small size. If you bought it, have you found it to be durable?  do you use it frequently?   I’m not sure if I should purchase the soft white but I love the white with the tan edging.


----------



## viewwing

earthygirl said:


> did you end up buying the soft white puzzle?  I am considering it in the small size. If you bought it, have you found it to be durable?  do you use it frequently?   I’m not sure if I should purchase the soft white but I love the white with the tan edging.


It’s really beautiful in real life. i have the grained leather puzzle in another color but I think this leather type makes it less prone to dirt and color transfer. So if you don’t wear dark denim often I’d say this is the best white bag you can get.  I’m considering it too.


----------



## earthygirl

viewwing said:


> It’s really beautiful in real life. i have the grained leather puzzle in another color but I think this leather type makes it less prone to dirt and color transfer. So if you don’t wear dark denim often I’d say this is the best white bag you can get.  I’m considering it too.


Thank you…I just bought it from BG. 15% off from bergdorf Goodman for new email sign up (used my daughter’s email since I’ve done this before) and an additional 10%off by going through rakuten.  I hope I love it!  This will be the fourth puzzle bag I’ve owned…I get bored of the color but never of the style so I keep buying and selling!


----------



## viewwing

earthygirl said:


> Thank you…I just bought it from BG. 15% off from bergdorf Goodman for new email sign up (used my daughter’s email since I’ve done this before) and an additional 10%off by going through rakuten.  I hope I love it!  This will be the fourth puzzle bag I’ve owned…I get bored of the color but never of the style so I keep buying and selling!


Let me know how it goes when it arrives! Excited for you!


----------



## rachelyx

I got two puzzle bags, one mini size, and one medium. Mini is my favorite, I wear it every day.


----------



## jen_sparro

earthygirl said:


> did you end up buying the soft white puzzle?  I am considering it in the small size. If you bought it, have you found it to be durable?  do you use it frequently?   I’m not sure if I should purchase the soft white but I love the white with the tan edging.


Yes I did buy it (I got the small too!), have I used it yet? Unfortunately no as it's middle of winter here and I'm a tad nervous about colour transfer with all the dark colours I tend to wear in winter. But I'll try to take some pictures of it this weekend when it's meant to be sunnier!

First impressions- the white has a slight greyish undertone like @viewwing described when I asked (thank you viewwing!) but it's not overly cool. Leather is beautiful and thick, I definitely think the soft grained calf leather is very durable- it's not going to scuff/mark up as easily as a smooth leather. I think this will be a go-to bag during the warmer months for me.

I am considering getting a twilly to wrap the handle with to add some protection to it as I think this would be the main area that might show wear and tear (with all our hand oils etc.)... I do wish Loewe hadn't gotten rid of the feet as that'd protect the base a bit more but I'm really happy I got it overall!


----------



## despair

Went down to the boutique to check out the new mono-colored puzzles but sadly this release is not going to be for me. The colors are ALL lovely and the uniform hardware color etc (even the interior herringbone cotton canvas lining is color matched!) really gives the bag a different look from prior puzzle releases. The back of small puzzle does not have the zip pocket and is a slip pocket instead (less difficulty in matching the hardware color I presume, as the opening zip is the only hardware that remains gold in color, though it's not visible generally vs the back). Unfortunately the beautiful non-adjustable leather strap that comes with the mini and small puzzles in this release are very very short, and totally unusable for myself and my partner. It hangs awkwardly mid-torso and isn't able to sit at the hip like the typical straps included with the puzzles (set at close to max length). Very sad to miss out on this release, and hoping that they would release a variant for men's sizes!!


----------



## ajde.adam

despair said:


> Went down to the boutique to check out the new mono-colored puzzles but sadly this release is not going to be for me. The colors are ALL lovely and the uniform hardware color etc (even the interior herringbone cotton canvas lining is color matched!) really gives the bag a different look from prior puzzle releases. The back of small puzzle does not have the zip pocket and is a slip pocket instead (less difficulty in matching the hardware color I presume, as the opening zip is the only hardware that remains gold in color, though it's not visible generally vs the back). Unfortunately the beautiful non-adjustable leather strap that comes with the mini and small puzzles in this release are very very short, and totally unusable for myself and my partner. It hangs awkwardly mid-torso and isn't able to sit at the hip like the typical straps included with the puzzles (set at close to max length). Very sad to miss out on this release, and hoping that they would release a variant for men's sizes!!



I feel like they definitely fumbled this release with the non-adjustable straps. The new bags could’ve catered to more clients if the straps weren’t very limiting.


----------



## despair

ajde.adam said:


> I feel like they definitely fumbled this release with the non-adjustable straps. The new bags could’ve catered to more clients if the straps weren’t very limiting.


Yes, I am really not a fan of non-adjustable straps in general. Even the men's jacquard strap which I got (there's a non adjustable one two seasons back) is a tad too long for me and has resulted in significantly lower use of that strap vs others...


----------



## luxurylucy

I bought one of the current season mini puzzle bags with color blocking. Now I want to sell my bag. The mini is cute but it’s too cumbersome to get in and out, especially my phone. I thought the mini does fit everything I need but it’s hard to get in and out. I can’t open the bag and grab stuff with one hand. I can’t return it because I bought it overseas. Does anyone feel this regret with the mini?


----------



## lalame

luxurylucy said:


> I bought one of the current season mini puzzle bags with color blocking. Now I want to sell my bag. The mini is cute but it’s too cumbersome to get in and out, especially my phone. I thought the mini does fit everything I need but it’s hard to get in and out. I can’t open the bag and grab stuff with one hand. I can’t return it because I bought it overseas. Does anyone feel this regret with the mini?



I wouldn't say I regret it per se but I definitely agree with you about how fiddly it is. Wish they would've extended the opening a bit. The combination of flap, small opening, and zipper makes it so hard to get things sometimes - and I haven't even used it in super cold weather, when I imagine it would be even more unpleasant (due to cold zipper scraping along sensitive hands). I still use her quite a bit though hence no regret but yeah. On the bright side if it's hard for you to get anything out, it'll be extra hard for thieves. Well, unless they cut the thin strap.


----------



## luxurylucy

lalame said:


> I wouldn't say I regret it per se but I definitely agree with you about how fiddly it is. Wish they would've extended the opening a bit. The combination of flap, small opening, and zipper makes it so hard to get things sometimes - and I haven't even used it in super cold weather, when I imagine it would be even more unpleasant (due to cold zipper scraping along sensitive hands). I still use her quite a bit though hence no regret but yeah. On the bright side if it's hard for you to get anything out, it'll be extra hard for thieves. Well, unless they cut the thin strap.


I agree it’s hard for thieves to get in. Because it’s hard to open, I feel safe even leaving it unzipped with the flap over it.


----------



## BB8

I have been looking into getting the size small puzzle, but see that a new version has been released with the back pocket being open. For current owners of the small (and up) size with the zippered back pocket: do you find the rubbing of the zipper causing damage/wear to that portion of your clothing it is laying against (i.e., with shoulder and crossbody wear)?


----------



## ajde.adam

BB8 said:


> I have been looking into getting the size small puzzle, but see that a new version has been released with the back pocket being open. For current owners of the small (and up) size with the zippered back pocket: do you find the rubbing of the zipper causing damage/wear to that portion of your clothing it is laying against (i.e., with shoulder and crossbody wear)?



The color you must’ve been looking at were probably one of their tonal coloured hardware. The classic puzzles or even the edge ones all have the zippered back pocket.

I have used my small puzzle quite a bit and have had no issues with it damaging any of my clothing.


----------



## earthygirl

luxurylucy said:


> I bought one of the current season mini puzzle bags with color blocking. Now I want to sell my bag. The mini is cute but it’s too cumbersome to get in and out, especially my phone. I thought the mini does fit everything I need but it’s hard to get in and out. I can’t open the bag and grab stuff with one hand. I can’t return it because I bought it overseas. Does anyone feel this regret with the mini?


I just bought a mini. I own a small puzzle and bought a second small, but then decided to return it and purchase the mini puzzle.  If I had only one puzzle, it would be the small; However, I am loving my mini puzzle and have been wearing it nonstop for the last week.  Sometimes I don’t want to feel the weight of a bag and the mini is perfect for those days. The opening doesn’t bother me because I carry just the essentials and switching from a compact wallet to a card holder helps.


----------



## BB8

ajde.adam said:


> The color you must’ve been looking at were probably one of their tonal coloured hardware. The classic puzzles or even the edge ones all have the zippered back pocket.
> 
> I have used my small puzzle quite a bit and have had no issues with it damaging any of my clothing.


Thanks for the input


----------



## dbcelly

Hi Puzzle owners! Would you all consider the bag to be a workhorse / daily bag?  

I'm looking at using the small as a daily bag, but then that means I'll load it with heavy things (water bottle, umbrella, notebook etc maybe even flat shoes if I can) and it may get rained on.  There's probably better options like a hardy coach bag or canvas tote, but I like the unique design.. just not sure if I should take the plunge if I plan to only use it on weekends.


----------



## ajde.adam

dbcelly said:


> Hi Puzzle owners! Would you all consider the bag to be a workhorse / daily bag?
> 
> I'm looking at using the small as a daily bag, but then that means I'll load it with heavy things (water bottle, umbrella, notebook etc maybe even flat shoes if I can) and it may get rained on.  There's probably better options like a hardy coach bag or canvas tote, but I like the unique design.. just not sure if I should take the plunge if I plan to only use it on weekends.



I have no problem using mine as a daily bag, but I also don’t carry in my bag the things you listed. I feel like the water bottle and umbrella alone would eat up so much space, plus you also have to factor in the size of the notebook you carry on the daily. Let’s not forget your daily essentials: will you have room for all of those on top of the three/four items you listed?


----------



## dbcelly

ajde.adam said:


> I have no problem using mine as a daily bag, but I also don’t carry in my bag the things you listed. I feel like the water bottle and umbrella alone would eat up so much space, plus you also have to factor in the size of the notebook you carry on the daily. Let’s not forget your daily essentials: will you have room for all of those on top of the three/four items you listed?


Thanks! Ah, I may be being ambitious then or find a super miniature umbrella and water bottle.


----------



## ajde.adam

dbcelly said:


> Thanks! Ah, I may be being ambitious then or find a super miniature umbrella and water bottle.



The medium might be a better size if you’re wanting to be able to fit the things you want and then some. The opening is obviously much more generous as well since it is a bigger bag.


----------



## Emma1420

So I recently bought the small size in grey.  The leather feels super treated and almost rubbery.  Is that normal?  I purchased the bag from Nordstrom and it wasn’t packaged very well. So I’m questioning the bags authenticity.  The leather is lovely and soft, it just feels like it’s got 12 layers of paint on it.


----------



## Straight-Laced

dbcelly said:


> Hi Puzzle owners! Would you all consider the bag to be a workhorse / daily bag?
> 
> I'm looking at using the small as a daily bag, but then that means I'll load it with heavy things (water bottle, umbrella, notebook etc maybe even flat shoes if I can) and it may get rained on.  There's probably better options like a hardy coach bag or canvas tote, but I like the unique design.. just not sure if I should take the plunge if I plan to only use it on weekends.


I have the Puzzle in three sizes and if I wanted to carry the load you listed I’d choose my medium Puzzle. 
I definitely consider the medium to be a solid workhorse.


----------



## earthygirl

Straight-Laced said:


> I have the Puzzle in three sizes and if I wanted to carry the load you listed I’d choose my medium Puzzle.
> I definitely consider the medium to be a solid workhorse.


I agree. The only thing I have to add is that though the medium puzzle is lightweight compared to other leather bags with a similar capacity, it feels much more heavy than the small puzzle when you put your stuff into it. The medium puzzle bag is an alternative to carrying an all leather tote bag; the small puzzle is spacious for a smallish crossbody bag.


----------



## Straight-Laced

luxurylucy said:


> I bought one of the current season mini puzzle bags with color blocking. Now I want to sell my bag. The mini is cute but it’s too cumbersome to get in and out, especially my phone. I thought the mini does fit everything I need but it’s hard to get in and out. I can’t open the bag and grab stuff with one hand. I can’t return it because I bought it overseas. Does anyone feel this regret with the mini?


I don’t have regrets about my recent mini Puzzle purchase but I know what you mean and I’ve changed my mind about the mini being the ideal small and practical day bag for travel. 
I’d been planning to buy a neutral colour (mainly for travel) but I suddenly changed direction and bought a mini in colour pop orange for occasional wear. I do love it but I see the drawbacks now and will eventually buy a Givenchy mini Pandora (a bag I used to have and know well) for travel instead of a mini Puzzle. 

Sometimes you just can’t know until you’ve used a bag for a while. Hopefully you can sell it well and buy a bag that works for you


----------



## jill39

luxurylucy said:


> I bought one of the current season mini puzzle bags with color blocking. Now I want to sell my bag. The mini is cute but it’s too cumbersome to get in and out, especially my phone. I thought the mini does fit everything I need but it’s hard to get in and out. I can’t open the bag and grab stuff with one hand. I can’t return it because I bought it overseas. Does anyone feel this regret with the mini?


I was thinking of the mini puzzle but after reading your post--I am not sure.


----------



## WingNut

jill39 said:


> I was thinking of the mini puzzle but after reading your post--I am not sure.


Same. I want to start with a small, considering adding a mini afterwards, but fussiness and lack of ease of access will turn me off.


----------



## ncch

these recent posts are definitely making me re-think the mini


----------



## jill39

WingNut said:


> Same. I want to start with a small, considering adding a mini afterwards, but fussiness and lack of ease of access will turn me off.


----------



## jill39

Yeah—I guess the mini for me would really be just an evening bag


----------



## Straight-Laced

I wouldn’t want to put anyone off the mini Puzzle! I’m very happy with mine.  

If the strap length is right it makes things easier to get things in and out with one hand, just rest the bag against yourself to make it stable. I carry a Loewe coin card case (not a regular wallet) and an iPhone 12 Pro and removing them is no problem at all just by holding the bag opening apart with my hand as I reach in and grab. It’s not a deep bag so things aren’t going to be out of reach, and I have small hands. I guess it might be more difficult if the bag is stuffed full, but if I’m carrying a lot I take a bigger bag.

Also I’m using a shorter strap on mine so the bag sits slightly higher on me, which I prefer for aesthetic reasons anyway. But if you’re carrying the bag by the top handle only, no strap, again just make it stable against your body and access with one hand is easily doable.

Trying it in store with your phone, wallet, keys etc is probably best.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Just realised that I forgot to add my mini Puzzle to this thread, I posted it another thread.  Photos taken when brand new and tags were still on. I had a $300 coupon for the bag so it made buying the jacquard strap more bearable.


----------



## Mirisaa

I have A Mini puzzle and I love it! I don’t find it too hard to get things in and out and it fits my daily essentials, a wallet, keys, AirPods, hand sanitizer and sunglasses.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mirisaa said:


> I have A Mini puzzle and I love it!


This is such a pretty color combi.


----------



## Mirisaa

frenziedhandbag said:


> This is such a pretty color combi.


Thank you!


----------



## viewwing

@frenziedhandbag what color mini puzzle did you get? Let’s see some pics! Yay!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> @frenziedhandbag what color mini puzzle did you get? Let’s see some pics! Yay!


I had been a Loewe admirer for a super long time but always felt the Puzzle was too big for me (width wise). I tried on one so long ago that I cannot even recall whether the one I tried on was the medium? It just felt huge against me. Thanks to a friend, I got to rehome hers. I got it very recently but I'm really loving it. Though the opening is small, I don't find it difficult to get into. My phone (with case) is a tad bulky but I can slide it in if I do it sideways. Okay, I admit to being more tolerant as I'm a fan of the cartoon.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> I had been a Loewe admirer for a super long time but always felt the Puzzle was too big for me (width wise). I tried on one so long ago that I cannot even recall whether the one I tried on was the medium? It just felt huge against me. Thanks to a friend, I got to rehome hers. I got it very recently but I'm really loving it. Though the opening is small, I don't find it difficult to get into. My phone (with case) is a tad bulky but I can slide it in if I do it sideways. Okay, I admit to being more tolerant as I'm a fan of the cartoon.
> 
> View attachment 5597639


Oh my! The medium is really huge! It’s more suitable for a man I think. The small is perfect for everyday and the mini is just soooo darn cute! Yours is perfect for the cartoon fan and in tan too! Enjoy your score! I really enjoy carrying mine with the jacquard strap too. Makes it even more casual imo.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> I really enjoy carrying mine with the jacquard strap too. Makes it even more casual imo.


The boutique I visited had since closed down so you can imagine how long ago that was. 

At the Casa Loewe boutique, I did try on the small Puzzle and size wise, it works wonderful when I need to carry an umbrella and water bottle. The mini puzzle is my everday bag. It carries everything I need. 

I also tried on the Luna in ash grey and this color is so intriguing. It is grey but I see the tinge of sage within. How unique is that? I also tried on the medium Goya in ash grey and really liked it too. Oh! The Flamencos are dreamy as well! I met the sweetest SA whom pulled out all the bags for me to try and all the different strap combinations made everything so tempting. The jacquard straps are so lovely! So very hard to stop at one for Loewe.


----------



## hijulisa

frenziedhandbag said:


> I had been a Loewe admirer for a super long time but always felt the Puzzle was too big for me (width wise). I tried on one so long ago that I cannot even recall whether the one I tried on was the medium? It just felt huge against me. Thanks to a friend, I got to rehome hers. I got it very recently but I'm really loving it. Though the opening is small, I don't find it difficult to get into. My phone (with case) is a tad bulky but I can slide it in if I do it sideways. Okay, I admit to being more tolerant as I'm a fan of the cartoon.
> 
> View attachment 5597639


Ahhhh the susuwatari puzzle bag is SO special. I was dying to get my hands on it but couldn't find it anywhere for a reasonable price. Ended up getting the susuwatari strap to match my sand mini puzzle instead.


----------



## jlinnn

Hi everyone, I recently got a puzzle bag from MatchesFashion but when I received it I found huge dents in the base of the bag. It almost feels like the base is made of cardboard for it to be dented like that? Has anyone’s bags been dented with use or improper storage? 
The bag is otherwise beautiful and I’m really tempted to keep it if it’s going to be part of normal wear and tear anyway and I don’t really look at the base all the time but if it’s unusual for the bag to do this then I think it might be defective. Thank you!


----------



## hijulisa

jlinnn said:


> Hi everyone, I recently got a puzzle bag from MatchesFashion but when I received it I found huge dents in the base of the bag. It almost feels like the base is made of cardboard for it to be dented like that? Has anyone’s bags been dented with use or improper storage?
> The bag is otherwise beautiful and I’m really tempted to keep it if it’s going to be part of normal wear and tear anyway and I don’t really look at the base all the time but if it’s unusual for the bag to do this then I think it might be defective. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5597923
> 
> 
> View attachment 5597924
> 
> 
> View attachment 5597925
> 
> 
> View attachment 5597926


I find my puzzle bag really susceptible to dents and if you put pokey items inside, or if it was placed on top an uneven surface for a period of time. 
I'm thinking once you stuff it and eventually place items in when you wear it, the weight of the items should hopefully even out the base?


----------



## atrackbrown

I bought an orange mini puzzle about a month ago, and it's adorable, but I think it's too small for me. I'm thinking of exchanging it for the small puzzle in grey. If only there were a size between the mini and the small, it would be perfect. Any thoughts on the orange vs the grey?

In other news, I finally bought my dream bag--the zipper puzzle that dropped in 2017 or so. I couldn't find it in black, so I'm having it professionally dyed from red.


----------



## Straight-Laced

jlinnn said:


> Hi everyone, I recently got a puzzle bag from MatchesFashion but when I received it I found huge dents in the base of the bag. It almost feels like the base is made of cardboard for it to be dented like that? Has anyone’s bags been dented with use or improper storage?
> The bag is otherwise beautiful and I’m really tempted to keep it if it’s going to be part of normal wear and tear anyway and I don’t really look at the base all the time but if it’s unusual for the bag to do this then I think it might be defective. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5597923
> 
> 
> View attachment 5597924
> 
> 
> View attachment 5597925
> 
> 
> View attachment 5597926


It’s a beautiful bag. I’d be sending these photos through to Matches though and asking for a replacement. A new bag from a high end store like Matches shouldn’t arrive looking like that. It’s either been poorly packed for delivery or knocked around in store,  which shows a lack of care either way. 

Just my opinion! If you’re OK with it enjoy your beautiful new bag, but none of my Puzzles after years of use look anything like that and I think Matches should do better


----------



## frenziedhandbag

hijulisa said:


> I was dying to get my hands on it but couldn't find it anywhere for a reasonable price.


The resale prices for this edition was really sky high. I'm lucky to score it from a friend whom is downsizing her bag collection. I love that Susuwatari strap too. Makes an awesome match for Sand puzzle.


----------



## atlantique

atrackbrown said:


> I bought an orange mini puzzle about a month ago, and it's adorable, but I think it's too small for me. I'm thinking of exchanging it for the small puzzle in grey. If only there were a size between the mini and the small, it would be perfect. Any thoughts on the orange vs the grey?
> 
> In other news, I finally bought my dream bag--the zipper puzzle that dropped in 2017 or so. I couldn't find it in black, so I'm having it professionally dyed from red.
> 
> View attachment 5598040
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598041
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598042
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598043


----------



## atlantique

I have the grey small Puzzle and I love it very much. It's such a nice colour and very versatile. I think it goes all year around, also in summer with white clothes.


----------



## atlantique

atrackbrown said:


> I bought an orange mini puzzle about a month ago, and it's adorable, but I think it's too small for me. I'm thinking of exchanging it for the small puzzle in grey. If only there were a size between the mini and the small, it would be perfect. Any thoughts on the orange vs the grey?
> 
> In other news, I finally bought my dream bag--the zipper puzzle that dropped in 2017 or so. I couldn't find it in black, so I'm having it professionally dyed from red.
> 
> View attachment 5598040
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598041
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598042
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598043


----------



## atlantique

Your zipped Puzzle looks so cool ! It's very nice.


----------



## jlinnn

hijulisa said:


> I find my puzzle bag really susceptible to dents and if you put pokey items inside, or if it was placed on top an uneven surface for a period of time.
> I'm thinking once you stuff it and eventually place items in when you wear it, the weight of the items should hopefully even out the base?


Thank you! I'm placing the bag upright with some light weights inside to see if the base will even out while I wait for Matches to get back to me 



Straight-Laced said:


> It’s a beautiful bag. I’d be sending these photos through to Matches though and asking for a replacement. A new bag from a high end store like Matches shouldn’t arrive looking like that. It’s either been poorly packed for delivery or knocked around in store,  which shows a lack of care either way.
> 
> Just my opinion! If you’re OK with it enjoy your beautiful new bag, but none of my Puzzles after years of use look anything like that and I think Matches should do better


Thank you! Yeah it's definitely been poorly packed or abused in store. I have contacted MatchesFashion and will wait what they have to say.


----------



## lepasion

Hi Loewe lovers, can you check what year this puzzle bag is? 2017? Just wondering if from this year small size still got 2pockets inside?☺️ Thank you in advance


----------



## dbcelly

Hi!  Is there a hard and fast rule on which puzzle bags have the white embossed logo?  

I've tried seaching in this thread and forum, and it seems like the embossed NON-white logo is on the small smooth tan now... but it's still the white logo on all other sizes/leather puzzle bags?  

I'm specifically looking for a small black puzzle, and noticed on the Loewe site that the small in classic calf (and satin calf) does not have the white logo but the medium black does.  To make things more confusing, on some other retailer sites, e.g. Nordstrom, the small black puzzle has the white logo.


----------



## wheihk

dbcelly said:


> Hi!  Is there a hard and fast rule on which puzzle bags have the white embossed logo?
> 
> I've tried seaching in this thread and forum, and it seems like the embossed NON-white logo is on the small smooth tan now... but it's still the white logo on all other sizes/leather puzzle bags?
> 
> I'm specifically looking for a small black puzzle, and noticed on the Loewe site that the small in classic calf (and satin calf) does not have the white logo but the medium black does.  To make things more confusing, on some other retailer sites, e.g. Nordstrom, the small black puzzle has the white logo.


I heard that Loewe no longer embosses white logos on the puzzle bags this year.


----------



## atlantique

I have regrets buying my new mini Puzzle in sand because of the the short and small strap. It isn't agreable to wear. I have some larger straps from Hermes and Prada, but they are to large for this little bag. 
Plus for me it's not practical to go in and out of the bag. I'm disappointed about my purchase, I think I will sell it.
It's such a cute bag on other ladies, but definitely not for me..


----------



## WingNut

atlantique said:


> I have regrets buying my new mini Puzzle in sand because of the the short and small strap. It isn't agreable to wear. I have some larger straps from Hermes and Prada, but they are to large for this little bag.
> Plus for me it's not practical to go in and out of the bag. I'm disappointed about my purchase, I think I will sell it.
> It's such a cute bag on other ladies, but definitely not for me..


This is helpful to me as based on your experience I will cross it off my list.


----------



## atlantique

I


WingNut said:


> This is helpful to me as based on your experience I will cross it off my list.


Maybe you should have a look at it on the store and try it on. A lot of people her on TPF are very happy with it.


----------



## winniecat

I've been eyeing the medium puzzle for years but last weekend I finally got to try one on while traveling.   I was planning on purchasing when I got back home through Nordstrom online site so I can use some giftcards. I believe it is $3150 in the US.  However when I checked today, the same bag is $3500. Was there a price increase in the last day or 2?  The Loewe main site still has it listed for $3150.


----------



## shopnaddict

I just noticed also on Nordstrom the small puzzle is 3100. So I came here also to see if there was a price increase.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

atlantique said:


> It's such a cute bag on other ladies, but definitely not for me..


So sad to hear that it is not working out for you. I agree that the mini's strap is quite thin and not that easy to get in and out. It took me a few wears to get used to the smaller opening. For me, the strap is soft and comfortable though and I do enjoy using mine.


----------



## ingenieux00

winniecat said:


> I've been eyeing the medium puzzle for years but last weekend I finally got to try one on while traveling.   I was planning on purchasing when I got back home through Nordstrom online site so I can use some giftcards. I believe it is $3150 in the US.  However when I checked today, the same bag is $3500. Was there a price increase in the last day or 2?  The Loewe main site still has it listed for $3150.


I noticed with the last price increase Nordstrom posted the new prices a few days early, so this probably signals that another one is coming. Annoying that the price has gone up twice in the span of 4 or 5 months.


----------



## viewwing

shopnaddict said:


> I just noticed also on Nordstrom the small puzzle is 3100. So I came here also to see if there was a price increase.


Prices for puzzles vary with the different type of leather. Make sure it’s the same same leather type you’re looking at when you check online At different websites. I doubt a price increase is coming up. No word from my regular SA about this.


----------



## earthygirl

viewwing said:


> Prices for puzzles vary with the different type of leather. Make sure it’s the same same leather type you’re looking at when you check online At different websites. I doubt a price increase is coming up. No word from my regular SA about this.


I checked nordstrom and shopnaddict is right. The classic calfskin version in the small size has been marked up.  Either Nordstrom is confused about pricing or there is a price increase looming.   Though I think loewe’s quality is on par with Hermes, it pains me to pay approx $1k more than I paid for my first small puzzle.


----------



## atlantique

frenziedhandbag said:


> So sad to hear that it is not working out for you. I agree that the mini's strap is quite thin and not that easy to get in and out. It took me a few wears to get used to the smaller opening. For me, the strap is soft and comfortable though and I do enjoy using mine.


For me the small Puzzle is the perfect size. Very comfortable to go in and out, and the strap is perfect too. 

I'm an older lady and the bag has to be first of all easy to handle and only in second place it has to be nice  ! Thats the wisdom of old age ...

That's why I have sold my Hermes Kelly bags, they aren't practical to open and thats makes me nervous!!


----------



## viewwing

earthygirl said:


> I checked nordstrom and shopnaddict is right. The classic calfskin version in the small size has been marked up.  Either Nordstrom is confused about pricing or there is a price increase looming.   Though I think loewe’s quality is on par with Hermes, it pains me to pay approx $1k more than I paid for my first small puzzle.


Wow may I know when was it that you bought your first puzzle? When was it $1k more? is this in usd?

edit: just went to see Nordstrom pricing...something is definitely wrong with it. It’s way more expensive than it is at the Loewe stores!


----------



## earthygirl

viewwing said:


> Wow may I know when was it that you bought your first puzzle? When was it $1k more? is this in usd?
> 
> edit: just went to see Nordstrom pricing...something is definitely wrong with it. It’s way more expensive than it is at the Loewe stores!


I think I bought my first one in 2019 in the US. I don’t remember what retail was at that time but it was definitely more than $2k.  I saved by purchasing from Saks when they had a promotion (Loewe is now excluded from these promotions) and I also got an additional 10% off by going through rakuten.com (formerly known as ******) I think I ended up paying $1900 or $1950  with tax included.

More recently, about a year or year and a half ago, I purchased a tri color puzzle bag that retailed for $2850usd +tax. I bought it through bergdorf goodman and got a discount for email sign up (15% I think) and then also the 10%cash back through rakuten. 

I love Loewe but won’t pay retail price when I can be patient and get it for less.  Of course with Chanel this strategy goes out the window!  Anyway, at this point I’ll only buy another puzzle if I am traveling in Europe.

Loewe quality, imo, is totally worth the money so I can understand their price increases, but still if I can get it for less then why not?!  There’s some satisfaction in knowing you got a discount even when you’re willing to pay full price.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

atlantique said:


> I'm an older lady and the bag has to be first of all easy to handle and only in second place it has to be nice  ! Thats the wisdom of old age


Nah, not the wisom of old age but the wisdom of wanting something practical and that totally makes sense. I change to a small compact wallet when I use my mini Puzzle. For me, practicality is most important when it comes to a bag. If it cannot fit my essentials or is a hassle to access or simply too heavy to carry, then it is not for me as well. No matter how nice it looks.


----------



## lunabear101

Hi all! I have my eye on the small puzzle bag… in the asphalt grey color. It’s going for $2850 on bergdorf goodman, is this the updated price or it has yet to reflect the price increase? 

Thanks!


----------



## Lillianlm

lunabear101 said:


> Hi all! I have my eye on the small puzzle bag… in the asphalt grey color. It’s going for $2850 on bergdorf goodman, is this the updated price or it has yet to reflect the price increase?
> 
> Thanks!


The small puzzle bag in gray (doesn’t  say ‘asphalt gray’) currently lists for $3100 on Nordstroms website.


----------



## lunabear101

Lillianlm said:


> The small puzzle bag in gray (doesn’t  say ‘asphalt gray’) currently lists for $3100 on Nordstroms website.


Oh man! I better run to make this order


----------



## earthygirl

lunabear101 said:


> Oh man! I better run to make this order


Don’t forget to go through rakuten for the cash back. For some reason BG is always offering 10% cash back


----------



## lunabear101

earthygirl said:


> Don’t forget to go through rakuten for the cash back. For some reason BG is always offering 10% cash back


Ohh yess! Thanks!


----------



## pearlgrass

My recent score from Saks


----------



## lunabear101

pearlgrass said:


> My recent score from Saks
> 
> View attachment 5608179
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608180


Wow! What a score! I haven’t seen this color combo before.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pearlgrass said:


> My recent score from Saks


This is so beautiful. I adore earthy tones and this color combination is stunning. Congrats on your score!


----------



## pearlgrass

lunabear101 said:


> Wow! What a score! I haven’t seen this color combo before.


Thanks, Lunabear101! The color combo is Dune/Warm/Desert with gold hardware


----------



## pearlgrass

frenziedhandbag said:


> This is so beautiful. I adore earthy tones and this color combination is stunning. Congrats on your score!



Thanks, Frenziedhandbag!


----------



## Sterntalerli

I had to send my puzzle to repair because the leather next to the zipper was ripped. What makes me wonder is: they told me they did repair it but sent me a totally new bag. 

Not angry about it. But why tell the customer something different? 

Any ideas?


----------



## ajde.adam

pearlgrass said:


> My recent score from Saks
> 
> View attachment 5608179
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608180


Such a beautiful color combo, congrats on scoring it! This bag is close to the color combo I really wanted to purchase but they only had the medium size available when I was in store December of last year.


----------



## pearlgrass

ajde.adam said:


> Such a beautiful color combo, congrats on scoring it! This bag is close to the color combo I really wanted to purchase but they only had the medium size available when I was in store December of last year.
> View attachment 5610798
> View attachment 5610797



Thanks, ajde.adam! I agreed that the color combo is pretty similar


----------



## lttm_74

does anyone know if sand/mink or ash grey/marble green will ever come back in stock? havent seen it on their australian website for the longest time and im not sure if its just a seasonal colour? im very new to the brand and finally ready to pull the trigger but cant seem to find these colour combo anymore


----------



## hijulisa

lttm_74 said:


> does anyone know if sand/mink or ash grey/marble green will ever come back in stock? havent seen it on their australian website for the longest time and im not sure if its just a seasonal colour? im very new to the brand and finally ready to pull the trigger but cant seem to find these colour combo anymore


I think the sand/mink has now been discontinued. I've only seen the sand colorway for the past year or so. There's a few sand/mink ones on fashionphile though if you're set on that combo!


----------



## BlueCherry

lttm_74 said:


> does anyone know if sand/mink or ash grey/marble green will ever come back in stock? havent seen it on their australian website for the longest time and im not sure if its just a seasonal colour? im very new to the brand and finally ready to pull the trigger but cant seem to find these colour combo anymore


Liberty of London had them last time I looked and were offering 15% off first orders


----------



## Straight-Laced

My Lime Yellow mini Puzzle modelling some alternative Loewe shoulder straps.
Anagram embossed silk calf leather in black :


----------



## Straight-Laced

Gold tone donut chain :


----------



## Straight-Laced

Original leather shoulder strap and comparison FYI :






Hope this is useful to someone !


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Straight-Laced said:


> Hope this is useful to someone !


Very useful. Thank you for taking time to take pics and share.


----------



## atlantique

Straight-Laced said:


> Original leather shoulder strap and comparison FYI :
> 
> View attachment 5614006
> 
> View attachment 5614007
> 
> 
> Hope this is useful to someone !


That's very useful, thank you. I love the black strap so much!!


----------



## pearlgrass

Straight-Laced said:


> Original leather shoulder strap and comparison FYI :
> 
> View attachment 5614006
> 
> View attachment 5614007
> 
> 
> Hope this is useful to someone !


Thanks for showing the options! I love your mini Puzzle with the donut chain


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pearlgrass said:


> Thanks for showing the options! I love your mini Puzzle with the donut chain


+1!


----------



## danna_b

I actually ended up getting Loewe puzzle in dark blush (just couple of weeks after I definitely decided to pass on it  ). I had very busy last few months (back to work, baby+toddler...), so didn't have time to post it here.
I am so happy I added this bag to my small and loved classics collection! 
My second Loewe piece, but definitely not the last one. This color is magnificent!


----------



## serendipity28

Help, please!
I've finally decided to bite the bullet & get a puzzle bag. Unfortunately, I can't decide between the old classic ones or the new solid collection. Below are the three I'm debating between. Would really appreciate suggestions/advice. Thank you!


----------



## earthygirl

serendipity28 said:


> Help, please!
> I've finally decided to bite the bullet & get a puzzle bag. Unfortunately, I can't decide between the old classic ones or the new solid collection. Below are the three I'm debating between. Would really appreciate suggestions/advice. Thank you!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635016
> 
> View attachment 5635018
> 
> View attachment 5635019


I would go for the last one as it is the most neutral. I really like the 2nd option as well. Olive green can be very neutral also but after having owned an olive green bag, I have grown a bit tired of it. Olive green is one of my favorite colors but I prefer it in clothing over handbags. I would avoid the first option only because I wouldn’t want to worry about the hardware coating eventually chipping or fainting. loewe’s customer service recently informed me that they will repair that if it happens within two years.  I also prefer bright colored bags to be smaller in size. Maybe a mini sizes bag  in the bright shade of pink.


----------



## viewwing

danna_b said:


> I actually ended up getting Loewe puzzle in dark blush (just couple of weeks after I definitely decided to pass on it  ). I had very busy last few months (back to work, baby+toddler...), so didn't have time to post it here.
> I am so happy I added this bag to my small and loved classics collection!
> My second Loewe piece, but definitely not the last one. This color is magnificent!
> 
> View attachment 5634724


Twins! I love and use mine to death! and what a lovely picture!


----------



## viewwing

serendipity28 said:


> Help, please!
> I've finally decided to bite the bullet & get a puzzle bag. Unfortunately, I can't decide between the old classic ones or the new solid collection. Below are the three I'm debating between. Would really appreciate suggestions/advice. Thank you!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635016
> 
> View attachment 5635018
> 
> View attachment 5635019


One more thing to consider after what @earthygirl said is the leather on the pink one is much stiffer than the other two, so if you like the slouch puzzles eventually get, the pink one might stay boxy for much longer. If this is your first puzzle, I’d recommend something more classic like the sand if you want a light colored one.


----------



## Lillianlm

serendipity28 said:


> Help, please!
> I've finally decided to bite the bullet & get a puzzle bag. Unfortunately, I can't decide between the old classic ones or the new solid collection. Below are the three I'm debating between. Would really appreciate suggestions/advice. Thank you!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635016
> 
> View attachment 5635018
> 
> View attachment 5635019


If you’re really considering “classic” puzzles (which I would as well in choosing my first bag), I would consider Loewe’s tan, a great year round neutral.


----------



## hijulisa

serendipity28 said:


> Help, please!
> I've finally decided to bite the bullet & get a puzzle bag. Unfortunately, I can't decide between the old classic ones or the new solid collection. Below are the three I'm debating between. Would really appreciate suggestions/advice. Thank you!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635016
> 
> View attachment 5635018
> 
> View attachment 5635019


I am in love with the solid color puzzle bags but agreed with with @earthygirl I’m not sure how that hardware will hold up over time.


----------



## atlantique

I think the "old" classic Puzzles are more timeless and how the name says more classic. But it's a matter of personal preference. For the first Puzzle I would go for a neutral color like tan or sand.


----------



## Kkeely30

Just received the new mini puzzle in Pecan and had to get the matching donut strap! Beautiful bag! After much debate I decided to sell my small Puzzle in sand/mink because I just love this mini size and never use my small.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Kkeely30 said:


> Just received the new mini puzzle in Pecan and had to get the matching donut strap!


Such a gorgeous piece! Great choice with the color. It definitely goes with everything.


----------



## thequeenval

I am considering either a small or medium puzzle. Prefer the size of the small but like the slouch of the medium! I tried on the small at the store and it looked stiff. Would appreciate any advice on how soon the leather will slouch, if it does at all! Looking at the classic calfskin.


----------



## Kkeely30

frenziedhandbag said:


> Such a gorgeous piece! Great choice with the color. It definitely goes with everything.


Thank you! I love the Loewe tans!


----------



## Lillianlm

thequeenval said:


> I am considering either a small or medium puzzle. Prefer the size of the small but like the slouch of the medium! I tried on the small at the store and it looked stiff. Would appreciate any advice on how soon the leather will slouch, if it does at all! Looking at the classic calfskin.


I have both the small and medium puzzle in classic calfskin. If you prefer the size of the small, I’d recommend you buy that because the medium is so much bigger. I bought my medium first and then bought the small a few years later. I’m consistently wearing the small now and not wearing the medium, but I won’t sell it because I know I’ll start wearing again at some point. The slouching depends upon how much you stuff into the bag- obviously the more you fill the bag, the less slouch you’ll get. My small started slouching within a few months of use. I don’t think you’ll go wrong in choosing either bag!


----------



## hijulisa

Kkeely30 said:


> Just received the new mini puzzle in Pecan and had to get the matching donut strap! Beautiful bag! After much debate I decided to sell my small Puzzle in sand/mink because I just love this mini size and never use my small.
> View attachment 5638158


Ah thanks for sharing, this is my first time seeing this version IRL (not a stock photo)!

How does the satinated calfskin feel in comparison to their usual smooth calfskin? Do you feel like the hardware will be prone to chipping over time?


----------



## thequeenval

Lillianlm said:


> I have both the small and medium puzzle in classic calfskin. If you prefer the size of the small, I’d recommend you buy that because the medium is so much bigger. I bought my medium first and then bought the small a few years later. I’m consistently wearing the small now and not wearing the medium, but I won’t sell it because I know I’ll start wearing again at some point. The slouching depends upon how much you stuff into the bag- obviously the more you fill the bag, the less slouch you’ll get. My small started slouching within a few months of use. I don’t think you’ll go wrong in choosing either bag!


Thank you for your reply! I think I would get more use out of the small too. But the pictures of the medium I see on pinterest slouches so beautifully!


----------



## rosewang924

serendipity28 said:


> Help, please!
> I've finally decided to bite the bullet & get a puzzle bag. Unfortunately, I can't decide between the old classic ones or the new solid collection. Below are the three I'm debating between. Would really appreciate suggestions/advice. Thank you!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635016
> 
> View attachment 5635018
> 
> View attachment 5635019



I really like the 2nd one, green one.


----------



## Kkeely30

hijulisa said:


> Ah thanks for sharing, this is my first time seeing this version IRL (not a stock photo)!
> 
> How does the satinated calfskin feel in comparison to their usual smooth calfskin? Do you feel like the hardware will be prone to chipping over time?


I had trouble finding a IRL photo also! This calfskin is gorgeous. It’s extremely smooth and almost and looks luxurious. It doesn’t look overly shiny either, which i was worried about. It almost looks like a rich smooth matte. I have the mini puzzle in Ocean classic calfskin and I do feel like the satin calfskin is firmer and will be less slouchy. As for the hardware, it seems much thicker than a light coating and I don’t see it chipping easily. To compare, I have a YSL with the black hardware and the Loewe seems much more durable and thick. I love the new strap with it also! For me, the original mini strap was too long and thin. The new strap is significantly shorter though and might sit too high on anyone tall. I’m only 5’3 and it is slightly above my waist, any shorter would be too short for my personal preference.


----------



## hijulisa

Kkeely30 said:


> I had trouble finding a IRL photo also! This calfskin is gorgeous. It’s extremely smooth and almost and looks luxurious. It doesn’t look overly shiny either, which i was worried about. It almost looks like a rich smooth matte. I have the mini puzzle in Ocean classic calfskin and I do feel like the satin calfskin is firmer and will be less slouchy. As for the hardware, it seems much thicker than a light coating and I don’t see it chipping easily. To compare, I have a YSL with the black hardware and the Loewe seems much more durable and thick. I love the new strap with it also! For me, the original mini strap was too long and thin. The new strap is significantly shorter though and might sit too high on anyone tall. I’m only 5’3 and it is slightly above my waist, any shorter would be too short for my personal preference.


Thank you so much for the detailed description!! It is soooo gorgeous!!

I have a mini puzzle in the mink colorway and I love it so much I've been considering a small puzzle. I originally wanted the tan but it just seems a bit too common so I've been heavily considering the pecan.


----------



## pearlgrass

danna_b said:


> I actually ended up getting Loewe puzzle in dark blush (just couple of weeks after I definitely decided to pass on it  ). I had very busy last few months (back to work, baby+toddler...), so didn't have time to post it here.
> I am so happy I added this bag to my small and loved classics collection!
> My second Loewe piece, but definitely not the last one. This color is magnificent!
> 
> View attachment 5634724



Love this Puzzle bag in dark blush color! Great choice


----------



## pearlgrass

Kkeely30 said:


> Just received the new mini puzzle in Pecan and had to get the matching donut strap! Beautiful bag! After much debate I decided to sell my small Puzzle in sand/mink because I just love this mini size and never use my small.
> View attachment 5638158



Congrats! The mini Puzzle is such a cutie especially with the donut strap


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Kkeely30 said:


> I love the Loewe tans!


Me too. They are classics.


----------



## stinkerbelle24

does anyone know which studio ghibli will Loewe release for 2023?


----------



## blanchetcf

I know I struggled to find an actual photo of the new solid puzzle bags as others have mentioned. Just received my small and the matching donut chain. Hope this photo helps for anyone contemplating getting it. 

It has a super modern and sleek look to it. I’m super happy as it doesn’t look like anything else in my closet right now. I know black isn’t the most exciting color but at this price point I prefer to stick to the classics. 

Congrats to everyone else and their new purchases! All gorgeous!!!


----------



## hijulisa

blanchetcf said:


> I know I struggled to find an actual photo of the new solid puzzle bags as others have mentioned. Just received my small and the matching donut chain. Hope this photo helps for anyone contemplating getting it.
> 
> It has a super modern and sleek look to it. I’m super happy as it doesn’t look like anything else in my closet right now. I know black isn’t the most exciting color but at this price point I prefer to stick to the classics.
> 
> Congrats to everyone else and their new purchases! All gorgeous!!!
> 
> View attachment 5640894


Wow this is so gorgeous!! Thanks for sharing a photo!


----------



## atlantique

blanchetcf said:


> I know I struggled to find an actual photo of the new solid puzzle bags as others have mentioned. Just received my small and the matching donut chain. Hope this photo helps for anyone contemplating getting it.
> 
> It has a super modern and sleek look to it. I’m super happy as it doesn’t look like anything else in my closet right now. I know black isn’t the most exciting color but at this price point I prefer to stick to the classics.
> 
> Congrats to everyone else and their new purchases! All gorgeous!!!
> 
> View attachment 5640894


This is such a beautiful and classy bag! Enyoy it!


----------



## viewwing

blanchetcf said:


> I know I struggled to find an actual photo of the new solid puzzle bags as others have mentioned. Just received my small and the matching donut chain. Hope this photo helps for anyone contemplating getting it.
> 
> It has a super modern and sleek look to it. I’m super happy as it doesn’t look like anything else in my closet right now. I know black isn’t the most exciting color but at this price point I prefer to stick to the classics.
> 
> Congrats to everyone else and their new purchases! All gorgeous!!!
> 
> View attachment 5640894


I saw this in store and think you’ve made a very good choice. It has this dark, mysterious vibe that’ll go with anything and will stand the test of time. The colored ones were too bublegummy for me if you know what I mean. For sure, the black is a true classic!


----------



## lvmagj

my brand new tan baby. 1st day of “slouch training”!


----------



## Greentea

blanchetcf said:


> I know I struggled to find an actual photo of the new solid puzzle bags as others have mentioned. Just received my small and the matching donut chain. Hope this photo helps for anyone contemplating getting it.
> 
> It has a super modern and sleek look to it. I’m super happy as it doesn’t look like anything else in my closet right now. I know black isn’t the most exciting color but at this price point I prefer to stick to the classics.
> 
> Congrats to everyone else and their new purchases! All gorgeous!!!
> 
> View attachment 5640894


so gorgeous


----------



## viewwing

My dark blush baby with canvas strap out with me today


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> My dark blush baby with canvas strap out with me today


After seeing dark blush in person, I love it. It's a very unique color.


----------



## blanchetcf

viewwing said:


> I saw this in store and think you’ve made a very good choice. It has this dark, mysterious vibe that’ll go with anything and will stand the test of time. The colored ones were too bublegummy for me if you know what I mean. For sure, the black is a true classic!


Thanks! I feel the same way


----------



## ingenieux00

viewwing said:


> Prices for puzzles vary with the different type of leather. Make sure it’s the same same leather type you’re looking at when you check online At different websites. I doubt a price increase is coming up. No word from my regular SA about this.


Welp, that price increase you doubted has definitely happened in the US. Price is up $350. No price in euro countries though (yet).


----------



## Eunoia

on some websites the price for the classic small is now 2500€ and the medium 2700€. 

I love this bag since the day I first saw it in the store. I still have the picture from my first try on saved on my phone from 2016! I finally pulled the trigger before the price increase. Cant wait for my small tan to arrive


----------



## viewwing

ingenieux00 said:


> Welp, that price increase you doubted has definitely happened in the US. Price is up $350. No price in euro countries though (yet).
> View attachment 5644541


Wow two major increases in a year is just bad.


----------



## lunabear101

Yikes. I’m not sure if it’d be worth it at that price!


----------



## danna_b

viewwing said:


> My dark blush baby with canvas strap out with me today
> 
> View attachment 5642068


Love it with canvas strap! May I ask you which color is it? They don't have canvas strap in dark blush shade (I mean leather part), but I'm considering maybe getting black canvas strap... If you have some more pictures of bag with strap, would appreciate it!


----------



## viewwing

I hope to get some to you soon.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> I hope to get some to you soon.


I am looking forward to seeing pics too. Dark blush is so beautiful.


----------



## luxfux

Hi, I just recieved my new puzzle bag small in the classic version in black. I love the bag and I want to keep it, but I am very angry about the strap. It isn’t really fixed. It slips out of the fixation always. How could they create such a bad strap for a high end designer bag. I am shocked. Anyone here who thinks the same or doesn‘t matter about it? 
I will organise another strap.


----------



## Addicted to bags

luxfux said:


> Hi, I just recieved my new puzzle bag small in the classic version in black. I love the bag and I want to keep it, but I am very angry about the strap. It isn’t really fixed. It slips out of the fixation always. How could they create such a bad strap for a high end designer bag. I am shocked. Anyone here who thinks the same or doesn‘t matter about it?
> I will organise another strap.


Can I ask for clarification on what you mean it slips out of fixation? Do you mean it doesn’t stay at the strap length you picked or that is slips from your shoulder constantly? I own 3 small puzzles, 2 of which have the old style thick leather strap and the bag has feet on the bottom (I love these puzzles). The newer puzzle has the annoying thinner leather strap that constantly slips off my shoulder and no feet. For that reason I won’t purchase any more puzzles. For what they are pricing puzzles at now I think feet to protect the leather should be mandatory.


----------



## luxfux

I will try to explain (I am German). 
I adept the strap the shortest length and the loose end is always slipping out the leather tube and makes a wave. For that I always have to pull it again and fixe the tube. 
I hope you can understand my bad English


----------



## luxfux

And yes. I wish I get a good preloved old version with feet and the old strap.


----------



## Addicted to bags

luxfux said:


> I will try to explain (I am German).
> I adept the strap the shortest length and the loose end is always slipping out the leather tube and makes a wave. For that I always have to pull it again and fixe the tube.
> I hope you can understand my bad English


Oh yes I understand.  Here is a picture of my bag and you can see the strap part.

The shiny leather strap is too smooth so it slips out of the tube as you call it. It is annoying and the only way around it would be to affix it semi permanently to itself. I haven't done this because I hardly carry this bag anymore but I was thinking about potential solutions besides buying a new strap since you brought it up.


----------



## luxfux

I can‘t imagine, this is annoying just the two of us…


----------



## CrackBerryCream

luxfux said:


> I can‘t imagine, this is annoying just the two of us…


I think I know what you mean now that I see @Addicted to bags ‘s pic. This happened to me when I turned the strap with the logo upwards instead of the “thorns” that go into the strap holes. I’ll try again and take a pic.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Yes, just as I assumed. No matter which length you choose. If you turn the thorns to the top and the flat logo to the bottom side (the one touching your body) it works out perfectly.

Edit: Sorry, I only realised now that you both have the small size and a different strap from my medium. It is a different issue then (one I experienced with an LV bag from 2005…).


----------



## mi.kay

luxfux said:


> I will try to explain (I am German).
> I adept the strap the shortest length and the loose end is always slipping out the leather tube and makes a wave. For that I always have to pull it again and fixe the tube.
> I hope you can understand my bad English


Yes I understand you, it is literally the ONLY problem I find with this bag. Otherwise it is perfect!

What we can do is, tie a small rubber band around the loose end (to hold the two straps together), and use the leather tube to cover it. I've never done it though, because I am afraid that the rubber band may disintegrate and melt into the leather (it happens when rubber band + humidity) .. Maybe we'll have to change out the rubber band every now and then.


----------



## Addicted to bags

CrackBerryCream said:


> Yes, just as I assumed. No matter which length you choose. If you turn the thorns to the top and the flat logo to the bottom side (the one touching your body) it works out perfectly.
> 
> View attachment 5646318
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646319
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646320
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646321


You have the puzzle with the original thick strap which imo is the better one. @luxfux has the skinnier new one (which all small puzzles have now) like mine in the photo. In my above picture the strap end has not escaped from what she/he refers to as the tube. When it escapes the tube thing it bothers her/him as the strap end flaps around and can develop a bend going the opposite direction at the end. It's a minor annoyance but an annoyance nevertheless.

First picture shows how the strap end has escaped the tube thing. (don't know the official name for this) Second picture shows how the strap end is contained within the tube thing.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Addicted to bags said:


> You have the puzzle with the original thick strap which imo is the better one. @luxfux has the skinnier new one (which all small puzzles have now) like mine in the photo. In my above picture the strap end has not escaped from what she/he refers to as the tube. When it escapes the tube thing it bothers her/him as the strap end flaps around and can develop a bend going the opposite direction at the end. It's a minor annoyance but an annoyance nevertheless.
> 
> First picture shows how the strap end has escaped the tube thing. (don't know the official name for this) Second picture shows how the strap end is contained within the tube thing.
> 
> View attachment 5646351
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646352


Thank you for the detailed explanation and pics! I wrongly assumed you two had the Medium Puzzle like me. The same issue with the tube occurred on an LV bag with a vachetta strap. If the tube doesn’t fit tight enough in general  it will slip  I never found a solution for the LV bag as I don’t wear it often enough to bother.


----------



## jocyaltii

Straight-Laced said:


> Gold tone donut chain :
> 
> View attachment 5614003
> 
> View attachment 5614005


So pretty!!! How are you liking the donut chain? Is it comfortable? I have the mini puzzle in orange and decided to go with the braided thin strap but still considering the donut chain.


----------



## Straight-Laced

jocyaltii said:


> So pretty!!! How are you liking the donut chain? Is it comfortable? I have the mini puzzle in orange and decided to go with the braided thin strap but still considering the donut chain.


Thanks, I’m loving the donut chain and I totally recommend it. The metal donut circles sit flat on the shoulder rather than digging in at an angle so it’s a very comfortable chain strap.

I’d love to see the braided thin strap on your orange mini! I have both orange and lime mini Puzzles (the citrus twins) so I swap and share straps between them.


----------



## jocyaltii

Straight-Laced said:


> Thanks, I’m loving the donut chain and I totally recommend it. The metal donut circles sit flat on the shoulder rather than digging in at an angle so it’s a very comfortable chain strap.
> 
> I’d love to see the braided thin strap on your orange mini! I have both orange and lime mini Puzzles (the citrus twins) so I swap and share straps between them.


Thank you for your feedback!
Here is the pic of the bag with the braided strap. ☺️
The strap was kind of an impulse buy since I knew I did not want the guitar strap and after reading so many reviews on the strap that the purse comes with not being great. However, I love it, it gives the bag an extra touch.


----------



## Straight-Laced

jocyaltii said:


> Thank you for your feedback!
> Here is the pic of the bag with the braided strap. ☺️
> The strap was kind of an impulse buy since I knew I did not want the guitar strap and after reading so many reviews on the strap that the purse comes with not being great. However, I love it, it gives the bag an extra touch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646746


The braided strap is perfect, I love the colours!!


----------



## fanki1983

Can someone suggest me the bag insert from amazon for Loewe Puzzle Medium? I just need to know roughly what dimensions for the inserts would work great for this bag in medium.

Samogra is great however I dont live in US and dont want to pay too much shipping on just a bag insert.

In terms of leather care, do you guys use leather cleaner and cream on the bag?


----------



## JetJetjet

I had a look a a small puzzle today, are these marks normal? (I didn’t purchase today…waiting to get my official invitation to graduate )


----------



## Lillianlm

JetJetjet said:


> I had a look a a small puzzle today, are these marks normal? (I didn’t purchase today…waiting to get my official invitation to graduate )


Doesn’t look normal to me


----------



## danstyles

JetJetjet said:


> I had a look a a small puzzle today, are these marks normal? (I didn’t purchase today…waiting to get my official invitation to graduate )





JetJetjet said:


> I had a look a a small puzzle today, are these marks normal? (I didn’t purchase today…waiting to get my official invitation to graduate )


I think that’s pretty normal. I’ve seen that before on other puzzles too.


----------



## viewwing

JetJetjet said:


> I had a look a a small puzzle today, are these marks normal? (I didn’t purchase today…waiting to get my official invitation to graduate )


What marks? I see there are some grain lines on the leather..is that what you’re referring to?


----------



## JetJetjet

viewwing said:


> What marks? I see there are some grain lines on the leather..is that what you’re referring to?


Yep, kind of like stretch marks. They stood out quite a bit and I’m just wondering if that’s expected. My other bags all are heavy grain or saffiano (mulberry, Marc jacobs, kate spade), and this will be my first big purchase - so I’m probably over thinking it!


----------



## viewwing

JetJetjet said:


> Yep, kind of like stretch marks. They stood out quite a bit and I’m just wondering if that’s expected. My other bags all are heavy grain or saffiano (mulberry, Marc jacobs, kate spade), and this will be my first big purchase - so I’m probably over thinking it!


I’d say they’re found on all puzzles with the classic leather as well as the Napa calf leather. Some are more distinct than others and are usually not uniformed through out the bag. The best thing you can do is to perhaps choose the exact one you like best when you’re buying one. some will be more wrinkled, and others smoother.


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

Love the new puzzles with tonal hardware! Do those chip or are they better quality?


----------



## JetJetjet

viewwing said:


> I’d say they’re found on all puzzles with the classic leather as well as the Napa calf leather. Some are more distinct than others and are usually not uniformed through out the bag. The best thing you can do is to perhaps choose the exact one you like best when you’re buying one. some will be more wrinkled, and others smoother.


Thanks, will have a very good look when purchase day comes!


----------



## bunnylooloo

fanki1983 said:


> Can someone suggest me the bag insert from amazon for Loewe Puzzle Medium? I just need to know roughly what dimensions for the inserts would work great for this bag in medium.
> 
> Samogra is great however I dont live in US and dont want to pay too much shipping on just a bag insert.
> 
> In terms of leather care, do you guys use leather cleaner and cream on the bag?


I just got one from Ali Express and it was around $20 CAD. You can just search organizer for Loewe Puzzle. It came pretty fast and since it’s so cheap, I also cut a bit off the front so my bag could get more of a slouch and not look as boxy.


----------



## reelee1004

What’s the difference between the leathers with the white and embossed logo? I ordered one from Neiman Marcus and the photo showed the white logo but when I got it it had the embossed logo soooo they sent me the wrong one ‍♀️ 
Does one leather keep its structure better than the other?


----------



## Eunoia

reelee1004 said:


> What’s the difference between the leathers with the white and embossed logo? I ordered one from Neiman Marcus and the photo showed the white logo but when I got it it had the embossed logo soooo they sent me the wrong one ‍♀️
> Does one leather keep its structure better than the other?



Which color did you order? 

at least on the tan color they don’t do the white logo anymore. I ordered my puzzle tan recently and I also got the embossed logo. I asked Loewe online if they had any stock left with the white logo and they said no.


----------



## uptowng1rl

Has anyone noticed a change in Loewe leather quality? I have a puzzle that I purchased (tan, smooth calfskin) in 2021 that I adore so much that I bought the same style in black (online from Saks). Sadly the calfskin this time feels markedly different, very rough and not very luxe at all. Perhaps a bad batch, but still disappointing.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

reelee1004 said:


> What’s the difference between the leathers with the white and embossed logo? I ordered one from Neiman Marcus and the photo showed the white logo but when I got it it had the embossed logo soooo they sent me the wrong one ‍♀️
> Does one leather keep its structure better than the other?


The white logo used to be on the classic (smooth) calfskin and the embossed on the pebbled leather. The pebbled leather keeps the structure a bit better I was told. But it’s not the exact same colour. I have no idea about recent changes in the logo, bought my Puzzle 1 year ago.


----------



## Eunoia

I can confirm that the 2022 smooth puzzles also come with embossed logo from now on. You can see the new version at the Loewe online shop.

I know because I have the new 2022 smooth tan puzzle here with me (ordered from mytheresa).


----------



## Eunoia

i also feel like they changed the leather on the new one (2022). It is smooth but not as smooth as I remember on older models. The leather on my puzzle flap is a bit textured compared to the rest of the puzzle pieces.

I also managed to get a preloved tan puzzle from 2018/2019. it should arrive by the end of this week.

As soon as I get the preloved bag I will try to make a comparison with pictures between new and older version.


----------



## reelee1004

Eunoia said:


> Which color did you order?
> 
> at least on the tan color they don’t do the white logo anymore. I ordered my puzzle tan recently and I also got the embossed logo. I asked Loewe online if they had any stock left with the white logo and they said no.


I thought I was ordering the Classic and in the photo it shows the little white logo but when I received it it had the embossed logo


----------



## Eunoia

reelee1004 said:


> I thought I was ordering the Classic and in the photo it shows the little white logo but when I received it it had the embossed logo
> 
> View attachment 5658389


It looks like you got one of the newer batches, just like I did.


----------



## pinkrose398

Damn all of these comments are making me wonder if Loewe is also going down the route of poorer quality but higher prices. I really hope not since they've always been known for beautiful leather and quality!


----------



## phoebe_chen

uptowng1rl said:


> Has anyone noticed a change in Loewe leather quality? I have a puzzle that I purchased (tan, smooth calfskin) in 2021 that I adore so much that I bought the same style in black (online from Saks). Sadly the calfskin this time feels markedly different, very rough and not very luxe at all. Perhaps a bad batch, but still disappointing.


This reminds me of when I took my husband window-shopping some time ago and he was baffled at the way puzzle bags look (to his eyes). I remember we were looking at some minis and smalls, and he said the leather doesn't feel like the one I have (which is a small puzzle bag from 2018/2019. It's the only bag that he ever shows his interest in from my collection, to a point where he would take the time to examine it closely, touch and feel the leather ). I personally feel like it might have been just a matter of a worn bag vs brand-new bags, but who knows. A comparison side by side of each version would be brilliant!


----------



## thundercloud

I don't have anything older to compare it to, but my 2022 mini puzzle in grained calfskin has been wonderful. Good leather, durable, supple, and well-made. The bag has been used a LOT and still looks new! I love it!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

uptowng1rl said:


> Has anyone noticed a change in Loewe leather quality? I have a puzzle that I purchased (tan, smooth calfskin) in 2021 that I adore so much that I bought the same style in black (online from Saks). Sadly the calfskin this time feels markedly different, very rough and not very luxe at all. Perhaps a bad batch, but still disappointing.



My Oct 2021 Tan Puzzle feels smoother than my Jan 2022 Mini Puzzle in mint with soot sprites (Spirited Away collection). The latter feels a bit dry and sandy on the handle. But I thought that was simply because it’s LE and a different batch.


----------



## Greentea

I just bought a new textured mini and it’s flawless. Next to Hermes it’s the best I’ve seen in quality and attention to detail


----------



## Eunoia

Sorry guys unfortunately i'm not able to do comparison pics. my preloved bag arrived and i decided to return it because i believe this bag was a (really good!) fake.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Eunoia said:


> Sorry guys unfortunately i'm not able to do comparison pics. my preloved bag arrived and i decided to return it because i believe this bag was a (really good!) fake.


Where did you buy it? There's unfortunately no reliable Loewe authenticator. Especially not on the platforms selling preloved designer goods...


----------



## Eunoia

i bought it on vinted. luckily the seller agreed to take it back.


----------



## Stella03

It’s beautiful.


----------



## meganfm

Hi all!  I'm currently visiting Japan and considering purchasing the small puzzle bag in black.

At the Loewe boutique I visited, they only had the black bag in a smoother leather (I believe it was in the classic calfskin vs satin based on the prices I'm seeing on the Japanese Loewe website-bit of a language barrier at the shop to explain the type of leather).  I saw other colours of the bag came in a pebbled leather (soft grained calfskin?) which is more appealing to me as I have a toddler and want something as durable as possible, but they said black only comes in this smoother leather.  Is this true in other countries as well?    For those who have the classic calfskin, how does it hold up?


----------



## Indiana

Same as you, I would have preferred pebbled leather when I was looking for a Puzzle but could only find classic calf (in Europe).  That was a year ago and my bag still looks absolutely perfect.  I’d say you need have zero worries about the durability of the smoother leather.. go for it!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

meganfm said:


> Hi all!  I'm currently visiting Japan and considering purchasing the small puzzle bag in black.
> 
> At the Loewe boutique I visited, they only had the black bag in a smoother leather (I believe it was in the classic calfskin vs satin based on the prices I'm seeing on the Japanese Loewe website-bit of a language barrier at the shop to explain the type of leather).  I saw other colours of the bag came in a pebbled leather (soft grained calfskin?) which is more appealing to me as I have a toddler and want something as durable as possible, but they said black only comes in this smoother leather.  Is this true in other countries as well?    For those who have the classic calfskin, how does it hold up?


I have the tan in the classic calfskin (prefer the look and colour): I used it regularly for a year and it still looks great. Slouchier in comparison to new, but I only have one small scratch under the flap and no idea how it got there. The corners have almost no wear, only the edge glazing shows a tiny bit.


----------



## viewwing

meganfm said:


> Hi all!  I'm currently visiting Japan and considering purchasing the small puzzle bag in black.
> 
> At the Loewe boutique I visited, they only had the black bag in a smoother leather (I believe it was in the classic calfskin vs satin based on the prices I'm seeing on the Japanese Loewe website-bit of a language barrier at the shop to explain the type of leather).  I saw other colours of the bag came in a pebbled leather (soft grained calfskin?) which is more appealing to me as I have a toddler and want something as durable as possible, but they said black only comes in this smoother leather.  Is this true in other countries as well?    For those who have the classic calfskin, how does it hold up?


I have both types of leather in the puzzles and they’ve held up really well. I’d say the pebbled one slouches more than the classic , but that’s about it. ive used both regilalry for more than a year, no scratches or stains. They’re awesome bags, and yes black only comes in classic leather and satin calf.


----------



## phoebe_chen

meganfm said:


> Hi all!  I'm currently visiting Japan and considering purchasing the small puzzle bag in black.
> 
> At the Loewe boutique I visited, they only had the black bag in a smoother leather (I believe it was in the classic calfskin vs satin based on the prices I'm seeing on the Japanese Loewe website-bit of a language barrier at the shop to explain the type of leather).  I saw other colours of the bag came in a pebbled leather (soft grained calfskin?) which is more appealing to me as I have a toddler and want something as durable as possible, but they said black only comes in this smoother leather.  Is this true in other countries as well?    For those who have the classic calfskin, how does it hold up?


Please do not worry about the smooth calfskin!! I used to have one in black and even snow/rain couldn't destroy it; used it for work bag, gym bag (I had the large size). I have since retired it and eventually sold it, but only because I'm drawn to colors more. I now have the small size in lighter color as my daily bag and didn't treat it any different. You won't be disappointed!

I've seen and touched the pebbled version in-store but I personally love the tactile experience of the classic/smooth calfskin more; the leather is so supple and soft to the touch, yet thick and durable. I mean, where else would you get a gorgeous, hard-wearing, smooth leather handbag? I feel that with pebbled leather, you could find another brand that does bags equally beautiful.


----------



## meganfm

Well, I bit the bullet!  My new small puzzle in black (classic calfskin).  I love that the leather on this one has quite a bit of texture like the pebbled leather ones.  I planned to buy it for myself but my husband ended up getting it for me as a gift for everything I've done being a new mom (we have a 16mo girl now!).  I'd been looking at other bags for quite some time now (Celine belt bag was at the top of my list) because I was afraid the puzzle was "trendy" but I realize it suits my lifestyle and style the most.  I love that it can be worn casual and is classic with just that little bit of edge.

I bought it at the Mitsukoshi department store in Ginza, Tokyo.  They had an extra 5% discount for foreigners along with tax free (10% savings) so it came to about $3500CAD when it's $5100CAD after taxes here!

Question for those who live in wet climates (I think I saw a couple Vancouverites here??) did you apply any kind of rain repellant to it? Also any suggestions for internal organizers?  I read some are taller and keep the bag super boxy-I want to maintain the structure of the bottom but still keep a bit of the slouch on top.


----------



## Addy

meganfm said:


> Well, I bit the bullet!  My new small puzzle in black (classic calfskin).  I love that the leather on this one has quite a bit of texture like the pebbled leather ones.  I planned to buy it for myself but my husband ended up getting it for me as a gift for everything I've done being a new mom (we have a 16mo girl now!).  I'd been looking at other bags for quite some time now (Celine belt bag was at the top of my list) because I was afraid the puzzle was "trendy" but I realize it suits my lifestyle and style the most.  I love that it can be worn casual and is classic with just that little bit of edge.
> 
> I bought it at the Mitsukoshi department store in Ginza, Tokyo.  They had an extra 5% discount for foreigners along with tax free (10% savings) so it came to about $3500CAD when it's $5100CAD after taxes here!
> 
> Question for those who live in wet climates (I think I saw a couple Vancouverites here??) did you apply any kind of rain repellant to it? Also any suggestions for internal organizers?  I read some are taller and keep the bag super boxy-I want to maintain the structure of the bottom but still keep a bit of the slouch on top.
> 
> View attachment 5664306
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664307
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664308


Beautiful and congratulations on a stunning choice! I’ve not used a protectant on my Loewe bags. Don’t seem to need any. I do use a felt organizer inside my small.


----------



## meganfm

Addy said:


> Beautiful and congratulations on a stunning choice! I’ve not used a protectant on my Loewe bags. Don’t seem to need any. I do use a felt organizer inside my small.


Where did you get your organizer from?


----------



## Addy

meganfm said:


> Where did you get your organizer from?


Etsy


----------



## viewwing

meganfm said:


> Well, I bit the bullet!  My new small puzzle in black (classic calfskin).  I love that the leather on this one has quite a bit of texture like the pebbled leather ones.  I planned to buy it for myself but my husband ended up getting it for me as a gift for everything I've done being a new mom (we have a 16mo girl now!).  I'd been looking at other bags for quite some time now (Celine belt bag was at the top of my list) because I was afraid the puzzle was "trendy" but I realize it suits my lifestyle and style the most.  I love that it can be worn casual and is classic with just that little bit of edge.
> 
> I bought it at the Mitsukoshi department store in Ginza, Tokyo.  They had an extra 5% discount for foreigners along with tax free (10% savings) so it came to about $3500CAD when it's $5100CAD after taxes here!
> 
> Question for those who live in wet climates (I think I saw a couple Vancouverites here??) did you apply any kind of rain repellant to it? Also any suggestions for internal organizers?  I read some are taller and keep the bag super boxy-I want to maintain the structure of the bottom but still keep a bit of the slouch on top.
> 
> View attachment 5664306
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664307
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664308


I’m living in a tropical country now and my classic calf puzzles have been caught in the rain many times, and they still look sooooo good. No need for protectants. Just make sure you’re not soaking it in water! Drizzles and normal rain is fine.


----------



## Greentea

meganfm said:


> Hi all!  I'm currently visiting Japan and considering purchasing the small puzzle bag in black.
> 
> At the Loewe boutique I visited, they only had the black bag in a smoother leather (I believe it was in the classic calfskin vs satin based on the prices I'm seeing on the Japanese Loewe website-bit of a language barrier at the shop to explain the type of leather).  I saw other colours of the bag came in a pebbled leather (soft grained calfskin?) which is more appealing to me as I have a toddler and want something as durable as possible, but they said black only comes in this smoother leather.  Is this true in other countries as well?    For those who have the classic calfskin, how does it hold up?


I have had a smooth for 2 years and it’s really easy to maintain. I can get off any light marks with a soft cloth and it patinas so beautifully. Have also worn with no issues in rain although I did an Apple Garde rain protectant


----------



## CrackBerryCream

I wouldn’t put anything on the leather. My puzzle in classic calf is rained and snowed on and it’s been a year. Apart from slouch the leather is perfectly fine.


----------



## gloomfilter

meganfm said:


> Question for those who live in wet climates (I think I saw a couple Vancouverites here??) did you apply any kind of rain repellant to it? Also any suggestions for internal organizers?  I read some are taller and keep the bag super boxy-I want to maintain the structure of the bottom but still keep a bit of the slouch on top.



Someone here took their bag organizer and cut the front panel off that help with the slouch! They took a photo of it and posted it here -- creative way to maintain the structure but also the slouch! I just end up storing my bag with the organizer, and I take out the bag when I use it. I love when it turns into a little leather puddle when I carry it by it's top handle.


----------



## viewwing

gloomfilter said:


> Someone here took their bag organizer and cut the front panel off that help with the slouch! They took a photo of it and posted it here -- creative way to maintain the structure but also the slouch! I just end up storing my bag with the organizer, and I take out the bag when I use it. I love when it turns into a little leather puddle when I carry it by it's top handle.


Me too! I love my puxzzles with the slouch! Even my mini slouches!


----------



## phoebe_chen

meganfm said:


> Well, I bit the bullet!  My new small puzzle in black (classic calfskin).  I love that the leather on this one has quite a bit of texture like the pebbled leather ones.  I planned to buy it for myself but my husband ended up getting it for me as a gift for everything I've done being a new mom (we have a 16mo girl now!).  I'd been looking at other bags for quite some time now (Celine belt bag was at the top of my list) because I was afraid the puzzle was "trendy" but I realize it suits my lifestyle and style the most.  I love that it can be worn casual and is classic with just that little bit of edge.
> 
> I bought it at the Mitsukoshi department store in Ginza, Tokyo.  They had an extra 5% discount for foreigners along with tax free (10% savings) so it came to about $3500CAD when it's $5100CAD after taxes here!
> 
> Question for those who live in wet climates (I think I saw a couple Vancouverites here??) did you apply any kind of rain repellant to it? Also any suggestions for internal organizers?  I read some are taller and keep the bag super boxy-I want to maintain the structure of the bottom but still keep a bit of the slouch on top.
> 
> View attachment 5664306
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664307
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664308


Whoaaa congrats!!!   She's such a beauty, and makes a wonderful gift! That's kinda what I like with Loewe's smooth calfskin; it still has some kind of textures similar to the pebbled version, but it's smooth to the touch
I have mine in stone blue color and put no rain repellent on it (even accidentally spilled some water inside the bag the other day, which I only need to pull out the lining to let it dry out and voila, looking just like the day I got it) and yes, I live in Raincouver. I never intentionally carry it out whenever it's heavy-raining outside, but I knew if I'm out-and-about and it happened to rain, I could always count on it! It's the best feeling not to worry so much about a nicer bag


----------



## kellerz

Does anyone have good options for a wider strap on the small puzzle in sand? I'm having trouble finding good options that don't cost $600. As much as I love the anagram strap, it's hard to justify spending that amount on just a strap..


----------



## viewwing

kellerz said:


> Does anyone have good options for a wider strap on the small puzzle in sand? I'm having trouble finding good options that don't cost $600. As much as I love the anagram strap, it's hard to justify spending that amount on just a strap..


Maybe have a look at longchamp straps? They’ve got good quality ones at a nicer price.





						SHOULDER STRAPS WOMEN Longchamp | ACCESSORIES | Longchamp US
					

Enter the Longchamp world and explore the Longchamp Women's Accessories collection.




					www.longchamp.com


----------



## atlantique

Viewwing said: "Maybe have a look at longchamp straps? "

Thats what I would recommend too. LONGCHAMP have good quality and correct prices.


----------



## Greentea

CrackBerryCream said:


> I wouldn’t put anything on the leather. My puzzle in classic calf is rained and snowed on and it’s been a year. Apart from slouch the leather is perfectly fine.


Yeah, I won't reapply anything again. it's been just so good and easy


----------



## BBcity

phoebe_chen said:


> This reminds me of when I took my husband window-shopping some time ago and he was baffled at the way puzzle bags look (to his eyes). I remember we were looking at some minis and smalls, and he said the leather doesn't feel like the one I have (which is a small puzzle bag from 2018/2019. It's the only bag that he ever shows his interest in from my collection, to a point where he would take the time to examine it closely,leather ). I personally feel like it might have been just a matter of a worn bag vs brand-new bags, but who knows. A comparison side by side



About a year ago I tried to find a classic tan puzzle but gave up because the leather was inconsistent on each bag I looked at. There were mixed textures on each bag.  I recently ordered the newer version without the white logo and the leather- is perfectly consistent- all smooth leather on all panels, so I would say the leather on this batch is better.


----------

